# Realism - more than Patriotism



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2012)

I post the following for all the doubters and double-talkers who dismiss the importance of The Commonwealth - or at least my section of it ... :

Tom Brokaw explains Canada to Americans. [VIDEO]

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 19, 2012)

michaelmaltby said:


> I post the following for all the doubters and double-talkers who dismiss the importance of The Commonwealth - or *at least my section of it* ... :



Crossed the common border at both ends and in the middle too many times to count, always welcomed, always enjoyed the stay... but *what is your section? *East, West, Central or God Forbid, the Great White North  ?

Two true stories:

sainted wife always complained about the Quebecois tourists in their restaurant in Cape May NJ. and British Columbians. (Q's lousy tippers she claimed  and BC's dangerous to her novice snow plow skiing technique  She couldn't go slow enough, they couldn't go fast enough  ) truth be told, she found american tips just as meager when she worked as a waitress in Wyoming. Of course, I didn't dare bring up the common element in HER two experiences if you get my drift.  (<--- That icon is not representing 'shock' it depicts pure knee-quaking and teeth chattering fear.)

This summer, I spent 2 weeks in Europe with two Canadian families as traveling companions. Never had so much fun on a trip before. Didn't realize until that trip that, next to the casualities suffered by the USA on Omaha beach, Canadian's Normandy landings were the next most strongly opposed and bloody. The Canadian late-war tank battles (post-Normandy and later, within Germany) among the most savagely fought...

Of course, I have yet to forgive the Canadian Government or people for reducing the canadian armed forces to a common purple organization. What I ask was wrong with the RCAF, and the RCN? They both had magnificent traditions.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the stories and the kind words, oldcrowcv63.  

When I spoke of "my section" of the Commonwealth I was referring to Canada as a whole within the Commonwealth (just as Parsifal might refer to Australia as his, for example). But to answer your question, I have worked in several provinces but was born and now reside in Toronto, Ontario, with a cabin in the bush 2 hours North which I visit every weekend, year round.

When at I look at the struggling E.U. I deeply appreciate how fortunate our two countries are to have each other as like-minded neighbors (for the most part ). Treaties only work if the signatories share common values ....

MM
Proud Canadian

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 19, 2012)

is that your commode?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2012)

I never _drink _on the commode, pb. 

MM


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 19, 2012)

michaelmaltby said:


> I never _drink _on the commode, pb.
> 
> MM


 
Well there's one value we may not share!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 19, 2012)

I think I was '_forced_' (  ) to endure canadian companionship last summer because so many americans couldn't afford the trip with our economy in the tank. I was fortunate to be there on 'business' ( = tax write off!  ) Apparently you guys handled your economy in far more rational manner than we. 

Forgot to add, visited Toronto during a conference back in 1984 during my professional 'coming out'. A Paki canadian immigrant took my colleague and I in tow for a tour of the city and dinner at his restaurant with his whole family. One of my fondest memories of time spent in Canada and there are many!  I've discovered their hospitality was not unique although perhaps not always quite as effusive.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 19, 2012)

A nice thread. Oldcrow, I'm sure you meant no offense but the term Paki would not go over well with that family in these parts. Unfortunately, it's too often been used in a racist sense up here.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, it was meant as an abreviation only... no disrespect intended. Never even considered it as an epithet.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 19, 2012)

I knew that bud. No worries.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> I think I was '_forced_' (  ) to endure canadian companionship last summer because so many americans couldn't afford the trip with our economy in the tank. I was fortunate to be there on 'business' ( = tax write off!  ) Apparently you guys handled your economy in far more rational manner than we.
> 
> Forgot to add, visited Toronto during a conference back in 1984 during my professional 'coming out'. A Paki canadian immigrant took my colleague and I in tow for a tour of the city and dinner at his restaurant with his whole family. One of my fondest memories of time spent in Canada and there are many!  I've discovered their hospitality was not unique although perhaps not always quite as effusive.



When were you in Normandy last summer. Me and my wife drove up to Normandy for a week last July.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 20, 2012)

I've also been to Toronto, nice city. My family particulary liked the "old spaghetti factory".


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, after seeing the video, I hope that similar words would, in close future, describe the relations between my country and it's neighbors, esp. with those at our eastern borders (at west/north we are pretty much okay).


----------



## Readie (Mar 20, 2012)

I hope you colonial boys will be in London to help celebrate our monarch's 60th in June.
It is an historic day.
You'll all be very welcome.
John


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 20, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> When were you in Normandy last summer. Me and my wife drove up to Normandy for a week last July.



Actually the subject came up during one of our wine-besotted dinner conversations (we were on a booze cruze down the Mosel to the Rhine after my business in Switzerland ended) July 27-August 8. trip ended in Amsterdam. Never got to Normandy although it's a trip I surely want to do one day. I did visit some of the war related sights in Luxembourg like the Patton museum.

I got a chance to execise my decades old _*hoch deutch*_.  Let's just say it wasn't as _*hoch*_ or as _*deutch *_as I thought or been led to believe. 



Wildcat said:


> I've also been to Toronto, nice city. My family particulary liked the "old spaghetti factory".



Did you try the Mizithra cheese sauce on the spaghets? I have searched the world for its equal. Unsuccessfully as it turns out.



Readie said:


> I hope you colonial boys will be in London to help celebrate our monarch's 60th in June.
> It is an historic day.
> You'll all be very welcome.
> John


 Would love to attend, and visit many spots on my bucket list while there but unfortunately will be working until late July... Thanks for the invite though  and all you commonwealth chaps, mates, canucks, and undiscovered German and Hungarian cousins are always welcome at me casa. Lots of nearby ocean to wet your toes and aviation history to explore. I have an idea, you should all come at once  I'll be out of town that week  but feel free to make yourselves at home. key's under the mat.

That's a great photo MM, what were ya drinkin' there?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2012)

Jim Beam neat.

MM


----------



## parsifal (Mar 20, 2012)

Jim Beam...bah, lollie water I say


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 20, 2012)

michaelmaltby said:


> Jim Beam neat.
> 
> MM


 


parsifal said:


> Jim Beam...bah, lollie water I say



At the risk of insulting all the folks from Oz on this forum:

I've been told that an Australian Girl considers it a good date if her Aussie escort doesn't puke on her at its end... 

Your response to MM's imbibing Jim Beame lends the story a certain amount of credibility  

and yes, I am in some awe...

Had to googe to see exactly what was this 'lollie water!'


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey I live here and you can't fool me . I know what a fancy commode looks like and trying to make yourself look superior because you say you don't drink on the Sh###er. Bet you got real toilet paper too


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2012)

Readie said:


> I hope you colonial boys will be in London to help celebrate our monarch's 60th in June.
> It is an historic day.
> You'll all be very welcome.
> John



Nope, have no use for it.



oldcrowcv63 said:


> Actually the subject came up during one of our wine-besotted dinner conversations (we were on a booze cruze down the Mosel to the Rhine after my business in Switzerland ended) July 27-August 8. trip ended in Amsterdam. Never got to Normandy although it's a trip I surely want to do one day. I did visit some of the war related sights in Luxembourg like the Patton museum.



Too bad, we could have met up in Germany.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2012)

".... Bet you got real toilet paper too"

Damn straight I do .. 

Was up there yesterday (Tuesday, Mar 20) ... in 8 days it's gone from 14 inches of snow to 0. 25C and the sun was summer HOT. Don't drink hard stuff in the sun, either, Commode or no commode.

Cheers,

MM

[Actual commode ]


----------



## parsifal (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank chr8st MM we did have to endure another toilet shot. Quite enough for one day my good friend


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2012)

Same spot March 10 and March 20, 2012. It's NOT climate change. it's WEATHER.  
Don't need no AlGorythm to figure _that_ out.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry I've insulted your sensibilities about the commode MM, Haliburton or Muskoka? I have not been north of TO since my 10 years of living in the far north , like the idea of jumping into a fresh water lake when waking but the bit of the trees and rocks scares me. Do you have fresh water lakes Parsifal?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 21, 2012)

Just caught up to this thread, very cool. I lived in Canada for 5 years, my 2nd country. I have a Social Insurance card and was considering applying for landed immigrant status had my work assignment extended. I lived in Quebec and Ontario and traveled from the "winters of Winnipeg to the mud holes of Moncton." A great time of my life with many fond memories.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2012)

I have always liked Canada, especially for the nature and land. Beautiful country. I prefer Alaska, but Canada is very nice as well.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 21, 2012)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Just caught up to this thread, very cool. I lived in Canada for 5 years, my 2nd country. I have a Social Insurance card and was considering applying for landed immigrant status had my work assignment extended. I lived in Quebec and Ontario and traveled from the "winters of Winnipeg to the mud holes of Moncton." A great time of my life with many fond memories.


Moncton is one ugly place when the tides go out a huge mud flat


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 21, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> Moncton is one ugly place when the tides go out a huge mud flat


Let alone the smell!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 21, 2012)

Must say, that's a pretty classy outhouse MM... Looks well made, good and solid in its construction.. I've been found passed out in far worse! 



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Too bad, we could have met up in Germany.



Would have been neat to do so. but that was before I subscribed to the forum... Just a lurker until this year... As Arnie says, "I'll be back..." at east I hope so. Had a great time on the rivers saw lots of ruined castles (by french invasions so I was told  ) . Was there in time for the big flower show in Koblenz, near das(?) Deutches Eck. Here is a photo of the Eck from the Ehrenbreitstein Festung. where I finally put together why the Germans have such antipathy to the French.... They were invaded so many times, antifrench sentiment evidently became part of their cultural DNA.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2012)

".... Sorry I've insulted your sensibilities about the commode MM, Haliburton or Muskoka?"

Haliburton - southwestern flank of the 'shield' ** -- 2 acres and 400 feet of frontage on the Irondale River, just east of Kinmount, Ontario .... 

[** PreCambrian Shield -- the ancient mountains -- earth's first -- that form a collar from Labrador to Northern Saskatchewan - geologically 'stable' for >600 million years ]

And again, what a difference +/- 10 days make.

MM

The river is about 35 deep just offshore from my POV and the current is upstream --- great swimming. The river is about 16 inches deep entering and exiting the meander - exit is on my POV left - to the west. No neighbors .


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 21, 2012)

michaelmaltby said:


> ".... Sorry I've insulted your sensibilities about the commode MM, Haliburton or Muskoka?"
> 
> Haliburton - southwestern flank of the 'shield' ** -- 2 acres and 400 feet of frontage on the Irondale River, just east of Kinmount, Ontario ....
> 
> ...


Happily unexploited as it should be , there IMHO is no finer cottage area in the world


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2012)

*Friday, March 30: Beaver dam and Willy's chain saw art*


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 30, 2012)

Chain saw art my as*, You made a road of the beaver's dam and then then stuffed and mounted the beaver! Yikes! Then you poked out the owl's eyeballs and replaced them with lights. Well, all I can say is, despite your evident cruelty to the surrounding flora and fauna, you have a really neat cabin. Great photos too. 

Seriously, really cool cabin and neat wood carvings. The owl does freak me out a bit. He's lookin' at me like he's wantin' to bite somethin' and worse, he's turned his head to follow me as I scanned through the photos.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2012)

*April 4: Moody Lakes, Fire and Vegetarian Neighbor's Dog*

I often tell my son Leks that today's world would be much happier and saner if we all had a chance to use FIRE for pleasure and as a tool in our daily lives.

MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2012)

*Interior Lines of Communications:*

2012 is the 200th Anniversary of the War of 1812 (between Great Britain and the USA). The war decided the fate of Canada. Canada won.  

On my weekly rambles to the cabin I traverse various infra structure (canals and roads) that was conceived as a result of the War of 1812 - to provide INTERIOR LINES OF COMMUNICATIONS away from the Great Lakes and America. 

So - let's set the scene: To get from Lake Ontario to Lake Huron and avoid Niagara Falls and the 'Frontier'. 

The Map depicts the Trent-Severn system. 

Locate Cameron Lake - go north a half-inch and east a half-inch and you are at *The Cabin* (on the Iron Dale River). The river joins the Burnt River just below us at the Three Brothers Falls [future tour stop ] and the Burnt looks like this when it enters Cameron Lake]. A series of canals join the various lakes, like this one at Rosedale between Cameron Lake and Balsam Lake. And finally - looming in the middle of no where - the Kirkfield Lift Lock - which steps boats down to Lake Simcoe level and onwards west to Lake Huron.

Today, the system is used for recreational boating - by Americans and Canadians alike.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 7, 2012)

michaelmaltby said:


> *Interior Lines of Communications:*
> 
> 2012 is the 200th Anniversary of the War of 1812 (*between Great Britain and the USA*). The war decided the fate of Canada. Canada won.



Canada wasn't a sovereign nation in 1812. Gee Mike, you should know that!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2012)

Need to get to BC and Vancouver one day, visit family and my dads cousins grave on Vancouver Island.......can't believe that it's 88 years since Andrew moved there! 
......and if money and time was no object, get a decent vehicle and drive the old Route 66 and the pacific extension of Milwaukee Road!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 11, 2012)

It started in 1981 as a 20' x 25' cedar log cabin kit that we had the sense to put a full basement under .... the second storey was built in the mid '90s


----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2012)

ok, anybody who thinks we should go to Canada and become MM's instant family - raise your hands!! 

#4 on the Bucket List.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2012)

Me and my wife are hoping to build a Timberhome or Log Cabin in the near future. Will see how that turns out...


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 11, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Me and my wife are hoping to build a Timberhome or Log Cabin in the near future. Will see how that turns out...


have a friend that builds designs and sells then


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 11, 2012)

One word. "Cedar". Not the strongest wood, but nice to work with and bug/ant resistant. When I did the 2nd storey I didn't want to carry logs that high so I framed with custom-cut 2x6 spruce and then "sided" inside and out with custom cut 3/8"th white cedar for a consistent look (and aging). I got some ants in the spruce and it's annoying (under statement).... 

Log is warm in winter and cool in summer. And a basement is very worthwhile. Ours was easy because we're on 35' of sand down to the river .... even building above ground is worthwhile .. heat and storage. 

I had never built anything but model airplanes when I started this project, and I was 41 .... it changed my outlook ... on just about everything.

MM


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> have a friend that builds designs and sells then



Does he have a website?

It will still be a few years before we are ready, but still...


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Njaco said:


> ok, anybody who thinks we should go to Canada and become MM's instant family - raise your hands!!
> 
> #4 on the Bucket List.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2012)

*Friday, April 13: Tour stop The Three brothers Falls*

Two kliks from the cabin down the old I.B.O. railway ** (abandoned) to the the falls, taking my sister 'The Queen' along for the ride. 

** Irondale, Bancroft Ottawa RR


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2012)

Dude, you're livin' the life!!!!!!! I'm jealous!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2012)

*Night, Night Visitors, and Rocket (von Panzer) on the Stairs*


----------



## Freebird (Apr 22, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> Didn't realize until that trip that, next to the casualities suffered by the USA on Omaha beach, Canadian's Normandy landings were the next most strongly opposed and bloody. The Canadian late-war tank battles (post-Normandy and later, within Germany) among the most savagely fought...



There were Canadians at Normandy too? 
(Sorry, couldn't resist, I've heard that a few too many times  ) 



oldcrowcv63 said:


> Of course, I have yet to forgive the Canadian Government or people for reducing the canadian armed forces to a common purple organization. What I ask was wrong with the RCAF, and the RCN? They both had magnificent traditions.



Idiot polititians I'm afraid. 
But they will be gettiing the "Royal" back soon. 8)



oldcrowcv63 said:


> I think I was '_forced_' (  ) to endure canadian companionship last summer because so many americans couldn't afford the trip with our economy in the tank. I was fortunate to be there on 'business' ( = tax write off!  ) Apparently you guys handled your economy in far more rational manner than we.



Yep, we believe Ninjas should be in crappy B movies, not as loans.


----------



## Freebird (Apr 22, 2012)

Readie said:


> I hope you colonial boys will be in London to help celebrate our monarch's 60th in June.
> It is an historic day.
> You'll all be very welcome.
> John


 
We'll send over some of our brainless, spineless, wimp polititians if you'll promise to do some historical re-enactments up on Tower Hill. 



michaelmaltby said:


> 2012 is the 200th Anniversary of the War of 1812 (between Great Britain and the USA). The war decided the fate of Canada. Canada won.



Yes, we won the war and we got to keep Quebec.

HEY!!! We was tricked!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2012)

Canadian humor. Just don't get it. (_walks away, head down, shaking from side to side...)_


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 22, 2012)

freebird said:


> We'll send over some of our brainless, spineless, wimp polititians if you'll promise to do some historical re-enactments up on Tower Hill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


debatable we also got the Brits and some of those can't figure out if they are Canadian or Foreigners now if we had listened to the Quebecers we would have never wasted all those folks in 1st war


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2012)

"..... humor". That wouldn't be quite the word I'd use .... .

MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2012)

*First DRIVE IN to the Cabin, April 22:*

River just above The Falls, Steps down for summer swimming , deer scat, packing in and out, sauna, and gate closed on the old RR roadbed


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2012)

*Friday, April 27: still -7 at night*

Fire for heat. Ghosts of old railroads. POV east deck with "Jim".


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 1, 2012)

*Glacial ICE ... God's modeling sandpaper ....*

Wood tones. Skin tones. Rocket von Panzer - _missing on patrol_ - his first since last December. And, home safe in TO where the ferns are starting to pop.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 7, 2012)

*Osprey back ...*

... von Panzer back - 2 lbs lighter . Cook fire. Night cap on the upstairs west deck.


----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2012)

I'm freakin speechless. I want, I want, I want........


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 7, 2012)

Here's the thing, being in nature is a sure cure for whatever ails you ... _spiritually_ speaking. _Physically_ speaking - primitive life is hard - after the age of 55. Aches and pains catch up with you . We _pay_ for our sins. 

But my point is that being in nature is very good for the soul. And - as the cabin project illustrates - you don't need much $$$$ to buy freedom. You have to know what you want ... what makes you happy.

Pop Tart Whisperer - there _*must *_be some great, isolated barren lands in the Great State of New Jersey .... our place, which BTW I refer to as "Meander" - carries for _less _than $1,000. p.a. [obviously, no debt involved]

MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2012)

*Green - with a main course of black-flies and mosquitos*

Trillium. Geraniums boxed. Power plant.


----------



## Njaco (May 13, 2012)

> Pop Tart Whisperer - there must be some great, isolated barren lands in the Great State of New Jersey .... our place, which BTW I refer to as "Meander" - carries for less than $1,000. p.a. [obviously, no debt involved]



Oh, there are......

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/fantastic-place-i-live-11682.html

but with Philly and Atlantic City only 20 miles away in either direction, its still too close for comfort!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 13, 2012)

".... its still too close for comfort!"

Maybe. But if the deer can stand it ... why not you  ...?

MM


----------



## Njaco (May 13, 2012)

Because I can still hear the SUVs heading to the casinos drowning out the kaddydids and lapping cedar water.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 14, 2012)

Crow-flies, "Meander" is about 2.5 kilometers from Highway 503 ( a minor, 2 lane blacktop that bikers and truckers like, because, while windey and hilly, it's a back route straight east, MoL). Sound is very different winter, summer, fall - as you know. I don't mind the highway noise - it sort of blends in with frogs, crickets, crows, etc.
But - the traffic I hear is either Friday night weekend, or "working" traffic - and I don't mind either. Casino .....? ... not so fond. .

My deeded access drive in from 503 is about 6.4 kms - but much of that is rail bed - beside the river. You could never keep it open in winter. So in winter, I park out at 503 and walk over Willy's property 2.5 kms in.

I _hear _neighbors to the east (upstream) .... cars, chainsaws etc. I don't see 'em though ... just their dog. And that's OK. [There's a story in the neighbor and her dog ... but that's for another time ]

Chairs,

MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2012)

*Willy: portrait of the chainsaw artist as a retired Swiss LD truck driver*

Beaver pond guardians winter and fall. Harvesting firewood behind the big pond. Willy's woodpile.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 21, 2012)

*Fern Meadow trail to Willy's .... May 19*

.... I'll show this again in mid-July when the ferns are hip-high. Willy's bar. Bar bear. Lilacs popping.


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2012)

OMG I'm speechless! Beautiful!! Ok, so how do I get into your will?


----------



## A4K (May 22, 2012)

Looks like a nice place! Love the wooden furniture in the bar.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 22, 2012)

Great place. We've been drinking there on Spring nights when there's still snow on the ground, but the peeper frogs are singing in the main pond. Willy gets a lot of "inspiration" at the dump .... 

And then there's this ....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjLBXb1kgMo_

And, like I've said before, you gotta know what makes you happy ...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ekqsHP9Sck_

MM

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2012)

*Now and Then: June 27-2012 and October 21-1981*

Foundation in. Cabin kit arrives. 4 weeks later. First winter indoors.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2012)

*Open for summer* .... dock's in the water ... pump's in ... views from the dock ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 9, 2012)

*Now and Then - June 8, 2012*


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 13, 2012)

*Sittin' on the Dock 'o The Bay* ... upstream view. 35 feet deep in those reflections. Panzer admires lilacs on RR embankment, west deck view.
East end big picture.

Give a Listen:

http://soundcloud.com/corblund/gettin-down-on-the-mountain

Chairs


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 17, 2012)

*June 15: Mustard, What the Glaciers left, and CF-100 on Stand*

As well as exporting lots of _ethical oil,_ Canada is the leading producer of mustard seed. Boat launching spot on the Burnt River below Kinmount. The local radio station, Canoe FM 100.9, is holding a "Save Our CF-100" rock concert.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mke, 

I need to come up there and get some samples of dirt from that river bank. Can you give me some geographic coordinates? Love that CF-100! used to see them at NAS Whidbey Island all the time from COMOX for weekend RONs. Their money was no good at the club on the base. They never needed to pay for a drink I believe.

Just how high is that stream embankment. If its no trouble, can you send me a photo with something in it to use for scale? It's what I do to pass the time in my pseudo-retirement.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2012)

@oldcrow ...

Thanks for the interest ... attached is a pdf Ontario roadmap .... mid-right quadrant is KINMOUNT on the Burnt River - follow the river down (south) to the village of BURNT RIVER - shot was taken at the north turnout to highway 121.

http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/traveller/map/southindexpdf.shtml

Don't know what your hobby is exactly, , but this is an interesting region geologically - situated as it is on the south facing flank of The Shield - lots of eskers and drumlins further south - great limestone plain (ALVAR) due south of UPHILL (due west of Kinmount) .... famous for birdwatching .... Loggerhead Shrikes aka Butcher Birds.

The river bank you admired is about the same height as the bank at Meander (my place) ... but the river is wider and so that section is exposed to the sun and weather .... hence the weathering. For scale ... see below (shot from dock) plus previous post "Sittin' On The Dock ..." .

Kinmount is 2.5 hours northeast of Toronto International AP .... more or less due north of Lindsay (Highway 7) and due east of Orilla (highway 11).

Toronto is about 2 hours from the border at Niagara Falls (not allowing for customs time) .

Let me know what your interests and plans are ... by pmail

Chairs,

MM


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jun 18, 2012)

michaelmaltby said:


> *Sittin' on the Dock 'o The Bay* ... upstream view. 35 feet deep in those reflections. Panzer admires lilacs on RR embankment, west deck view.
> East end big picture.
> 
> Give a Listen:
> ...



Sounds like a mix of Gorden Lightfoot and NC Bluegrass country (an alternate religion down here). Love it.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 19, 2012)

Mike, I have never really found anything on the 'net to give me a 'Calgon' moment except.... the pics in this thread. I love it. I don't want to be rich with a mansion, just content with a cabin on the banks of a stream in the woods......content.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 19, 2012)

It's a great feeling to find pleasure in nature and simple things ..... but all is not perfect ... I can hear the Harleys when they are on the highway 2.5 kms away ... 

MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 24, 2012)

*Yellow Finch taking sunflower oilseed. Fossil-Panzer I II III*

The limestone - some of the oldest _*in situ*_ limestone in the world - is from the Carden Plain (Alvar) due west of us. Two winters ago they blew a drainage ditch beside the highway - in the spring I went looking .....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2012)

*Carden Limestone Plain - December and June. Fossil Ditch* (where I hunt)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 2, 2012)

*Interior Lines of Communications II: scenes *

The Monck Road - surveyed by the British Army engineers during the US Civil War - and then driven 265 odd kms straight through The Shield from the Ottawa River Valley to Orillia (and access to the upper Great Lakes) - was a response to the Fenian Raids into Canada from the US immediately after the CW was over.

Fenian Brotherhood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

'The Cabin' is due north of Cameron Lake at the end of Cameron Road.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 9, 2012)

*Meadow: May-July, 2012*

Willy's been busy ... and, beaver engineering


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 12, 2012)

*Battery Top-Up*. 

Dusk, west deck. Hooked felt rug, Estonia. Bed time.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 13, 2012)

How are the bugs in your area?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2012)

Absolutely vicious. Swarms of deer flies and ... after sunset the mosquitos move in ..

Thanks for asking ... 

MM


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 15, 2012)

Kinda what I thought.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 15, 2012)

Well - that's the price we northern boreal forest types get to pay for having a vast tourist-population of migratory birds. Protein on the fly. 
By August the tourists will be pulling out ... sadly. And the bugs are mostly out of the picture. September-October is prime building season.

Chairs,

MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 15, 2012)

*For This Hot Spell*

Leks playing "ice-breaker" a few years ago. And a cold basement for beer and bird seed. (It's not pretty but if you don't have power for a fridge ..... it's a blessing) (The mirror on the down side of the trap door is so I can see my feet when I'm carrying an arm-load of firewood in the winter. It got cracked building the 2nd storey )


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 22, 2012)

*A Place for Everything, everything in its place *..

It's been dry and _*hot*_ ... the turtles in Willy's little pond have moved out. Now and six months ago.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 23, 2012)

*Contested Airspace ....*

I amused some on this forum a while back by referring to P-39 Airacobras as "_hummingbirds_". 

_WELL_ ... they _are_! They operate in a classic perpetual overwatch boom-and-zoom mode .... just like the Russians. 

I wish I could capture the action ... but it's impossible ... often at dawn and dusk. The sound tells the story though .. and maybe I'll try and get Leks to make an audio file I can post here. But believe me .... it's dogfights dawn to dusk from now (the young have fledged) until they leave to go south. Only the feeder shot is mine, the rest are stock ..


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 29, 2012)

*Hot and Dry, fire ban in effect*

Camping on the land - September, 81. Walls up, roof on - October - November, '81


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jul 29, 2012)

Mike, do you have any photos of the hole you made for the foundation before you put it in?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 30, 2012)

*October, 1981 was a busy month for Tiina and me ...*

... amazing run of weather that held till the roof was on - mid-November.
Here you go, Crow 

[I did not do the excavation (Cat tracked loader) or block work. A local contractor did he job for $4,000. (end of season) We removed only one tree from the site plus a massive pine stump from the pre-logged out era, more on that subject to come, ]


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2012)

Very nice I would love to have a cabin out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Mike!! Just what I was hoping to see. I'll save me a trip or cost me one.  Beautiful. I'll get back to you with what I can see in the strata if you are interested.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 30, 2012)

Always great to see your updates Mr. Maltby.

Geo


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 30, 2012)

Likewise yours, Geo

MM


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yep looks like fun. But anytime I see a tent on a raised platform, it makes me cringe as I know what that means. Been there. Done that.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2012)

*Case Study .....*

Wolf Pine (this guy escaped being logged out in the 1890's and burnt out in the 1905's). It's a rainforest in the North (Boreal Forest) for the summer months. + 21 at 9:00 AM and humid. Rain. Water lilies.

The James-Hudson Bay watershed (not pictured here) is the second largest watershed in the _world_ - the largest non tropical watershed, IIRC.

Think how abundant protein (and safety to breed) must be to justify so many species travelling half-a-world to breed here. Before winter. The vigor of life from May to August in these forests is awesome and humbling. 

*Apologies for the sort order of this post* - "Case Study" is the beetle carapace on the Chinese Lantern pod. The Wolf Pine should be upright and likewise, the dock and water lilies of the far bank [pilot error].

Is there a work around .... Anyone?


MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 9, 2012)

*Four Generations .....
*
I'm off to have dinner with my niece, Emily, who lives with her mountain guide husband in Chamonix, France. In honor of that occasion here's a trip down memory lane. Emily at 15 in 1981, the year we bought the land at Meander. Leks at 15 during his summer visiting Em and working in the micro-brasserie that she helped launch with 3 friends in Chamonix. Four generations at the cabin in March 2008. And her son Mikho and _this _old guy.... Life is a wheel, eh?
Three days of steady rain ahead ... much needed.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Aug 10, 2012)

I see a resemblence. Of course, it could be just the pate. I sport similar airconditioning.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 10, 2012)

Great pics


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 11, 2012)

Osprey nest, Canal Lake causeway (Trent Canal system)

Boat channel on the left side of the road


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 18, 2012)

*Climate Change .....* _no_ ... Autumn ...

Three Brothers Falls - moving downstream I, II III - three in one


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 19, 2012)

*KINMOUNT, Ontario: Mill town. Rail town. Then* ... and now.

Logging the forests of the mighty White Pine, my wolf-tree legacy, and ... _engineered_ roadbed for access. 

BTW - Today's gazebo/band shell is situated where the station turn-table used to be.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 28, 2012)

*New Lawn Mower .....*

... my sister . Once she gets started .. there's no stopping her. Born on the same day as me, 9-11, 3 years earlier. She's certainly _fit._ It was +30C.

MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2012)

*Kinmount Fair ... Labour Day weekend:*

They come from miles around .... This fair like countless others throughout Can-USA celebrates small town values and virtues .... When Kinmount was a Boom Town, before the 1914-18 war, they had horse races on the oval fenced track ..... used for Demolition Derby and Tractor Pulls today.

Tiina and I got married on the Fairgrounds in June, 1982 ..... by the pond (winter shot) ... with the reception in the hockey rink.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 2, 2012)

People behave themselves during the fair? Reason I ask is that we have a small town locally (Roy, Washington) that has just shut down an area that is typically used for camping during their annual rodeo. Roy only has two full time police officers and the hundreds of makeshift camps were turning into a drunken fight zone and became unmanageable. As you can imagine, many of the local small businesses were upset because hundreds of camps = thousands of customers.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2012)

Last year a fair ground fight spilled out past "Security" - 2 guys followed a third to a nearby town and beat him to death .... but THAT is not the norm - nonetheless, Kinmount is known locally as "Dodge City". 

I haven't been to the fair for a few years - once Leks lost interest - so I don't know how visible security is - but 2 of them were ahead of me in the Liquor Store - and they were huge.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 3, 2012)

*Kinmount: off-season and peak season*

The cinema owner, Keith, has 5 theaters attached to his house -- he's open from May 24 to Canadian Thanksgiving. Once he can no longer get film as 35mm _prints_ -- and has to upgrade to _digita_l projection he will close down the business. he says. Pity. Very successful tourist attraction for Kinmount.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 11, 2012)

*The Bridges of Victoria County:
*

Kinmount Main Street bridge (over the Burnt River), Town of Burnt River, northern exit, Old Iron Bridge just upstream from where the Burnt enters Cameron Lake, (Fenlon Falls)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 12, 2012)

*More Bridges ...*

Main Street bridge over the Burnt. You see the relationship between the river and the railway. Where the Gazebo-Bandshell stands was where the old turntable was installed that allowed the locomotive to be reversed. The site is now a Seniors Community centre with an HO gauge model of the old RR. On weekends in summer the space also houses a Farmers' Market on Saturdays


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2012)

I see an opportunity to sell flood insurance. Beautuful pic.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 12, 2012)

Not in Kinmount, but downstream in the Village of Burnt River it floods about every 11 years ...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah... beauty has its repercussions.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 22, 2012)

*Firewood 2012:*

Winter is coming and my friend and good neighbor Willy (seen with his grandson here) decided that my _un-split piles_ of year old Balsam and Spruce (seen behind Leks) were an eye-sore, and needed _splitting_ .... so I arrived at Meander to find this winter's supply of softwood waiting to be picked up and tossed into the wood shed and out of the weather (contained in walls of seasoned Maple hardwood _purchased_ last fall ($225.00 a bush cord, delivered). I will post the finished results when achieved ... 

Willy being Willy - and Swiss - he built his own splitter from parts he scavenged. The splitter _wedge_ is a ripper tooth from a Cat D-??? dozer.

For someone like me who makes short visits _year round,_ having generous quantities of softwood is a great benefit. It lights easily with almost no kindling required, burns fast and hot in open draft situations and is the only way to warm the cabin in an hour or so .... at nights the hardwood is the burn of choice, for coals to start the next morning's fire.

None of my stoves are "air tight" or fancy -- but I have no creosote build-ups or chimney fires. 

*Travel Advisory: * The Hummingbirds have left for warmer climes ... and the Ospreys are on their way now to the Jersey shore and seaboard south.

Safe trip. 

MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 24, 2012)

*Softwood stored, (as promised) ...*

.... patterns of growth. Willy's land from the highway , entrance to Meander - AKA _the wormhole_ - from the highway, Kinmount by the bridge, Sunday afternoon.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 24, 2012)

*From the air*

looking south west. The cabin is situated facing due south ... with the river on the north side. Look carefully and you can see _moi _on the west deck .... looking up.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 29, 2012)

*-2 over-night ... time for colours
*
Dogs - other people's - and other friends. Saw a black bear cub on the drive in - just off the highway. There's never a photo-op because whether it's moose or deer or bears - you see them and they step into the bush - which is right up to the road - and they are "invisible". So - sorry - no bear cub photo of _mine_ ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2012)

*Clean-up required:*


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 9, 2012)

*Yesterday was Canadian Thanksgiving *

I did a small turkey (12 lbs) with corn bread stuffing and suitable 'sides' Sunday night when Leks got home from the Garden Centre and yesterday we ran up and back to Meander ... got the dock stored for winter, the gas pump by the river stowed in the basement and leaves and pine needles raked and burnt.

Head Lake, just north east of the Alvar on the drive home - 3:30 PM


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 9, 2012)

You're living a lot of men's dreams Mr. Maltby. Once again, some very nice photos.

Geo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2012)

Turkey looks good.

Damn I can't wait until our Thanksgiving next month.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2012)

*Rainy Sunday ....* (from -2 to +20 in 24 hours ... _Gulf_ Air ... )

Off The Shield. On to the Alvar. Old is about 150 years around here. Esker on the south side of the Alvar - Ice Age river bottom. Pumpkin patch. Leks. From May till November I buy my produce here. Hay bail art - for the Deere.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 20, 2012)

*Beaver slide off the east deck .....*

I noticed skid marks in the wet grass last weekend and more on Thursday's visit - they work at night and love it when there's steady rain to keep everything "slippy" .... they cutting and drawing 3" - 4" poplar from Willy's lower meadow just across the RR cut from me. Unlike the beavers up on the ridge by Willy's cabin that have created a series of inter-connected ponds, the beaver colonies on my land are "bank" beavers and they have been a constant since we first visited the land (1981) and swam - and realized we were swimming _with_ the kits. Unfortunately they aren't the most photogenic critters - and _noctural_ for their out-of-water activities.

Willy's carving is more or less lifesized


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2012)

*Fresh beaver work - and Milkweed*

+20 on Thursday - almost a full moon, too.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 4, 2012)

*Day Trip, after nine days of rain ....*

Trail to Willy's. Carvings completed. November sky, 3:30PM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2012)

*A Day for remembrance ... 
*
The wind giveth and the wind taketh away. The beaver - like nature - is relentless and with us always - in all weather and all seasons, and beavers think big... . And for every season there is a purpose under heaven ... turn, turn, turn.


----------



## Readie (Nov 19, 2012)

Fantastic photos Michael.
We are pleased that you Colonials have made the most of the opportunities we gave you....
Cheers
John


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you, John. Welcome back to the hive ....

MM
Wild Colonial Boy


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2012)

*Nasty hang up at the Big Beaver Pond *

Always the unexpected ....  _This _... becomes ... _That _... with help from Willy and Dieter ... 3 inches of topsoil on 35 feet of glacial inorganic spoil - ie sand - doesn't make for great roots on some of the conifers,

MM


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2012)

Time for Mr. Smith and Mr. Wesson to have a serious talk with Mr. Beaver and his family methinks.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2012)

Officially - beavers can only be _trapped_. It's the _wind_ that is always the "surprise" -- especially at this time of year when the tops of evergreens can get coated with freezing rain ....

My bank beavers endanger nothing ... but ... when the pond beavers endanger the Cottage Association-maintained roadway in from the Highway [4 kms worth] .... sometimes Mr. Lee and Mr. Enfield come a calling. Not me, but it get done by the hunter V-P.

MM


----------



## Readie (Nov 21, 2012)

michaelmaltby said:


> officially - beavers can only be trapped. It's the _wind_ that is always the "surprise" -- especially at this time of year when the tops of evergreens can get coated with freezing rain ....
> 
> MM



Did Hurricane Sandy hit your area Michael ?
It looked awful on TV here.
Cheers
John


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for asking, John. We received massive amounts of rain and high winds but nothing ... _nothing_ .... like what our amigos south of the border and along the seaboard received.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/new-jersey-takes-left-hook-34547-4.html#post950539

MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2012)

*First Skiffle of Snow Overnight ... and California Mercury:
*


For my friend Lucky who loves "American Iron". There's a story to this monument to America's love for big motors ... 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URm7Ze9a56o_


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2012)

Lord those things were monsters...we used to hunt for those in the wrecking yards to scrounge the engines for street-rod projects, back in the day


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2012)

*A Change in the weather *

... minus 14 to plus 9 ... in 36 hours ... in the Halliburton Highlands. 

Rain squalls moving in across Toronto. Moody river. Moody land. Remember to buy eggs.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2012)

That's some beautiful land.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2012)

*Christmas comes to Mennonite country*

My sister Suzanne and I drove over to St Jacobs today - Thursday is market day and it's a great place to buy good corn husk brooms, door mats, sausage and other unique stuff that doesn't show up in Walmart World.

Every week I drive through Mennonite farm country just southwest of the cabin (near Fenlon Falls) -- but these families are just getting started as a community. St. Jacobs is the heart of Mennonite farm country with a long tradition in southwestern Ontario ... possibly back to the War of Independence.

This is main street St. Jacobs .. an hour west of Toronto. I enjoy seeing the men ploughing with horses ....


----------



## Readie (Dec 6, 2012)

Great photos Michael.
Your part of Canada looks marvellous, I really must visit one day
Cheers
John


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2012)

*Saturday, December 8*

Exit the worm-hole back to reality .... or is that '_reality_' ...?


----------



## Readie (Dec 9, 2012)

Bloody hell Michael...you are really making me jealous.
Where in Canada would you recommend a visitor go for a first visit and what time of year?
Cheers
John


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful country up there. For me there is nothing more beautiful than Alaska and parts of Canada. 

I really can't wait to own a cabin up in that neck of the woods. 

All in all, I love the northern areas of North America. Alaska, Canada, Wisconsin, Montana, etc...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2012)

"... I love the northern areas of North America. Alaska, Canada, Wisconsin, Montana, etc..."

It ages you quick but keeps you young ... 

MM


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2012)

There is just nothing better than sitting out on your porch, enjoying a nice cup of coffee, and watching a big ass Moose forage through your property.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2012)

John, my friend, I'd start in Newfoundland ... January's interesting and so is July ..  but start there ... pick up car and just hit 2 or 3 targets (Norse Settlement in New World, St John's, Burin Peninsula).... but start in Newfoundland and work west in 7-8 day bites ..... less expensive than similar travel in the UK ... by maybe 20% ... except for internal airfares.

MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Readie (Dec 10, 2012)

michaelmaltby said:


> John, my friend, I'd start in Newfoundland ... January's interesting and so is July ..  but start there ... pick up car and just hit 2 or 3 targets (Norse Settlement in New World, St John's, Burin Peninsula).... but start in Newfoundland and work west in 7-8 day bites ..... less expensive than similar travel in the UK ... by maybe 20% ... except for internal airfares.
> 
> MM



Thanks Michael, I have no tolerance to mossie bites ( long story) so, I must avoid those areas and season.
Do you think the train is an option?
Regards
John


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2012)

"... Do you think the train is an option?"

Not in Newfoundland .... but certainly on the mainland ... Google VIA Rail. 

Re: mossies, May till September will be a miss for you. For some legs I would chose the Greyhound over the train.

Chairs,

MM


----------



## Readie (Dec 10, 2012)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... Do you think the train is an option?"
> 
> Not in Newfoundland .... but certainly on the mainland ... Google VIA Rail.
> 
> ...



I ran this passed Mrs Readie and she is VERY keen to see the areas you and Chris suggest.
Maybe see you in Canada one day.8)
Cheers
John


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 14, 2012)

*December 13: Freeze Up underway*


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 23, 2012)

*Dog's POV ....
*
4 Km back to the highway. Minus 14 @ 3:00AM Minus 3 with flurries by noon today.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2012)

Gees, that's just beautiful.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 26, 2012)

*v**on Panzer Holiday Season*

Boxing Day. Toronto. Cold. Bleak. Snowless. Nursing a bite in his (viewer's left) right ear. Antibiotic salve in play ... he knows. 

Minus 24 overnight in the Highlands where the cabin is .... minus 6 in Toronto, last night.

Rocket - an outdoor, un-neutered cat - knows a big snow storm is blowing in later this afternoon ... he's stoking up on sleep and food.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 4, 2013)

*January 4 - Still driving in by the Falls*

Minus 17 to minus 3 in 24 hours


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice Cabin, nice Jeep...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 5, 2013)

Good God, MM...the temp in my room here dropped 15 degrees just looking at those photos!

(beautiful countryside, by the way)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 5, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Good God, MM...the temp in my room here dropped 15 degrees just looking at those photos!
> 
> (beautiful countryside, by the way)



You should see how cold it is up here right now. The Midwest is experiencing the coldest temps in the country at the moment. The Mississippi is frozen over, unpassable at the moment. I drove over the bridge this afternoon on the way home from work, and it is as solid sheet of ice. Supposed to warm up over the next few days though.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, to be honest, I am not used to extreme cold temps...I am a native Southern Californian were a typical winter would be a fridgid 50F degrees...lol
I have had to deal with minus 0 temps in the past and here in Redding (Northern California) it dips into the 20s - 30's overnight on average (it's 30F here at the moment) but MM's pics just gave me a chill...lmao

Be careful in that weather, it can be treacherous!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2013)

"... The Midwest is experiencing the coldest temps in the country at the moment. The Mississippi is frozen over, unpassable at the moment."

That's interesting ... we're having a good old fashioned winter. And thank you for the kind words ..... 

MM


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 5, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... The Midwest is experiencing the coldest temps in the country at the moment. The Mississippi is frozen over, unpassable at the moment."
> 
> That's interesting ... we're having a good old fashioned winter. And thank you for the kind words .....
> 
> MM



Yeah it is pretty normal here too...

I just always thought other parts of the Continental US would be colder than the Midwest. The reason for it is the cold air That comes down from you guys up in Canada.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2013)

"... The reason for it is the cold air That comes down from you guys up in Canada."

The jet stream giveth and the jet stream taketh away. Our local weather is very much determined by whether or not the Great Lakes are frozen --- and then how the jet stream reacts in terms of prevailing direction. Once Erie is frozen and Georgian Bay it greatly reduces Lake Effects snow ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2013)

*Saturday *- yesterday's trip to the Highlands was wet and gray - treacherous drive in with inches of supersaturated snow on an ice base. [January thaw]

Birds fed, moose and deer tracks noted -- they love the rain - it makes their browse "succulent" ...  . No photos ...

Instead, a flight to Naine on the northern coast of Labrador. Easter, 1972. Your pilot is Clayton Pilgrim, flying a Newfoundland Labrador Airways de Havilland Beaver, out of Deer Lake. [Note the long range belly tank and ski braces]


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2013)

*Sunday, January 20th - First Walk-in*

Minus 7, dropping tonight to minus 24, winds @ 70 K

Snow devils in corn stubble. Kinmount bridge. Opening up. River. Willy's big beaver pond POV. Nasty driving home as temp falls and winds continue. Trent canal northwest leg out of Canal Lake to Kirkfield lift lock.

Feel great tonight for the walk in.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2013)

*To pb*

When I first joined this forum, pdfoot reached out to me over Merlin engines ... he wanted to know if I'd like to see some in action and I replied that I already had that luxury thanks to the Heritage Lancaster overflying my house on November 11 ceremonies (our Remembrance Day). With time I learned that he had fond memories of time served at Goose Bay Labrador in the RCAF. During that time he certainly had chances to fly over much of the same wild empty spaces of Canada's far north that I was privileged to see (as a non serviceman). So, this is a resurrection of a NORPAT in a Canadair Argus based in Greenwood Nova Scotia that I enjoyed in late May, 1972. We departed in the dark on a warm Sunday night and returned 5 days later - staging out of Frobisher bay on Baffin Island. In the artic at that time of year there really is almost no darkness.

The Argus, Canadair CP-107 Argus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, was an unpressurized aircraft so we spend a lot of time down on the deck making photo runs on bergs and dropping mail and magazines to weather stations and outposts via the sonobuoy tubes. The pilot was an ex-RCN Grumman Tracker pilot and he was a thrilling pilot. I spend huge amounts of time up in the clear plexiglass nose - bulk head door secured behind me in case of a bird strike. All in all a one in a million experience I will never forget. 

pb - this post's for you.

MM
Proud Canadian


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2013)

*Sunday's walk-in from Willy's*

Minus 10 @ 10 AM. Minus 3 by noon. Plus 10 by Tuesday.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2013)

Whats the bird suet you hang from your eves?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2013)

In the winter months, my butcher saves the fat from around beef kidneys and I put in our freezer in the basement and take a chunk up every week from late November until the end of March -- after that you can start to expect bears and raccoons.

It's the only food I can leave that will last more than a few days -- even then -- in a cold week like this last once "the birds" can turn a kilo+ into ribbons in 7 days. Woodpeckers, chickadees, nut hatches and sometimes jays. I hang it in chicken wire wrapped in heavy electrical wire -- and sometimes also add an onion bag for friendlier packaging, but crows can take that apart.

MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2013)

*Out on the Ice
*
Upstream view. Downstream view.

Check out this -- the Viking Route -- in Norway. 'Maltby' is an anglicized 'Melby' - I'm told - by Norse Folk 

A drive like this must be in your blood:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4T4vc1QqiPM_


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 9, 2013)

*February 9. *

12" of fresh power. Minus 7


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 9, 2013)

Ah... norvegans. My peeples. At least from my wife's side. 

My wife's grandfather was a Norwegian who was an Olympic long ski jumper. You should see the videos of the long jump form at that time with everyone rotating their arms backwards like a bunch of loonies.  

What a wonderful gent he was.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 9, 2013)

During WW2, we in Canada were proud to host the Royal Norwegian Airforce while it trained - first in Toronto and then north near the town of Gravenhurst. Their base was known as Little Norway:

Little Norway - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2013)

Awesome pics!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2013)

*The Current Weather - in Perspective*

Last week's big snow along the Atlantic Seaboard. State of the Great Lakes. Niagara Ice Bridge - [no freak event, eh PB?]. Just regular old fashioned winter weather.

The insurance companies and the media confuse $$$ pay-outs with climate cxxxge .... noodle-heads!

MM


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 13, 2013)

Beautiful photos MM, especially the Argus. Seems folks been living in Labrador for the last 7-10000 years or so. 

6th millennium BC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"_c. 5600 BC: The Red Paint People become established in the region from present-day Labrador to New York state._"

Canucks and Paleo-Canucks are evidently pretty tough folk. Glad you're on our side (most of the time at least). 

Me? this is as much snow as I see these days and I can live with that for now. 2 weeks ago out my back door, 50 miles South of Norfolk VA. I aint' tuff no more. me northern blood has thinned.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2013)

*Sunday, February 17th - Overnight minus 27 Minus 15 at lunch.*

Walk in past Willy's. Call him. Feed the birds and eat lunch.

As Leks says ..."it's better than Ice Fishing "


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2013)

*March 2 - Minus 11 overnight. Minus 6 at noon.
* We had rain and wet snow last week as part of the Texas low that swept up from the Gulf. Snow cover has shrunk and now is like styrofoam

Kinmount RR Station, ski-doo trail. Surprise at Willy's. Wolf pine that Leks learned to climb (and still does once a year). Raptor over Pigeon Lake, northwest of Peterborough


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2013)

I love my Osprey fish eagles - as earlier photos attest.

Here's what they look like operating _in salt water_ in the Pacific northwest:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA3LtXnNIto_


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2013)

*March 10 - Daylight Savings Time -* Minus 1 overnight. Plus 9 by noon.

As breakup starts you can see the Nike "swish" of the Meander. Burning wet bush. Snow blocks tumbled off the roof. March sky.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2013)

*March 17, wear your green -* 

Minus 20 overnight. Minus 3 with wind at noon.

This time last year....... _not_ typical.

MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2013)

*Maple Syrup Season* Part I -- more pics to follow month end

March days .... slightly below zero at night .... nicely above zero by day ... keeps the sap flowin', they say.

Last year - it was all over by now - short and unproductive. 

This is the dairy farm, maple syrup operation that I will be buying from again this year - 15 plus years now.

The First Nations dug out logs and poured in sap -- immersing hot rocks to boil down to syrup. 10:1 yield.

In Norse Lands and the Baltic Republics, they make Birch syrup from sap. 20:1 yield, IIRC.

MM

Sweet Canadian


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2013)

*Family Values* .. the stuff we're made of

Mom, Roberta Sherif Dinsmore, was 14 when WW1 broke out in August, 1914. She and her older brother Arthur, 16, and her younger brother Charles, 12, were where they _always_ were at that season -- at Rostrevor on Lake Roseau in Muskoka country, north of Toronto. Their granddad, Arthur, had built the place when he and his wife immigrated to Canada in 1870 and her father, Robert, ran it now and built cottages and houses (in Toronto) The resort was a _Canadian_ version of what he had know as a child growing up in Rostrevor, Northern Ireland.

The German Chef at the hotel that had been hired for the season took the first steamboat out to Gravenhurst - and the train south to Toronto -- he learned the news from the Toronto newspapers that arrived by Royal Mail steamboat the same day, every day.

Oldest brother Richard Lear was somewhere in the wilds of North Ontario when the war broke out. He was in his 19th year - just graduated from high school. He caught the first train to Toronto and enlisted in the Queen's York Rangers. He was in Belgium by early 1915.

Thus the summer "season" of 1914 ended rather abruptly for the Dinsmore family. They returned to Toronto, Robert tidied up his affairs and prepared to join the militia artillery battery in which he served. [Sgt Major Robert Dinsmore the shorter of the 2 mustached sergeants.]

Arthur enlisted in the artillery as soon as he turned 17 and went overseas with his dad.

By the Grace of God my mother's menfolk all returned in 1918. Changed.

Private Richard Dinsmore came back a celebrated officer in a Regiment that historically was renowned for its _raiding_ .... Richard went for German prisoners night after night. 

Gunner Arthur Dinsmore came back Pilot Officer Arthur Dinsmore - from the mud of Paschendale to his dream of the skies above.

Mom's father came home the Sgt Major that he left as - with compromised health - he had been buried by shell fire several times. He became a civil servant, building inspector.

Youngest brother, Charlie, was active in high school sports, and went on to play for the Stanley Cup winning Montreal Maroons, in 1926. Dinny Dinsmore.

These then are the men, the characters, that brought inspiration, reality, courage and determination into my life, through my mother's recollection. Some, like Arthur-the pilot, I got to know very well. Others, like Richard, I never got to have an _adult _conversation with. And Mom's Dad, my Granddad, Robert, died in September 1939, just after Poland was invaded - before I was born.

Richard and Arthur would both return to war after 1939. Richard, as a senior officer commanding troop transport trips to England on the Queen Mary. Arthur, as a First officer in Ferry Command, flying all over the world.

I still have clear memories of my talks with both Richard and Arthur - especially Arthur - and from time-to time I would like to share some of their descriptions -- not as _official_ history -- but as anecdotal stuff. The kind of stories that get told to the family, by the family fire.

Proud Canadian


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2013)

*March 24 - No Maple Syrup ....*

... just 4 inches of fresh snow. Plus 9 at noon. And a herd of prime Holsteins on the Harder's dairy farm-maple syrup operation


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2013)

*Easter Eggs*

Dyed with onion skins and hard boiled.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 29, 2013)

What a great idea! And very pretty to boot.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2013)

Tiina wraps each egg in a square of cotton cloth filled with onion skin and then hard boils - brushing with butter after for "finish" (like using Future).

MM


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 29, 2013)

Nothing could improve upon that, but perhaps brushing with bacon grease.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2013)

*Mission Accomplished*

Saps running. Sugar Maple bush. Dodge pickup with Cummins motor and tanker trailer. Wood fired evaporator. Stacks of 'garbage' firewood (remember, boil off 10 litres of sap for 1 litre of syrup). Score (for friends and my family) 5 jugs @ $70.00 per 4 litre jug.

Sweet dreams.

MM


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 30, 2013)

I like syrup, but what the heck do you put that on on a consistent basis? At $70/litre the syrup MUST be the showcase of the meal. And I can only think offhand of pancakes, waffles, oatmeal, uhhhhhh...

And don't say you use a $70/litre item as an ingredient for a sauce, marinade, etc. I'm not gettin it.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2013)

No more expensive than booze ... at least in Canada. $70 = *4 litres*. The picture shows 5 x 4 liter jugs @ $70.00/per jug.

I don't make pancakes very often, except in spring. But I use syrup as marinade for ribs and pork tenderloin -- mixed with soya sauce, hot mustard or wasabi paste. I am just finishing last year's 4 liter jug now. I keep 1 liter in the fridge and decant the rest into 1 liter bottles and throw it in the freezer.

On BBQ it doesn't burn/carbonize like refined sugars go. It is also a tonic. If you were going on a fast ... putting a spoon or two of syrup and some lemon juice in water would keep you body's system's functioning - cleansing.

A snack served at Toronto Football games this season is bacon on a stick, dipped in maple syrup.

MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2013)

*Easter Sunday Afternoon*

Ice on Willy's little pond. Young bear claw marks in the trees just off the trail ... (from last summer). (Oh look, a tree that branches into _two _... just right for _me _... one trunk for each front paw ... .

MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2013)

*April 5* Overnight minus 16. Noon plus 1.

High up and out over the river. North side snow. Willy's meadow trail.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2013)

*Maltby's Weather Station* - a week later.

Minus 3 over night. Plus one at noon. Basement flooded (mildly).


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2013)

*One week later*

The river is the highest I have seen in 31 years. The lower platform (seen in pic 1 of the previous post) is 6 inches under water so the river is up at least 7 feet. More pictures when I recover them from my Canon which went for a brief swim, yesterday. . Anyone have any knowledge of recovering damp electronics using _rice_ ...? 

Same vantage point, MoL, December and this past weekend.

MM


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 23, 2013)

Put the camera in a ziplock bag with rice/dessicant. Toss in trash.


----------



## Readie (May 3, 2013)

You are a lucky man Michael


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2013)

"... Put the camera in a ziplock bag with rice/dessicant. Toss in trash."


I'm sad to say, Matt, but you're right. The Canon is not coming back to life. Time to think about a replacement. In the meantime ...... 

MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2013)

*Family Values II - Left Seat or Right Seat ..?*

In Post # 185, I introduced my Mom's clan, the Dinsmores.

Gunner Arthur D. Dinsmore went overseas in 1916 with his Dad in the artillery, returning in 1918, Pilot Officer Arthur Dinsmore. Peacetime brought new challenges but few of them in military aviation. Arthur, now 20, took accounting and migrated to Detroit where the automobile industry was creating a new kind of industrialization and consumerism. He worked for the Dodge Brothers as a purchasing agent. He was making good money and used it to keep his flying hours up.

In April, 1924, the Canadian Government launched the RCAF and Arthur returned to Canada to get on board. Before anything amounted to much, a massive fire at Camp Borden destroyed the few aircraft assembled along with facilities and that effort put an end to a military career for Arthur. Back to the Dodge boys, he went. Still flying with every cent he could spare.

The Depression of 1929 devastated America along with the rest of the world and Arthur returned to Toronto and joblessness, eventually finding work with Union Carbide where he worked until Canada launched the Commonwealth Air Training Plan at the outset of WW2, in 1939.

Based in Windsor Mills - just south of Montreal, Arthur worked as a Civilian pilot, flying Canadian-built Avro Anson's for Navigators-in-training. He was driving a windsor gray 1938 Dodge. 

When Arthur learned that RAF Ferry Command was hiring civilian pilots out of Dorval airport, Montreal, Art and a couple of mates drove up and applied as pilots. After checking his log book and reviewing his experience, a stern civilian recruiter (the operation was managed in Canada by the Canadian Pacific Railway) posed the decisive question: "You depart Gander flying northeast. At a given set of co-ordinates you descend to sea level and turn north up a fjord in Greenland, and land with the wind behind you. No second tries. Can you do it, Dinsmore ..?"

Arthur replied that he could do it, but opined that it might be smart to make the first run in the right chair, along side a Captain who had already done it. Wrong answer . Arthur flew the rest of the war in Ferry Command as First Officer Dinsmore, relegated to the right seat. He mostly flew for younger, less experienced pilots, but in his telling of this story to me, I never heard complaint or bitterness about his fate. He had already survived Paschendale and one war, and he knew it.

So, from his vantage point, he ferried Hudson's, B-25 Mitchell's, Boeing Canada-built PBY Catalina's to Britain. His age and experience were recognized and he was assigned to the Command's Communications Squadron, flying stripped B-24 Liberator's to Europe, the Middle East and India via Bermuda. The crew were never given disclosure of their cargo or passenger manifest. In this role he flew until the Command was closed in Canada. In peace, he and his wife Vera travelled coast-to-coast in the '38 Dodge, looking for a place where they would be happy. They settled near the 1,000 Islands. He renovated a farmhouse and opened a Guest House. It was beautiful -- and it failed.

PHOTOS: Anson. '38 Dodge. Dorval Ferry Command. Bluiefijord - various views: today and back then. Catalina at Bluieiford. Communicatiobns Liberator over Montreal. The calmest man I've ever known.

MM
Proud Canadian


----------



## Readie (May 9, 2013)

Good to read Michael and thank you for sharing.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2013)

Leks gets inspired .....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNMBXxJZJyM_

MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2013)

Leks on _water_ ... at the Cabin in the Bush, and in Estonia:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXFXaGeSfxQ_


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 16, 2013)

*Father's Day - Replacement Camera *

Thank you Leks. 

The memory from the Canon that went swimming (April 22) works in the replacement Canon, so I thought I should pick up where I left off.

The Falls in full flood. Various shots around the Village of Burnt River on the drive up that morning. I appreciate that this flooding is trivial compared to what Hungary and other areas in Europe and GB have endured this spring.

Wish I'd had the new camera on the weekend. Saw deer, wild turkey and a birch tree involved in a recent lightening strike.

Back in business.

MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2013)

*Dock in ... First Swim*

Brisk, lasted about 3 minutes but wonderful to feel that strong current again. Mosquito bites gone immediately in the cold water.

Flood mud on lower platform. Harley racing a 'ghost train' on the old RR. Lilacs in smoke. Someone is watching you.


----------



## Readie (Jun 18, 2013)

Fantastic pictures Michael.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you, Sir.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2013)

I love the pic of Harley!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 19, 2013)

Lovely shots!


----------



## A4K (Jun 19, 2013)

Great shots mate!

Sorry to see you have flooding too, we do aswell at the moment (the Danube rose almost 10m - thankfully receding now)

As for the camera, don't dump it yet! The PCB has probably just oxidised from the water, causing bridges between the component legs which distorts current flow and prevents it from working. 
Either get some PCB cleaning solution from an electronics or hardware supplier and brush every component carefully with a toothbrush, or get some Isopropol alcohol and give the panel a bath for half an hour. It will dry itself when you take it out, but I prefer to blow the alcohol out of every recess with either a high pressure (cold) air source, or hot air source (household hair dryer on low heat is a good makeshift solution). This will ensure no alcohol remains trapped to possibly further oxidise.
(I was a professional micro-electronics solderer for 10 years, and saved a couple of mates' panels this way!)
-Btw, if it still dosen't work, get it checked by a repairer. May simply be a case of changing a simple component.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks A4K -- my son replaced it with the same model for Father's Day so I have a work around, but will _play_ with dead camera. I was impressed that the memory suffered no damage. Do you think that going for a swim "powered up" might have blown up one or more components that would not have failed had the camera been "off" when it met the river??

MM


----------



## A4K (Jun 19, 2013)

No worries mate, glad you got a new one! 
If the other was powered on at the time, there is a chance atleast some of the ICs may have carked it. That said, a colleague once accidentally washed her husband' phone (turned on) in the clothes wash, but was able to dry it out ok with no detrimental effect! 
Most components are replacable though anyway, depending on type, so try washing it like I said, and get it checked by a skilled 'trouble shooter' if no good. Of the thousands of panels I have soldered and repaired, only very few were unsavable.

Evan


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 19, 2013)

While at Uni, my Chinese friend in 2004, managed to drop his Nokia phone in the toilet (before flushing...) - he dried it out and it still worked perfecrly fine, albiet he soon changed it as when speaking into it hed could smell his/its 'soaked' in odour.

Most modern electronic curcuit boards have a varnished layer upon them - mostly to stop dust shorting them, but solong as the power flowing isn't strong enough to cause gap jumping, and usual detergents, heat and other cleaning chemicals processes, accidental washings shoudn't effect the much - depends more upon how and what (materials, methods and qualiy etc,) connections there is to the board(s).

Naturally any electronics shouldn't intensionally be washed, but if so, the cleaner and colder the fresh water is, the more chance of least affection there is. Salt(ier) water should be avoided though, as salt is corrosive and likes 'charged/powered-up' items mpre so.


----------



## A4K (Jun 19, 2013)

Yep, good info there mate. The really lacquered boards are a [email protected] to solder too, especially in R D work when you're hand soldering the entire board(s).

As for your uni mate, I bet everyone was ringing him for a bit!


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 19, 2013)

As far as I know only a told a few people, then again, it didn't seem to 'pong' to me, but I suppose if it was a long call (rotflmao) he'd notice it more, more so as it was his own, so he was perhaps more accustomed to noticing it... ahem.


----------



## A4K (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 2, 2013)

*Then and Now*

Willy's big meadow ......


----------



## Njaco (Jul 2, 2013)

tick heaven!


----------



## A4K (Jul 2, 2013)

...Nice place though!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 2, 2013)

"... tick heaven!"

Not so much. Just not quite the right climate for widespread tick populations (too cool/cold). Instead we have masses of black flies early, then mosquitos, then deer flies.

This is a cool wet summer and the mosquitos are loving it. The dragon flies have just emerged. Eight degrees @ 07:00 on Monday.


----------



## A4K (Jul 2, 2013)

Good point with the temperature Michael. In summer, Hungary is abound with ticks, wasps, and mosquitoes (high temps). Spring and autumn are the best seasons for tramping, when they all bugger off.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 8, 2013)

*Alvar in Bloom ....*

... von Panzer at dusk. Last motorcycle .... rode till I was 65 .. then switched to my Honda trike.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 8, 2013)

That three wheeler is probably more dangerous than you motorcycle. Have you run over your leg yet? I did! Pulled me right off the damn thing!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 8, 2013)

No I haven't ... I was warned and ride with my feet glued to the pegs. My sense of balance was going after biking since age 16 which is why I picked up the trike. But I used to pull a little trailer with my Kawasaki 350 and haul around stuff like my generator or water pump, But it has no lights and even in summer it's dark in the woods by 7:30 PM so the switch to 3 wheels gave me more than just a third wheel, it gave me much greater mobility. They should never have banned off-road trikes .... much easier on the trails than 4 wheelers.

MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2013)

*New Black Steel *.....

... on Willy's 40 year-old original _little_ cabin. Dieter on the roof. Day lilies by Willy's pond. Morning light ... watching for the red fox to pass.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm surprised your cat has survived. They go missing in my suburban/urban neighbor on a weekly basis.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 15, 2013)

Touch wood ......  The fact that he lives outdoors in the City and is very suspicious of other people may help. I think he has good survival instincts but is not an aggressive (compulsive) hunter. What happens to cats in your neck of the woods ...? Coyotes ...?

MM


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yep. Take cats and dogs all the time. People put up missing flyers so you know what's happening. City goers here think they just ran off and someone adopted them. They ignore the local newspapers identifying half eaten cats and dogs found on local golf courses on a daily basis (coyotes don't eat the hind quarters, nasty parts you know).

I'm proud of your cat. Don't let him out at night.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 15, 2013)

"Don't let him out at night."

He lives outdoors 24x7 in the city.  At the cabin he comes and goes as he chooses. When he stays up by himself ( misses the train home, so to speak) he can get in and out of the cabin with reasonable security. But bears and wolves are the predators here ... and the wolves are most active when the river freezes and they can run the ski doo trails ( which the deer love, too) ... Rocket doesn't come up in the winter once I can no longer drive to the door.

A friend of Tiina's from Arizona lived on a co-op in the desert outside to Tucson and talked of the coyotes luring the cats 'off premises' with chicken clucking noises ... and then ... poof .... cat is gone.

Every cat I have been exposed to until Rocket von Panzer were all neutered males .... he arrived at my door step as a kitten ... in the beginning of winter .... un-neutered. He is very calm and un-neurotic. Dead silent most of the time. I watch him handle the raccoons in Toronto and my neighbors' dogs at the cabin .... very cool.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2013)

*

Family up with me ......*

Mahjong freaks, they've become . Tiguan and birch. Morning light. On the move.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2013)

That is so cool.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 22, 2013)

It's obvious your cat owns the place.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2013)

*August 3. * Down to 16 overnight.

Opening up, on the eastern boundary. Reflexions, and Big Red. The reflection of the humming bird feeder shows 2 (of about 8 juveniles and adults) aggressively dueling with each other while also constantly attacking the wasps that also want access. A wasp sting for a hummingbird would be certain death, I imagine.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 19, 2013)

*August 18 ... *6 degrees overnight ... high 22.

Morning Light .... the hummingbird feeder is 35 feet up in the air ... surrounded by trees that are 75 - 100 feet high. The perfect airspace for combat training before the brood goes south for the winter.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 24, 2013)

*Then and Now ....*. Willy's first cabin, 1973


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's flippin awesome!!!!!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 1, 2013)

*Family Values III ....*

Last Thursday my sister Suzanne and I attended a memorial service in Gravenhurst, Muskoka District, for a distant cousin on Mom's side, Jessica Dinsmore. Jessica was 92 when she passed and was born and raised on a farm just outside of Windermere, Lake Rosseau. She served in the RCAF overseas in WWII. Another 92-year-old, her friend, Elmer, had grown up with and gone to school with Jessica. Elmer and I talked quite a bit on Thursday ... still very fit ... and proud that he had plowed 10 acres earlier in the week ... 

The after-service reception was down by the water ... close to where the Royal Mail steamers were based. Tourist magnets today, these boats were the life-line the Dinsmore clan and other settlers depended on for supplies, mail and the latest news. In August, 1914 the RMS Sagamo or Segwun brought the news of war .... Grandfather's German chef left his job on the spot and sailed out for Gravenhurst .. and the fatherland. Within 12 months Mom's dad and 2 brothers were at war or on the way there.

Finally, Sue and I finished the day by visiting the site of the small cottage Mom and Dad rented every summer on Lake Muskoka from 1947 until 1953. _Here's where I learned to swim_ ... 

VIDEO on YouTube shows RMS Sequin over the years.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzFh2ngxp58_


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## Readie (Sep 1, 2013)

Great post Michael.
I can see why moving isn't that attractive to you


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 7, 2013)

*September 6 * Plus three overnight. 21 degrees by noon.

This warning has just appeared.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2013)

* 

September breakfast ....*.



... cheeky Rocket von Panzer.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 11, 2013)

that looks like a lovely breakfast...

Panzer! Get off the table you fat git!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 11, 2013)

Well, you are living the dream.....
Carry on,....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 12, 2013)

We live within our means .... that is key.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2013)

Why is that such a hard concept nowadays? I just don't get it.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 24, 2013)

*Leks' eye .. September 23 .... minus one @ 09:00*


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2013)

Beauty.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 29, 2013)

Matt308 ... what's all this rain in the northwest doing to you ...?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 29, 2013)

*September 28 - Low eight, High 22*

Leaves will be on the ground next weekend - after rain. Early winter, my guess. Birthday horizontal juniper - birthday present from Leks. Morning light on the wolf pine.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2013)

Just beautiful.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 3, 2013)

*Dock O' Th' B .. .. beaver pond ...*

Neighbors Terry and Bonny's place. They don't swim in this ... but the dock is handy for canoe expeditions .... Willy's is hi one o'clock .... crow flies 250 meters. Meander, my place, is low five o'clock one Km away ....


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> Matt308 ... what's all this rain in the northwest doing to you ...?



Hah... yeah. Got 1.71" on Sept 28th. Was driving home on the freeway (normally 70mph) and everybody was going less than 20mph and I STILL COULDN'T SEE WITH THE SPRAY FROM OTHER VEHICLES!!!! I wanted to pull off the side of the road, but was afraid that with visibility literally down to 10ft that my brake lights would only attract another car behind me to plow into me. It was that bad. Got 6.9" of rain in September. A little ahead for the year.

But you have to understand that Seattle, for all its reputation, Seattle gets about the same rainfall as Washington DC on the starboard coast. It's just that our rain falls in drips, drops and mist for 6 months on end. Whereas in other parts getting the same amount falls in huge rain storms and then gets sunny.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 5, 2013)

I got some powerful airguns to borrow...I mean if you want to get rid of that anoyying cat.

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 6, 2013)

Tell you what, CB, if it comes to that I'll just invite _you_ up with your powerful air guns to do the job for me ... 

On a more positive note .... new rear springs @ 370 odd-thousand Kms


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 20, 2013)

*October 19 Before and After ...*

Slow and steady clearing. _Next_ winter's firewood delivered and stacked. More crushed limestone on order.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2013)

*October 26 - 27 What a Difference a Day Makes ....
*

Suet in place for winter


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 10, 2013)

*Under a November Sky ...* ... and a _new_ moon. November 8. High two, low minus two....


Gimme the $$$ or the squirrel gets it !!!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2013)

*Minus 24 up to Minus 4 in 36 hours .... *November 29 - December 1


River closing up .... bird room .... and doors ..... leaving in the snow this AM .... looking downstream and up, just above the Falls


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 22, 2013)

*December 22nd* - first day of summer ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 25, 2013)

*Christmas Eve ...* and Christmas morning

80 hours without electricity. This is not an emergency, it's _practice_. Power back at 3 PM today .... duck breasts for dinner .. 

Merry Christmas all.

MM


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 25, 2013)

Seriously don't know how you guys live in those freezing conditions. I'll stick with our hot 30+C temperatures any day!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 26, 2013)

...the blood thickens up ..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2013)

I am so jealous, beautiful!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wildcat said:


> Seriously don't know how you guys live in those freezing conditions. I'll stick with our hot 30+C temperatures any day!




The coldest (that I know..) that I've ever worked outside in, is -36c.....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2013)

... about the same for me - 13 - but with wind chill, much cooler. But if you are dressed for it - insulation layers and a robust wind-weather-stop outside layer - it's actually OK - as long as you keep moving. Riding and rescuing SK- DOOs comes to mind ... 

MM


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2013)

True.... The wind chill can be lethal!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2013)

The wind chill can be lethal ....

..... I can't stop myself from thinking about _this_, this Christmas


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> The wind chill can be lethal ....
> 
> ..... I can't stop myself from thinking about _this_, this Christmas



Out on squirrel hunting?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2013)

"...Out on squirrel hunting?"

Sadly, no, friend. Out freezing to death .... with a 1,000 yard stare.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2013)

Just think, sandy beaches, birds, bikinis, booze....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2013)

From plus three to minus 16 overnight ....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2014)

*January 4, 2014* - trail across Willy's meadow.

Cold .... low minus 37 high minus 27, January 3rd.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2014)

I am so fricken jealous. It's been awhile since we have had a good snow.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 5, 2014)

My PC has been frozen


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2014)

*January 10* ..... this is the most snow I've seen this _early_ into winter ..... 32 inches, but the temperature is way up and rain is starting


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 19, 2014)

*January 18 *- minus 5, minus 29 on the way

Preparing suet, wide shot east end , animal shelter, looking down on the river, whiskey for the walk out


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2014)

*January 24* - Minus 15, Wind chill minus 37

On the walk in we followed fox tracks -- not this guy (not my photo) but his kin


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2014)

My friend, you live in a beautiful area!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you .... but I love your neck of the woods too.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2014)

*February 2, 0 degrees, in civilization
*
It snowed all yesterday, Tiina's BD. Dim Sum for brunch in Chinatown, then August: Osage County, then home for shrimp creole, saffron rice, coleslaw and corn bread.
The temperature rose during the night and around 0800 I went out to inspect the Willy-sourced BD presents and inspect "the Tig". Admired these _cat prints _in the snow ...


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 2, 2014)

As cold as that is, it's beautiful!

We're fortunate up here in Northern California with an abundance of nature but none of that polar climate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Feb 3, 2014)

man we have endured a month and a half of sweltering heat. i dont think there has been a day under +35C and some days as hot as 46C. its hot, very hot, dangerously hot, but just hot


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 4, 2014)

It's getting warmer day by day here in Osaka but heavy snow in the northern part of my country.
When I was there, I didn't mind snow but now I hesitate to be back there.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2014)

I couldn't take that endless heat .... if I didn't have a cool river of fresh water to swim in .... but I feel for you, Parsifal.

And Shinpachi ... your blood is thinning ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 4, 2014)

I know I probably sound like a pansey when I mention my dislike or cold, but I was born and raised in Southern California (Orange County), a natural coastal/high-desert climate.

Now when summer sets in and the temps climb up around 100F (or more), I'm in my element!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 8, 2014)

*The Big Chill .....* February 7-8 ..... only _2_ degrees separate the warmest from the coldest hours in the 24 hour cycle. Too cold and windy yesterday to take photos but another 8 inches of snow have been added to the heap


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2014)

*Tree clean-up on our street *.... aftermath of the December power outage/ice storm


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2014)

*February 16, minus 12 at noon*. No fresh snow in a week.

The late great Mr. PB Foote called it a 'commode' ..  Front circle from half-way up a tree. The trail out and _up_ the ridge, to Willy's. Thank you, Lord, for Ski Doo trails.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2014)

Is that a solar powered outhouse???? 

Beautiful pics!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2014)

yep ... small panel for LED night light ... sealed lead acid battery tucked under the roof ..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2014)

You sir, deserve bacon!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 24, 2014)

*February 24.* minus 11. winds 45 kph. No sign of spring.

Guardians of the beaver pond ....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2014)

*March 8. Plus 6.* Spring is just itching to bust loose.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2014)

Man, that is so beautiful!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 9, 2014)

Your son, MM? He looks so brilliant


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2014)

My son ...  ... not _brilliant_ but hard working with his head squarely planted. I was 45 when he was born ... and most of the buildings you see were already constructed ... from the time he was off breast milk I brought him north year round and would take him on the SKi-Doo or Kawasaki dirt bike in an aluminum frame on my back. He graduated with a degree in History (like me) but worked summers as a Horticulturist .... he does that full time now and has earned a degree in landscape design. He gets to practice on a large scale up at Meander ... Very proud of him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 10, 2014)

A nice son and a nice father, MM 

In my case, my great regret is I did not have enough time with my son and daughter to teach a lot of thing I know as divorced 20 years ago.
But I am happy as they are healthy and fine.

Thank you very much for sharing your nice story


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2014)

*March 15* Zero degrees, snowing. Forecast minus 9, windchill minus 30.

Clean up. Basement flooding will be a _nuisance_ when the melt comes ....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2014)

*Death and Rejuvenation - at Easter*

My only sister, Roberta Suzanne, suffered a massive brain bleed-out aneurism on Wednesday night while driving home from a celebratory dinner with her daughter and 2 grand children. She was brain-dead before her car crashed in to the concrete retaining wall at Shepard and Leslie. Suzanne lingered on life-support in a peaceful state until Saturday afternoon - long enough to harvest her very healthy kidneys, liver, pancreas cells, and eyes.

Suzanne was 74.

Her organs are being implanted in waiting recipients as I write.

Suzanne made a difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Alex . (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your sister. Amazing that she'll go on to help those after her passing. 

Thoughts are with you at this time Michael.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 30, 2014)

My deep condolences, MM.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 30, 2014)

Dam Michael, I am so sorry for your and your family's loss. I love that 3rd pic, she seems like she was a lot of fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 31, 2014)

Condolances to you and your family, Michael


----------



## Glider (Mar 31, 2014)

A very special lady, one to be proud of. Remember to take care of yourself at this time


----------



## Gixxerman (Mar 31, 2014)

Terrible news Michael, very sorry to hear.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2014)

*April 3 Plus 6 Three feet of sugar snow*

Leks' view


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 13, 2014)

*April 13. 21 degrees. Outdoors, at last*

No trips north to Meander .... Leks is on jury duty .... minor war-on-drugs street level trial ..... but fortunately The Courts don't work week-ends and stat holidays .... his busiest hours at Sheridan Nurseries.

Glad to be raking and fertilizing ... and living's easy for Rocket von Panzer.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2014)

*Good bye old friend ...*

.... clutch blown, heater blower motor cooked up, cracked front wind shield, rust, 355,000 kms ....

In the olde days tired horses went to the knacker .... today it's cash for clunkers ..... run by Iraqis.

My new ride is Suzanne's 2010 Dodge Caliber .... 30,000 kms .... everything works ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2014)

*April 25 - 6 degrees and windy - river rippin' along*


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2014)

_*May 11. Real spring ... late but lovely*_


----------



## Shinpachi (May 11, 2014)

Top of the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 11, 2014)

Man you live in a beautiful area. What an awesome name for a cat!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2014)

*May 14. 16 and hazy. Bugs are out .... fierce.*

It all started with a _*Dodge*_, heh, heh ..


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2014)

*First drive-in 2014*

The new vehicle has been named "Suzanne"


----------



## Shinpachi (May 16, 2014)

Beautiful place and beautiful family

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2014)

*Minus 2 Saturday night, May 17*

Rigged a 4-poster bed to handle mosquito netting frustrations, _pollen_ on the surface of the river


----------



## Shinpachi (May 19, 2014)

Frankly I would like to take picture there with my Nikon.
Nice shots, MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 19, 2014)

Thank you. It's just an under $100. Canon point-and-shoot but I am amazed at what they can pack into it.

You would be most welcome Shinpachi ... and if you set up on a tri-pod with the right lens there would be no end to what you'd get. Most of the time I miss the interesting stuff .... like Saturday afternoon a doe (female deer) was browsing 50 meters from where I was sitting ... but she was brown on brown and had I had the camera in my hand ... the shot would have been blah.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 19, 2014)

Thank you, MM!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 26, 2014)

*Saturday, May 24, 20 degrees*

The trilliums, Ontario's state flower, loved our recent severe winter.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2014)

That show of the dark red trillium is gorgeous! I would love to have a place like that, great job!


----------



## Shinpachi (May 26, 2014)

A word which I learnt at school but had no chance to use - Chic.
Chic photo, MM!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 26, 2014)

*... it's only a stump*

Leks' dedicated clearing along the fence-line has revealed an interesting artifact of the initial 'build' -- October, 1981. We sited due South at Tiina's insistence and only had to remove one pine stump that was a souvenir of the logging phase in the 1890's. The tracked loader dug it out and deposited it right side up, next to the fence-line. Where it lived on -- a snap shot of the soil and organisms untouched since October, 1981.

It will now get serious light and more direct moisture and will be fun to watch


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2014)

Now that's a tree stump!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2014)

*Suzanne's Memorial*

...ashes to ashes ....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2014)

*May 31, 22 degrees, Flower garden in the woods*

This is where I park in the winter to begin my walk in across Willy's land. This is Adele's year-round cabin, no running water, no hydro. She's a tough lady and dedicated gardener.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 8, 2014)

*Round-back chairs in their new home ....*

... and lilacs.

June 6- 7- 8, cool nights, hot days. Working outdoors in several layers for the bugs is hot and exhausting. Nevertheless I managed a full first cut (like hay) with the trusty Briggs and Stratton powered push mower ... 2 days it took .... in 20 minute sessions. No wonder the moose go mad in the bush at this time of year


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 8, 2014)

June is a good season for hydrangeas above all.
I love this month too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 16, 2014)

*June 14 - 15. High 22; low 5. Mosquitos fearsome.
*

Crown Mason Jar - solar lamp. I hate waste and broken stuff. This last winter was tough on solar lights. Brittle plastic globes weakened by UV rays, shattered under heavy snow loads. I hated to throw them out because the panels and electronics were still good ... so I re-purposed Mason Jars. A bit funky .... but who's to say ...? Leks says Mason Jars are "in" right now .... who knew ...  I'm trendy ... 

And this:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2014)

Brilliant idea!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 17, 2014)

Okay,
How about some very, expensive in some parts of the world.................................... pests!
They can pull the siding right off your house.
If your gone long enough you'll find a hole where they have entered the house and made themselves very comfortable.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2014)

Hot chili peppers as bait ... smart birds, I take it


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2014)

*June 17. Low 9. high 22. Showers.*

Productive day trip. Dock in the water, screens on the windows.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2014)

My friend, you have a gorgeous place!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you! The Mosquitos agree with you ... but so do the hummingbirds ..


----------



## N4521U (Jun 19, 2014)

Is that Lake Placid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 19, 2014)

"... Is that Lake Placid?..."
Nope ... just the Deep Hole of Meander _resting_ ...


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 19, 2014)

Sounds like world of fairy tale


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 29, 2014)

*June 28. First swim*(s)

... hot outside (+40) ... cool and fresh inside


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2014)

Man, I am so jealous.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 29, 2014)

Idealistic environment to live


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Wildcat (Jun 30, 2014)

Yep, great place you got there mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 6, 2014)

*July 4 - 5 High 25, low 10*

Lots of rain in the past week and Friday night. River running high. Swimming hard work ..


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 6, 2014)

I feel God like a shrine on the water!
Nice place, MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 7, 2014)

"shrine" .... a good description. Definitely my religion ....


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 7, 2014)

May I paste a picture, MM?
Shirahige Shrine. Shirahige happens to mean Whitebeard 
Thanks.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks, Shinpachi,

MM (aka Shirahige)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 7, 2014)

An image of Shirahige God.
He was one of the country founders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 13, 2014)

*July 10 - 11 High 26, low 9*

The geraniums thrive in the rainforest


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 20, 2014)

*July 18 - 19. High 25, low 9. *Great water temp and river flow.

Sweet dreams at _confidence camp_ ...  ... and ... Willy came bearing gifts. I'm re-naming the place _BeaverBend_


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 20, 2014)

A nice sculpture, MM.
Looks a kingdom of wooden works!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2014)

I was really digging it, then I saw the can of Busch beer...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2014)

That's what I'm drinking these days .... I used to brew my own at a brew-yer-own place but after 12 years I got bored ... it was good beer but not pasteurized or stabilized so the shelf life was limited .... now its Busch ....  [De-rangement Syndrom ....._NOT_ .. ]

And like we say up in the Great White North about beer .... "you never _own_ it ... you can only _rent_ it".


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 24, 2014)

a grainy perspective


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 24, 2014)

It looks a guardian deity placed on the shrine gate


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 27, 2014)

*July 25 - 26 High 26, low 9*

Looking back: New Years, 1983. September, 1981.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 11, 2014)

*August 11 High 27, low 11.*

... we're _all_ in this _together_. Why can't we get along?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 17, 2014)

*August 18, Low 9, high 17.*

It's been an emotional year. First Suzanne's sudden departure and recently my niece (her daughter) Raymonde lost her husband of 47, Justin, to colon cancer. He lasted a year after diagnosis and surgery.

The 2 nieces and Ray's kids Jasper and Chloe were up at the cabin last week for a couple of days between the passing and the memorial service. I believe the uncultivated bush is very healing. Mom always spoke of how her Dad and the 2 boys Richard and Arthur all agreed that having Muskoka to return to got them through WW1 ... and I can believe that.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 1, 2014)

*The Estonians: for the Record*

30 years ago Tiina and I made this film together. The Iron Curtain and the USSR were still standing. With what we are now watching unfold in the Ukraine, it seems nothing has changed ... when it comes to Russia.

Worth 29 minutes of your time .... excellent stock footage:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_MuNvTW_xY_


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 4, 2014)

*September 2 High 21, low 17 Overcast with showers.*

Productive day trip: winter hardwood stacked in the basement, new limestone path to the woodshed laid. Von Panzer is _missing_ it appears. I'm up again tomorrow and I'm hoping to find him waiting in the cabin


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 14, 2014)

*Beginning .....
*
... Christmas presents for Tiina in the making.

I salvaged this healthy piece of hard-wood maple from the Ice Storm cleanup crew on our street .... thought it would make something nice.
Willy will fashion iron tripod legs for these to mount on ... and will use outdoors on the deck for side tables


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 14, 2014)

They will be nice tables

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 16, 2014)

*September 15 High 17 low 2 degrees*

Restoring the 100-year-old fence on the eastern property line, running from the railroad to the river. Harley - on the trail home, upriver.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice place and picture as always.
Might be needless to dare to say but I am wishing your good health, MM.
Not only for yourself but your son. I mind it too for me and my kids though they are totally independent.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you, for your good wishes. The time to mind my health was when I was _younger_ ... and I didn't. I smoked ... heavily. My son on the other hand rarely drinks and has never smoked.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 17, 2014)

Please take care of yourself, MM.
I want to chat with you for more 20 or 30 years


----------



## gjs238 (Sep 17, 2014)

Has Von Panzer turned up?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes, to my surprise and pleasure. Last week when Leks and I were up for a day trip he walked in after 9 days. He was the same weight so his hunting must have been profitable, He's home with me now ... thank you for asking

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gjs238 (Sep 18, 2014)

Does Meander, I mean BeaverBend, have telephone service?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes .... buried cable ... rotary dial ... party line. We had it ploughed in back in the good old days when Bell Canada was a monopoly and were mandated to provide POTS (Plain Old Telephone Service). The cable feed in from up the railroad where there are year-round residents.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 21, 2014)

*September 19. Low minus 4, High 17*

And technically, still _summer_ 

von Panzer has his winter coat. Battery service. Plantation pine. Fall colors. New black steel for Willy. September trail.


----------



## gjs238 (Sep 22, 2014)

How does von Panzer take to the car trips?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 22, 2014)

He needs to be lifted in ... will not hop in like a dog would ... but once in he is usually very quiet and curls up on a folded blanket. At any stop ( to buy eggs or gas) he sits on the center console and looks out.

He is back up alone this week but the weather is agreeable and this year has produced a large populations of various rodents ...


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice! I think I'd like your place better without the snow.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 23, 2014)

Understandable that you would feel that ..... but winter is really quite exotic ... hard work .. but exotic


----------



## gjs238 (Sep 23, 2014)

Do you do much fishing?
Maybe roast up some walleye, pike or smallmouth bass?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 23, 2014)

I never got the hang of fishing ... although I enjoy eating fish.  There are large muskie below the falls ... and people who have fished off our dock caught small pickerel and smallmouth bass. I believe there are brown trout in the river as I sometimes hear fish jumping when I sit on the dock ... and my father-in-law says that only members of the trout species jump for prey. Since we have a 'deep hole' off the dock I believe there must be one or more large predator fish, like muskie, that lurk in the depths for prey coming down river ... but I have no confirmation of this.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2014)

*September27, High 25, low 5*

Autumn splendor.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 29, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 29, 2014)

My eyes open wide, MM


----------



## gjs238 (Oct 1, 2014)

Michael,

Do you or your son ever stay at the cabin for longer periods of time?
Perhaps a week-long vacation, maybe longer?

George


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes .... he and his Mom spent a week last summer .... and the max for me these days is 2 nights in a row ..... but in Leks' younger days we always spent the week between Xmas and New Years.

When Leks _was a week old_, Tiina and I spent most of a month with him up there ..... when he was 13 he spent a week alone up there ... he rode his bike into Kinmount each day to buy food ... mostly frozen pizza


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2014)

*October 4. High 17, low 2. Regrets ..... on my mind*

Autumn is a time of reflection, for me. Warm enough in the sun for sitting out, cool enough to justify fires for warmth and comfort.

I have always lived my life with the intention of have "no regrets" ... upon passing. And for the most part I think I have been successful in my goal ... which is quite different from living without makings_ mistakes_. Those I have made plenty ...  ... but most were inevitable ... given me ... and while I wouldn't knowingly _repeat_ them ... I have no regrets.

So I find myself reflecting on war .... it's on my mind a lot these troubling days ... but I'm reliving my interaction with Mom's 2 brothers .... Arthur (the gunner turned pilot) and Richard ... the Private turned Lt Colonel. I deeply regret that I was not more mature in my dealings with Uncle Dick ... wish that I had been able to get understanding of his war ..... nightly raids into opposing trenches.

A typical 8 or 9 year-old I bluntly asked him if he every killed anyone. Instead of answering he described making a *trench club* .. a weapon I couldn't even imagine ... and he implied that the club was tool of choice in his line of work. Friday evening I re-lived that encounter with Dick and realized he had given me more insight into his life than I had ever realized.

Trench Weapons For Close Quarter Combat In The Great War. - Canada at War Forums

I chuckled remembering that when Uncle Dick tried to explain tanks to me I couldn't understand at first but as he explained further I gleefully told him I'd seen a Bugs Bunny cartoon with a tank ....  A strange association for a veteran to observe from a young boy.

I've been reading Max Hastings of late (Nemesis - the Pacific War; and Armageddon - Europe 1944-45). Hastings makes a very good case for the wastefulness of both campaigns -- the sheer inefficiency of them -- turning campaigns into analysis of cost effectiveness. It is rarely flattering.

Which brings me back to my relatives whose service I honor and respect ..... I fear we are watching a global conflagration in the making .... sewn out of previous wars and previous wrongs be they real or imagined. Sadly, I don't see any other possible outcome but to stand and fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 11, 2014)

*October 10, High 15, low minus 2
*

New outhouse path. Last time to drink a beer on the dock this season .... I'm back up tomorrow with Leks and we'll haul it out ....


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 12, 2014)

Unbelievably beautiful, MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 13, 2014)

*October 12, low minus 2, high 17*

Productive day trip: dock out, storm windows on, pump stored and smoke ... for special effects


----------



## gjs238 (Oct 13, 2014)

Do you use the 3-wheeler to pull out the dock?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 13, 2014)

Yep


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2014)

*October 25, low 3 degrees, high 11, misty morning, afternoon showers
*

Once again, a productive day trip : magic morning light, Willy dropped off Tiina's Christmas presents, splitting balsam softwood with Dieter, wood shed well stocked now, Leks topping a tall dead balsam near the cabin


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 26, 2014)

Everyone looks a wood artist

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 2, 2014)

*November 1 - 2; high plus 5, low minus 7*

First snow -- 3 cms, confident cat -- he was up alone for 7 nights and turned up inside the cabin just after 11:00 PM last night ... _hungry_. Fresh gravel delivered for Leks to landscape with.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks so graceful with snow, cat and rock garden

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 8, 2014)

*November 7 - 8 High 2, low minus 6
*

Moody November ..... von Panzer volunteered to come home


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 8, 2014)

Picturesque shots, MM. 
von Panzer on the sofa above all.


----------



## gjs238 (Nov 8, 2014)

Looks like he's got his winter coat on

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 8, 2014)

Great shots mate!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 9, 2014)

gjs238 said:


> Looks like he's got his winter coat on


I was just thinking that as I scolled across that comment! 

Looks like winter has arrived, MM!

Always enjoy looking at your updates!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2014)

another cold one ....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2014)

*November 12 ... and in other news[/B]


This is another great step ... with many dimensions. We may start to unlock the mystery of how Mother Earth got water .... for me, an almost religious event in the evolution of our planet. I'm excited. *


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2014)

*Meanwhile ... back in Cold Lake, Alberta ...
*
... it's minus 11 and snowing ...


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 13, 2014)

I was a fan of the 2001: A Space Odyssey and now I realize we live in the 21st century

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 15, 2014)

*November 14 - 15. High plus 2, low minus 14. *

Hanging out ....


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 16, 2014)

A moment of life.

Frankly I hated life in my home town of northern country side with deep snow and chilly wind but I miss it now


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2014)

It makes you appreciate _warmth_ ... and the effort, care and planning it requires. Plus .... freezing cause the environment to morph which is a factor to appreciate and exploit ... 

This is by way of a _private _topic, Shin, and I wrote you a PM on the subject but the Server 'ate it' without a trace .... so I'm raising it here.

Does the name "Anne of Green Gables" resonate with you in any small way - recognition - as a girl in Japanese popular fiction. She is the original plucky redheaded heroine of books written by a Canadian. Lucy Maude Montgomery was from Canada's east coast province of Prince Edward Island (PEI) and her books about Anne's adventures all take place on that island .... but she wrote them while living in Leaskdale, Ontario, the wife of the local Protestant Pastor.

Many tourists from Japan go to PEI every summer on a 'pilgrimage' ... to walk in the footsteps of Anne ... and eat fantastic seafood ...  But I drive through Leaskdale every trip north. Lucy's house (the church pastor's manse) and the original church are both heritage sites now ... and I sometimes see limos parked outside and imagine that tourists, possibly Japanese, have arranged to visit .... it would be about 2 hours from Toronto International airport.

If you're interested in the topic tell me and I'll take some snaps and post them. Unfortunately there's no seafood in Leaskdale ... lots of corm, canola and wheat ... but no PEI scallops. lobster or oysters 

Let me know if you're curious Shin.

MM


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes, MM, please let me see pictures of the Lucy's house and church if it may not bother you.
Anne of Green Gables is known as Red-haired Anne in my country. When I was a kid, the book was so famous among girls that even a boy like me had to read it to communicate with them better but I didn't imagine that they would visit your country to check the location. Thank you very much for your information, MM. 
I don't want to communicate with them with it anymore though I might but I am curious


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2014)

will take snaps on the week end, Shin.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks MM. I'll be looking forward to it but please take care of your health first and see the weather.
I won't be disappointed even if the plan postponed.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2014)

*Signs of what's to come......
*
Lake Superior, November 15. There was still ice last May on Memorial Day .... so a 6 month respite


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 17, 2014)

Cool but looks COLD 
Awesome shot, MM!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2014)

*November 19. Pity poor Buffalo, NY. 
*
Westerlies straight off an unfrozen Lake Erie. 1 meter of snow in 24 hours ... no end in sight for the next 36 hours.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 19, 2014)

Take care guys there.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2014)

*November 20. Pictures will follow, Shinpachi
*
Maud of Leaskdale - L.M. Montgomery the Central Counties Connection


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks, MM, for introducing me a nice website.
I suppose Maud was also an excellent calligrapher and time would have flowed slowly and elegantly there.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2014)

*November 21. High minus 2, low minus 12*

Day trip alone .... I planned to overnight but there was 6 inches of power .... I'm 6.4 Km in from the highway and there are several ridges to climb .... even with top line Toyo snow tires, the Dodge ain't no Jeep ... I got in OK breaking trail but decided to get out after feeding the birds .... I got away with it, but only just .

Classic Ontario United Empire Loyalist farmhouse, Maude's husband's church, the Manse where she wrote, Leaskdale looking north, end of day Leasdake looking south


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2014)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 22, 2014)

Beautiful shots, MM. Thank you very much for taking your precious time for my curiosity.
I now understand the excellent work comes from the excellent place


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks, Shin

Anne of Green Gables (1985 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, MM.
The copyright/trademark issue is a sad thing but I am more interested in "Sam of Green Gables" by Wayne and Shuster

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2014)

*November 24. Low plus 7, high 13*

Buffalo is facing rain today after 5.5 feet of snow in 36 hours. People face losing their roofs. _Winter_ is still 25 days off.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks like a Christmas day


----------



## Tracker (Nov 25, 2014)

Another good reason to live in Canada -- less snow?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2014)

*November 26. High plus 2, low minus 6.*

Walk in from Willy's ... the rain had lifted most of last week's snow and I could have driven in but I had made up my mind for walking .. and I did.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice shots and good work as always, MM 

Canon PowerShot A4000 has good image quality and the quality would not be deteriorated so much even if it was resized to around 20-25%. Advantages are you can upload image data more easily and quickly and vice versa for download.

Just my impression and a hint for your future enjoyment of the Windows software.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2014)

Thank you, Shin. I am on a Mac OSX and have not explored any photo apps except the crop/zoom/level features of iPhoto app which came with my Canon.

I love the detail that comes up in your treatments .... please feel free to play with my photos when it pleases you. Any suggestions for simple Mac OS photo packages ... ?

MM


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm not familiar with Mac OSX but confirmed ColorSync Utility has same resizing function as Windows Paint.
Here are screenshots from my old iBook G3. Mac is cool!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks, I'll check it out.

MM

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2014)

*December 3. High plus 2, low minus 17
*
Productive day trip .... in and out, essentials achieved.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh, my download speed much quicker. Thanks for attempting, MM 
Leks looks more manly in the great nature year by year.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2014)

*December 11. High minus 2, low minus 11. Five inches of fresh powder falling.*

The world morphs


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks one of the best places in the world to enjoy the Christmas Eve soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2014)

In the winter I generally don't go up for just _one _night because you use a lot of firewood to get he place comfortable .. and being log construction the longer you're there the easier it is to maintain comfort level. So I'll be in TO with Tiina's family celebrating Estonian Christmas Eve at the seniors extended care facility where both her parents live. Her Dad's birthday falls around then ... he's 98. Mom is 95.

But niece Emily, husband Fred and son Maiko are coming over from Chamonix on the 18th. Along with sister Ray and her kids Chloe and Jasper ... all 6 are going up to Beaver Bend on the 20th and returning to TO on the 23rd for Christmas turkey at my place.. That's great use and the kids will remember it for the rest of their lives.

Back in 1983 Tiina and I used to bring up Emily and Ray ... Tiina would play scrabble with them nice and cozy inside and I would fell balsam trees outside on the riverbank. It was one story + basement then, no solar ..


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 13, 2014)

Maiko's pictures look great. A professional's job 
Merry Christmas, MM!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 20, 2014)

*December 18. High minus 5, low minus 11.* 5 Inches of styrofoam on the ground. No trails packed by ski-doo's yet.

Quick in and out to make final accommodations for the company .... enroute north as I post


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh, I have to arrange Christmas gifts for my children.
Take care enroute and Have nice holidays with your family, MM!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 21, 2015)

*January 20. High minus 7, low minus 24.*

What a difference a _trail _makes. Last visits, New Years Day _drive in_, and January 15 were miserable, unreported events, no sun, no broken trail, nasty crust of ice which made walking exhausting. Yesterday, the gods smiled.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks like a Snow Palace to my eyes 
I am glad you are fine MM!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 6, 2015)

*February 5. Low minus 23, high minus 14. 4" of fresh powder since last walk-in.*

Hungry birds


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 7, 2015)

Looks like a good place for skiing too!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 7, 2015)

Spectacular scenery (as always) but I prefer to drive up the snow, frolic for a while and drive back to where the temps are bearable.

Perhaps the fact that I was born and raised in high-desert is the cause behind this

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gjs238 (Feb 7, 2015)

michaelmaltby said:


> *January 20. High minus 7, low minus 24.*
> 
> What a difference a _trail _makes. Last visits, New Years Day _drive in_, and January 15 were miserable, unreported events, no sun, no broken trail, nasty crust of ice which made walking exhausting. Yesterday, the gods smiled.



Do you know the folks breaking trail on the ski-doos?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes ... one was Willy who was up for a day trip ... and the other was from two guys down below the Falls .... at the Cottage association meetings I always encourage them to use the trail in *winter* ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2015)

*February 15. High minus 23, low minus 31 with windchill minus 40. *

Five inches of fresh power. Good trail.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 17, 2015)

Lovely. I've seen snow twice in my 31 years!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## gjs238 (Feb 17, 2015)

Do any of your neighbors live there full time/year round?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes .... but none within close proximity. Due south 2 kms across Willy's acreage on the side of the highway I have 3 year round families, one of which is Adele, where I park in winter and pick up the trail. Due east along the old railroad right-of-way there are a dozen families serviced by a maintained in winter road to the highway. That route used to be my winter access until the property closest to me - .5 km - was bought by the neighbor from hell, Nancy, of the big brown dog Harley that visits me for bones that his vegan boss won't give him.

She is a real piece of work .... all her neighbors recognize that .... before she arrived they would ski-doo past my place down to the Falls, cross the river on the ice and ride into town. Nancy put a stop to that neighborliness right quick. Her way or the highway .... but to her credit ... she _trains_ dogs very well


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2015)

*February 28. High minus 12, low minus 17. 3" of fresh powder on base trail.*

Dazzling blue day, feeding chickadees, purple finches, redheaded woodpeckers, nuthatches and _Harley _...  ..... suet, oil sunflower seed, niger seed and beef bones.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 25, 2015)

Fantastic world, MM


----------



## gjs238 (Feb 26, 2015)

How do Harley and Von Panzer get along?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2015)

.... von Panzer isn't intimidated by Harley but he is cautious ... and I have seen Rocket startle Harley by sneaking up on him and surprising him, and he has hissed and shown his claws. Harley is very well disciplined for the most part but he's got that breed tendency to stand up on things, like Boxers do, and he slobbers ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2015)

Worse things than snow .... Chile volcano


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 3, 2015)

Exactly. I thought it was snow!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2015)

*March 7. Low minus 9, high zero. One inch of fresh power on base trail.
*


Willy's and views from the river


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 8, 2015)

You'd be busy every day, MM.
A good looking climber there


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 8, 2015)

Lord have mercy...just look at all that global warming...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2015)

Hallelujah bothers. Lordy, Lordy. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vST6hVRj2A_


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2015)

Why batterie-power is 10x more expensive than gasoline hydro carbons. Plus toxic to clean up and energy-hungry to manufacture.

How to Convert Gasoline Energy to Kilowatt-hours (kWh) | Car Stuff


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 8, 2015)

A lot of smart people there.


----------



## gjs238 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm also skeptical of today's popular compact fluorescent light bulbs and the mercury they contain.
Like with the low-fat craze, I wonder if 20 years from now we'll regret all the mercury from the bulbs.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 8, 2015)

gjs238 said:


> I'm also skeptical of today's popular compact fluorescent light bulbs and the mercury they contain.
> Like with the low-fat craze, I wonder if 20 years from now we'll regret all the mercury from the bulbs.


There is nothing good about those CFLs at all...

Aside from the fact that the "energy ratings" on them are adjusted in their favor, they contain fluorine gas as well as mercury vapor (the total mercury content being about 5mg), so the glass is "permeated" and can never be reclaimed. They contain circuitry (ballast) that qualifies as hazardous e-waste and the plastic housing has a non-recyclable content due to it's fire-proof rating. However, they have been known to catch on fire for various reasons, at a rate that is actually a little alarming.

Standard incandescent bulbs pose zero threat to the direct environment and common sense would say that if the socket is rated at 75 watts, use a 60 watt bulb to reduce consumption and turn the light out when you leave the room.

LED bulbs can reduce consumption by a tremendous amount, but most people balk at the price. However, an LED bulb has a life of roughly 50,000+ hours (the best CFL is less than 1,000) and cost less than a few dollars *a year* to operate. Add to that, the LED has virtually no hazardous material content, making them safe for the direct environment after they have been discarded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2015)

Over the years I have tried every technology for 12 volt lighting up north .... wanting to eliminate candles and kerosene. CCF's can't take the cold and the ballasts don't like being turned on and off ... I've rigged lamps with CCFL (_*cold*_ compact fluorescent) lamps .... used to illuminate computer flat panel screen and for car/motorcycle/computer case geek-mods. They have served well but their ballasts rev at very high cycle rates (switched power supply) and emit a nasty whine on the AM radio band.

I have come to love standard base warm white LED bulbs and accept their cost knowing this will fall rapidly .. but my major complaint about most LED bulbs available today for the 110/220 market is that they are not DIMABLE ... which is just cheap cost-saving measures by the manufacturer but short-sighted IMHO


----------



## gjs238 (Mar 10, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> There is nothing good about those CFLs at all...
> 
> Aside from the fact that the "energy ratings" on them are adjusted in their favor, they contain fluorine gas as well as mercury vapor (the total mercury content being about 5mg), so the glass is "permeated" and can never be reclaimed. They contain circuitry (ballast) that qualifies as hazardous e-waste and the plastic housing has a non-recyclable content due to it's fire-proof rating. However, they have been known to catch on fire for various reasons, at a rate that is actually a little alarming.
> 
> ...



Spot-on. The big CFL push (here in the US anyway) is/was a big waste - would have been better off waiting for LED's to take over.
Perhaps the light at the end of the tunnel for incandescents was becoming visible, but it's a LED light, not a CFL.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 10, 2015)

michaelmaltby said:


> I have come to love standard base warm white LED bulbs and accept their cost knowing this will fall rapidly .. but my major complaint about most LED bulbs available today for the 110/220 market is that they are not DIMABLE ... which is just cheap cost-saving measures by the manufacturer but short-sighted IMHO


Michael, the company I worked for (before my wreck) was very involved in LED lighting, especially in Public Safety: Law Enforcement, Fire and EMS...aside from the emergency lighting, we worked with interior and compartment lighting solutions as well as scene lighting. When an application was unconventional (other than lightbars and such from Federal Signal or Whelen), we'd use Super Britght LED https://www.superbrightleds.com/ or Bird Dog Distributing Unleash The Beauty Of Lighting | Birddog Distributing, Inc. for our 12V or 110/220V LED light sources. In there, you will find a wide range of LED lights, including dimmable, color range adjustable and so on.



gjs238 said:


> Spot-on. The big CFL push (here in the US anyway) is/was a big waste - would have been better off waiting for LED's to take over.
> Perhaps the light at the end of the tunnel for incandescents was becoming visible, but it's a LED light, not a CFL.


Not wanting to hijack MM's thread, I will say briefly that the CEO of Walmart struck a deal with the main Chinese CFL manufacturers to export through Walmart's import holding company and wrapped up a deal with a friend of his, who is a California senator. This senator was the author of the CFL law in California that made the incadesecnt bulb ban into law.

The result is that all CFLs that come into the west coast can only do so through Walmart's import company, no matter if it's Walmart, Ace hardware, Home depot or even Riteaid...any company that wishes to sell cheap chinese CFL lighting has to go through them.

It has nothing to do with the environment and everything to do with the stockholder's bottom line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2015)

thanks for the tips, GG 

I've used superbrightleds in St Louis for 5-6 years now. Great resource.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2015)

*March 12. High zero, low minus seven.*

Productive day trip ... and we only had to walk_ half_ way. First face-to-face visit with Willy since before Christmas. Snow like concrete after thaw and re-freeze.

Battery technology evolution:
Why hacking a Tesla battery may foreshadow an energy revolution - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 13, 2015)

It was High 13, Low 2 in my town. No problem.
My neighbor of upper floor is a retired carpenter. He often makes sound of drilling or shooting rivets in the mid-night.
I don't hate to live in the snowy forest.
It looks like a Paradise!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2015)

*March 19. Low minus 20, high zero*

These are _not_ my photos but the consequences of solar activity in the skies of northern Ontario last evening.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for sharing fantastic photos, MM.

It is said impossible to see the aurora in my town but I remember a mysterious phenomenon about 30 years ago. The night sky was brightened in purple for about an hour.
A typhoon was approaching on the day.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2015)

*March 22. Minus 9 
*

Canadian _Heat_ .... from Toronto


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KP9PNSUME4_


----------



## gjs238 (Mar 22, 2015)

Do you know where that coyote photo is from?
NYC has coyotes now.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2015)

... Saturday's Toronto Sun. Coyotes live on Toronto Island and that shot was taken from a fireboat

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 28, 2015)

*March 27. High minus 6, low minus 15.*

Slowly sliding into Spring.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 28, 2015)

Spring has come and there is summer soon. I love it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2015)

*April 3, Good Friday, high 13, low minus 3.*

The Big Melt ... 3 inches of run-off in the basement.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 4, 2015)

Looks a beautiful day, MM


----------



## gjs238 (Apr 4, 2015)

Is that a drywell drain in the floor?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2015)

... drywell drain ...

I'm not familiar with that term. This goes straight down below the poured floor to the sand below where weeping tile is laid.
I'm not unfamilar with this problem ...  ... usually caused, once water enters, by the top screen becoming blocked by firewood debris. However that was not the case yesterday ... the frost is very deep this year and the drain was frozen ... pure and simple. I have to solve the root problem which is entrance to the basement drainage. Two vertical iron receiving channels driven into the sand right by the full width of the entrance into which 2"x6" sections can be slid after December freeze up ... is what I'm thinking. Stackable dam ... removed from May till December.


----------



## gjs238 (Apr 4, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dry_well

Might be a regional term.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2015)

*April 6. Low 1, high 13.
*
Maple syrup run.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 6, 2015)

That looks a huge industry, MM 
No better syrup in the world.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2015)

It's a _dairy_ farm with a large sugar maple bush .... syrup is a two month max season that brings in _cash_ ... dairy farmers are tightly monitored by milk marketing boards (production quotas) ... and syrup provides an alternative cash flow


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 7, 2015)

These new facts that Maple Syrup was the hotcake syrup I knew and dairy farmers are producing it in Canada flows in my brain naturally with curiosity.
Thank you very much, MM. You are one of the best lecturers.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2015)

Shin, I noticed your syrup is from Quebec ... 75% of the world's maple syrup comes from Quebec ... and the producers have a very 'effective' production/marketing strategy .... 10,000's of barrels held in reserve so they can supply-manage the world market .... a barrel of maple syrup is valued at 25 X the price of a barrel of oil .... 40 liters of sap reduces to 1 liter of syrup ... so very energy-intensive.

In Canada, especially in Quebec, syrup time is a cultural, almost religious, celebration of the coming of spring


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 8, 2015)

Checking our local websites with the keyword Maple Syrup, I find the product is thought good for diet and skin care beside its noble taste especially among girls, like "It gives your lips natural moisture". To my further surprise, MM, the product is also recommended as good bath additive by a distributor. How many tons would users need it in their entire life (!)
Awesome merchandise. I am impressed


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2015)

People who are going on a "fast" for health reasons or political protest are recommended to use a few drops of lemon juice and a tablespoon of maple syrup in a glass of water as these help to keep the body cleansed of waste and functioning when no food is passing through the digestive tract. In Scandinavian countries I am told they make birch syrup the same way ... but even more sap is required to reduce to a liter of product


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 8, 2015)

In my country, Pickled Plum has been playing the role for that.
Very interesting.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 10, 2015)

*April 10. High 12, low 0, 3 inches of rain.*

River ice growling out in the mist.

[Post Script:] In the basement the drain has thawed and flood waters receded


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 11, 2015)

Awesome shots!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 11, 2015)

Spooky!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gjs238 (Apr 11, 2015)

Or is that from Harley licking the camera lens?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 17, 2015)

*Life ... after winter.*


----------



## gjs238 (Apr 17, 2015)

It's great to see Von Panzer again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2015)

*April 18. High 15, low minus 3.*

Drying up nicely. Bones for Mr. Big. Serviced batteries ... 13.4 volts. Pump operational.


----------



## gjs238 (Apr 19, 2015)

Who's Mr Big? Harley?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2015)

Who else ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 20, 2015)

Beautiful family, MM

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2015)

Revolt in the Sugar Bush ... all is not sweetness and light:

How a maple syrup rebellion is growing in Quebec | Financial Post


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2015)

goof


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2015)

duplicate post


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2015)

double post


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 24, 2015)

michaelmaltby said:


> Revolt in the Sugar Bush ... all is not sweetness and light:
> 
> How a maple syrup rebellion is growing in Quebec | Financial Post



Modern Les Misérables?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 24, 2015)

What a beautiful place!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2015)

*April 29. High 22, low 3.*

_First ride of spring._


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 30, 2015)

Beautiful spring scene, MM 
This is almost early summer in my town.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 1, 2015)

The River ... half a km below the Three Brothers Falls


----------



## Shinpachi (May 1, 2015)

Same sky color as that in my town.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Wildcat (May 2, 2015)

Looking very nice up that way!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2015)

Maple syrup _enhances_ antibiotics ... making them more effective:

Extract of Maple syrup + Antibiotics increase microbesâ€™ susceptibility


----------



## gjs238 (May 3, 2015)

A spoonful of sugar helps the medicine go down


----------



## Shinpachi (May 3, 2015)

That is a great discovery and our women will run to buy them all sooner or later...


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2015)

*May 7. High 26, low zero.*

Hot and dry. Hauling in top soil via Willy's ... next visit a _drive in_ ... the road wintered well. Daffodils, turtle sunning, beaver pond is a water fowl nesting area at this time of year


----------



## Shinpachi (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for sharing so many awesome shots as always, MM.
Sorry but, as I like turtles, I couldn't resist to measure the size with my CGI tool.

If distance to the turtle is approx. 2,000mm,
image width will be approx. 2,500mm at the wide range of Canon PowerShot A4000.
Turtle size looks around 470mm.
It's a big one


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2015)

I like turtles too .... 

https://www.google.ca/webhp?sourcei...1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=blanding's turtle ontario


----------



## Shinpachi (May 8, 2015)

Oh, Thank you very much for your information, MM 

Wiki says -
Blanding's turtle is a medium-sized turtle with an average shell length of approximately 18 to 23 cm (7.1 to 9.1 in) with a maximum of 25.5 cm (10.0 in).


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2015)

Shin .... here's the master frame of the turtle ... near bottom left of centre


----------



## Shinpachi (May 9, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2015)

*May 15, 16, 17. High 24, low 6.*

First long weekend drive in. Rocket happy. Trilliums everywhere. Garlic sprouting. World hockey on AM radio ... Canada 6 - Russia 1.


----------



## Wildcat (May 19, 2015)

Sounds like your "living the dream" Mike!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 19, 2015)

Thank you .... but my old body is making me pay.  It's clear sailing for Leks though and he inherited the dream


----------



## Shinpachi (May 19, 2015)

If I were there, I would live more than 110 years, MM 
Really looks a nice place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2015)

*May 22. High 8, minus 4.
*
Dead geraniums ...


----------



## Shinpachi (May 24, 2015)

I'm sorry for them, MM

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gjs238 (May 25, 2015)

Minus 4 - Still some bite left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 7, 2015)

*June 5. High 22, low zero.*

Family visit .... scrabble, dock in, first swim, screens on, first cut. Rocket will be on his own for 5 nights.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 9, 2015)

Von Panzer looks fine 
My best wishes to your beautiful family, MM!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 14, 2015)

*June 12 - 14, High 24, low 17, hours of heavy rain.*

Lilacs in bloom, garlic healthy. Rocket back in town after 6 nights on patrol .... walked in after midnight .. _hungry_.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 14, 2015)

The condition of hungry for an hour or so brings good health and promises long life.
My doctor's advice

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice photos! Those woods sure would be fun to explore.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 15, 2015)

The bugs don't seem to bother Rocket ... but ..... they're fearsome this year .. especially where cool and damp.


----------



## gjs238 (Jun 20, 2015)

Did Von Panzer's name change?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 21, 2015)

No .... Rocket von Panzer it is ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 21, 2015)

*June 20 -21. High 24, low 17.* 

River warming up

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 21, 2015)

Looks like painting in the sky and, oh, on the ground


----------



## pbehn (Jun 27, 2015)

Watching Canada V England womens soccer quarter final. Lots of patriotism in the crowd and very little realism from the BBC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't understand why they call it "the _beautiful_" game .... it is slow and awkward compared to hockey ... and lacks the precision of a well executed double play in baseball .... way too much diving and acting ... but fans like it .. obviously


----------



## pbehn (Jun 28, 2015)

michaelmaltby said:


> I don't understand why they call it "the _beautiful_" game .... it is slow and awkward compared to hockey ... and lacks the precision of a well executed double play in baseball .... way too much diving and acting ... but fans like it .. obviously



"The beautiful game" is a media mans slogan I cant remember hearing it until recently. Football (soccer) was always more about tribal confrontation and local rivalries. It was 0-0 when I made my post but was a good game to watch. I prefer Rugby myself.

Edit...It seems Pele wrote a book called "My life and the beautiful game" in 1977, nike have used the theme since 1996.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2015)

*July 11. Sunny and hot*

*Tom's eyes - as others see us*

Tom is a colleague since 1986 when he was a fresh engineer out of university, He has long expressed a wish to visit Riverbend and last Saturday seem ideal ... a day trip to recover Panzer .... on patrol for 6 days. Mission accomplished .

Here's the visit through the eyes of Tom's tablet-cam,


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 15, 2015)

Excellent! Question, what's the temp there on a hot day?


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 15, 2015)

Please let me say Hello to Tom 
All are nice shots.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 15, 2015)

A hot day is 27 C and up ... rarely would go higher than 30-31. Humidity makes it stifling, The cabin is always cool and dark inside. The rock and sand tend to intensify the heat.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 8, 2015)

*August 8. Cool and overcast*

All's well ... Geese in the rain ... and ... just hanging out watching Leks work


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 8, 2015)

Von Panzer looks like a guardian deity


----------



## gjs238 (Aug 11, 2015)

I guess Von Panzer favors German aircraft on this forum?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2015)

He admires their paint jobs but he prefers to remain four paws on the ground ... he's not an aeronaut,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 29, 2015)

*August 28. Cool, overcast.*

Tomatoes ... just picked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm just going out for shopping.
Tomatoes will be good choice for me too.
Thanks for giving inspiration, MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 7, 2015)

*September 6. Hot and dry.*

Garlic harvest .... not large but potent.


----------



## gjs238 (Sep 7, 2015)

Are you separating all the cloves from the bulbs?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2015)

No ... I think that's the way they grew ... planted too close together IMHO ... but it was leks and Tiina's 1st attempt


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 10, 2015)

They look tasty, MM.
I like baking them


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2015)

...roast garlic, spread on bread or toast

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 14, 2015)

*Monday, Sept 14. Cool, after two days of needed rain, cabin and town. * 

This rendition of The Eagles "Hotel California" is like nothing I could imagine ... until I listened .... now it seems natural and creates images in my imagination of _pre-language_ humans. We learned to _communicate co-operatively_ before we invented spoken language. The vocal range and versatility of the human body is beyond belief.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xj1ncF5hSY_


And for comparison ... 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puHoadtIivc_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 15, 2015)

*In the midst of a hot election*


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 15, 2015)

Looks so hot as red peppers!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 15, 2015)

"heat" ..... fueled by the collapse in world oil prices and the Syrian refugee tide .... it's very dangerous to pull heart strings and make policy up on the stump (speech)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 24, 2015)

*September 24. Cool, sunny.*

Last night was #5 for Rocket, up north. He's had great weather ... sunny ... no bugs. I'm going north tomorrow AM.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm shivering at 25C in my town, MM 
Take care!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gjs238 (Sep 25, 2015)

michaelmaltby said:


> *September 24. Cool, sunny.*
> 
> Last night was #5 for Rocket, up north. He's had great weather ... sunny ... no bugs. I'm going north tomorrow AM.



How does he decide to stay or leave?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2015)

*Spot the Panzer ...*

I honestly don't know ... he opted to stay up again this week ... just moved into scrub bush the moment he recognized my intention. The raccoons in town are very numerous and bold at this time of year so possibly Rocket finds the country restful

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2015)

*September 25, 26. High 23, low 1.*

Autumn light ... and _huge_ full moon


----------



## gjs238 (Sep 28, 2015)

michaelmaltby said:


> *September 25, 26. High 23, low 1.*
> 
> Autumn light ... and _huge_ full moon



Have you taken the canoe through those rapids?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 29, 2015)

No ... you can shoot the two first steps but the third is a portage ... which I have done. Tiina and I discovered our land when canoeing _above_ the Falls in May, 1981. And I have canoed right up to the base of the bottom step in December ... as well as other seasons

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 4, 2015)

*October 3. High 15, low 1. Cold wind.
*
Back in _town_, safe and sound,


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 10, 2015)

*October 10. Blustery and damp.*

*Warthogs in Estonia* .... an Estonian friend sent me some Northern Lights photos from Estonia ... where A-10s are currently based.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 11, 2015)

*Natural Circumstances ..... Communism ...*

.... it's called:

Most worker ants are slackers | Science/AAAS | News


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 13, 2015)

*Successful Thanksgiving Dinner*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 17, 2015)

What a good cook you are, MM!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 17, 2015)

Damn that looks good!


----------



## rochie (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice !


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2015)

Fantastic Northern Lights pics - and yum yum !


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 18, 2015)

*October 16. High plus 4, low minus 7.*

Signs of the season .... and the river 2 kms _upstream_ ... Jacob's ladder


----------



## gjs238 (Oct 18, 2015)

michaelmaltby said:


> *October 16. High plus 4, low minus 7.*
> 
> Signs of the season .... and the river 2 kms _upstream_ ... Jacob's ladder




Is this after the Thanksgiving day turkey?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 18, 2015)

Not immediately .... 5 days delay ... but he _feasted_. He went and hid under the deck this morning just out of reach so I figured that was it .... but it was damn cold and I hated to leave him ... but prepared and locked up accordingly and checked on him one last time ... and he had moved within reach so I hauled him out by the scruff and he just relaxed. I then had to re-closeup the place .... but glad he came to his senses. Leks and I are going up tomorrow on a daytrip ... Leks, in wetsuit, will haul out the dock with what assistance Big Red and I can offer. He's game ... and I know what it's like ... I used to coax Willy in as part of our sauna routine .. snow on the ground


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 20, 2015)

_Mission(s) accomplished ...._


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 22, 2015)

Beautiful pictures, MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2015)

*October 21, 1981 ...*.

The cabin kit is delivered to our campsite ..... 4 weeks later we had this ...


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 26, 2015)

Sorry MM but your vintage photos were so fantastic that I could not help reprocessing one of them with modern PC technology for less noise and natural color.
I hope you would not have any wrong feeling about this as I am still a film camera lover.
Thank you very much.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2015)

Absolutely OK, friend


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 1, 2015)

*Dad's Drugstore, Toronto, circa 1925*

In past posts I've remarked at the irony of my friendship with Willy Bauman from Hillsburg and the fact that my dad, William Michael Maltby (1885 - 1959), spent his youth in Hillsburg, the son of George and Martha Maltby -- the village smithy. Indeed the Maltby tombstone is 2-3 kms north of Willy's place on the next ridge.

Dad studied to teach school but, on graduation, neither he nor his best friend Wellington Meyers wanted to be teachers.  Dad wanted to become a _pharmacis_t and set off to college in Toronto. Wellington wanted to farm and received a half-section near Flaxcomb Sask -- we visited him in 1951 on a west coast roadtrip with Dad in a 1951 Dodge.

By 1910 Dad had graduated and become a Mason. By 1925 (guess) when these studies were taken Dad had his first store -- he is standing to the right, his brother Mel ... followed Dad to pharmacy college and became a business partner in due course ... extreme left and in the middle ... unknown.

Dad's college diploma hangs over his head in the shot, the same frame hangs over my head as I write ...

Dad was an early adopter of the automobile ... he often said that the improvement in _tires _was the most important factor in its success

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2015)

That is so cool!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2015)

*Cars of my recalled boyhood ... 1945 - 1959.
*

First in memory was a black 1936 Oldsmobile 4-door that Dad bought used during the war when cars/parts/tires/gas were at a premium. Dad needed a reliable car for his company's business as its President and #1 Salesman.

Second and much more vivid is a black '47 Chevy 2-door with torpedo back. We went to Windsor-Detroit for Thanksgiving to visit Dad's relatives. _2-doors _were so Sue and I couldn't fall out. . The following summer a summer-long business trip, en famille, to Atlantic Canada .... east to Sydney

Third and clear in memory is a metallic aqua '49 Chevy torpedo back ... one piece windshield .... we went to New York City for Easter and I ate my first _cheese_burger, saw my first bubble Wurlitzer juke-box booth-consol, and stayed in a _MO_Tel. 

Next the faithful maroon 1951 Dodge ... in its first year Dad took us to Western Canada ... out to Victoria ... then back from Seattle to Toronto in 7-8 days. Mom practiced her driving on long stretches of jack rabbit plastered Wyoming, Montana, Dakota highway and the big P.I.E. Freightliner A-Trains wowed me ... I fell in love ...  The '52 Dodge stayed with us till after Dad's first heart attack. On doctor's orders Dad went shopping for another Dodge with automatic and power steering .... it had to be another Dodge because cars were getting larger and we had a narrow, narrow driveway to back out of .... the '51 fitted ...

... and so did the mid blue '54 Dodge sedan that Dad bought in 1955. Few memories because we moved in 1956 to a house with a private drive .. and Dad bought a two-tone 1956 yellow and gray Ford V8, in which I learned to drive and had many adventures.

Dad passed in March, 1959, and boyhood, I realize now at the late date, boyhood was over for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 4, 2015)

*Honda brilliance .....
*

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dxy4n0UT82o_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for sharing an interesting video, MM.
Yes, Honda was a bike maker when I was a kid.
There were dozens of bike makers like camera industry in my country at the time but most of them disappeared.
Lesson was business is not so easy as people think


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 11, 2015)

Nov. 11 - Overcast with drizzle.

*Lest We Forget
*

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKoJvHcMLfc_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2015)

Canada's new Defense Minister .... 3 tour Afganistan veteran. Good choice IMHO. I believe the 2 CF-18s that overflew yesterday's Remembrance Day service in Ottawa had munitions on the outboard 2 hard points (rockets). I only had a couple of seconds to confirm as they streaked in low .... gray against a gray sky. Can anyone comment on the likelihood of my belief .... do RAF, USN or USAF jets carry visible munitions when on _public _overflights ...???


----------



## Tracker (Nov 14, 2015)

MM,
Found this from CBC. Look at 1:26 shows close-up of CF-18's. They seem to have tanks but no weapons on the outboard hard points.

Remembrance Day ceremonies at National War Memorial honour the fallen - Politics - CBC News


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for the eyes on, Tracker ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2015)

*What we Need ... and what we Got ....*



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjCqkdVrTyU_


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 29, 2015)

*Saturday, November 28 - Sunday Morning: High one, low minus 10*


----------



## gjs238 (Nov 29, 2015)

VonPanzer is smiling!
Happy cat.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 30, 2015)

Beautiful shots, MM!
My internet connection speed does not follow the large size files recently well but I'll try to catch.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2015)

*Valdur's Passage*


Valdur Soomet passed on Friday, November 20, just shy of his 99th BD. It was merciful. Below is Leks' obituary and a couple of snaps:

Valdur Soomet fulfilled many roles throughout his long and productive life. He was equal parts Isa, Vanaisa, and Vana-vanaisa to the respective members of his immediate family, myself included. He was a fisherman, an engineer, a gardener, a chess player and a Bridge player.

Between the years of 1916 and 2015, he watched the world unfold before his very eyes. And despite witnessing nearly a century of change within the span of one lifetime, he never allowed the world to change him. Nevertheless, when faced with the challenge of learning to cook for himself at 80-years of age, he predictably rose to the occasion. Preparing hand-written grocery lists with military precision, he and I would faithfully go grocery shopping every other week, with exact change always in hand. Even today, his grocery lists remain crystal clear in my memory: rye bread (two loaves), extra-large brown eggs (one dozen), pork hocks, and of course, Smarties. When he was no longer able to accompany me on our shopping expeditions, I knew I could always count on his meticulous instructions to guide me down those seemingly endless grocery aisles with confidence.

While it is true that chocolate was his currency of choice, it can equally be said that kindness was his stock-in-trade. He always made sure that no Birthday or Christmas was missed when it came to his two children, three grandchildren, and four great-grandchildren. Indeed, the greatest gift that he has given every member of his exponentially growing family is the gift of a better life in Canada than the one that he had to leave behind in Soviet-occupied Estonia during the Second World War. For this gift, we are thankful beyond words.

The world is a smaller place today than it was a week ago. Valdur’s absence from the physical world leaves an immeasurable void, and the responsibility now falls on each and every one of us to fill the space that he has created for us to keep his memory alive. We will all remember him for what he meant to us: the fisherman, the engineer, the chess player. To the son of a farmer from Virtsu, Estonia, I offer these final words: “Negemist Vanaisa. Aitah.”


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2015)

_Kentucky police show how to hit a deer ...._

Video: Police footage shows how to react when a deer crosses the road - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2015)

*How Canada drains *....... drainage as _art_

Vast, interconnected and stunningly beautiful: A view of Canada's waterways - The Globe and Mail


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2015)

*December 9. High 7, low one. Starting a new burn site ... day trip*


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2015)

*Hey, you two .... Get a ROOM!*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 10, 2015)

Is that you and the Mrs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2015)

HaHa .... good one.


----------



## gjs238 (Dec 10, 2015)

They're upstaging Barack and Michelle


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 10, 2015)

Yikes! That's your new Prime Minister isn't it?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2015)

None other ....


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2015)

Good pictures, MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 16, 2015)

*Violent Lake Erie *.... shallow but _wild_

See an Ontario photographer’s majestic photos of Lake Erie’s ‘amazingly violent displays of beauty’ | National Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## gjs238 (Dec 16, 2015)

michaelmaltby said:


> *Hey, you two .... Get a ROOM!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 18, 2015)

michaelmaltby said:


> *Violent Lake Erie *.... shallow but _wild_
> 
> See an Ontario photographer’s majestic photos of Lake Erie’s ‘amazingly violent displays of beauty’ | National Post



Great shots! Thanks for the link.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 22, 2015)

*December 22, Day trip. Foggy, high 8, overnight low minus 1.*


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes, it's the winter solstice at last!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gjs238 (Dec 22, 2015)

SNOW!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2015)

*Globe Mail photographer, Fred Lum ... year's best*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2015)

That last shot is awesome!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 30, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 3, 2016)

*JANUARY 3. High minus 4, forecast low, minus 24
*

First walk-in of 2016 ... 5 inches of packing snow and lots of trees down across the unboken trail. Freeze up has started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 4, 2016)

Beautiful scenery!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks very cold there, MM.
It's warm in my town as if the spring comes.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2016)

*Finnland celebrates men's junior hockey gold medal win over Russia
*

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8UWHyzHV44_


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2016)

Onnne Huunnnreeddd and Eighty ! (UK members should understand !).


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 7, 2016)

*Snowy Owl over Quebec Expressway*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2016)

What a great shot !


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 8, 2016)

A cute owl!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2016)

*Nature 1, Ontario Gov't Engineers 0
*
.... one lane now open, but the break has stopped cross Canada truck commerce .... huge economic consequence (CDN$100 million p.d.). The "old" road bridge was de-commissioned before the new "better" bridge was fully opened. Minus 30 the night the expansion plate bolts failed.



MORE ON THE FAULTY DESIGN:

The Nipigon River Bridge 'an architectural masterpiece & engineering nightmare' - wawa-news.com


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 12, 2016)

Wires pulled up the bridge to shear the bolts.
Awesome nature power


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 12, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2016)

Oops !


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 16, 2016)

Leks on the big beaver dam, Willy's.

Great walk in and out ... 3 inches of powder on a broken ski doo trail. 2 kilos of suet consumed in 12 days by the "woodies", 2 more hung.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 16, 2016)

Looks like a movie scene, MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 309328
> View attachment 309329
> Leks on the big beaver dam, Willy's.
> 
> Great walk in and out ... 3 inches of powder on a broken ski doo trail. 2 kilos of suet consumed in 12 days by the "woodies", 2 more hung.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2016)

AWESOME!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2016)

*January 23. High minus 5, overnight low, minus 26.*

Three inches of fresh powder on great ski-doo trail. Brought suet but didn't deploy it. River with moose tracks in the frozen slush .... low hanging riverbank browse for them. Willy's neighbor, John, has cleared a skating rink for his 2 girls .... they were there Friday night under a full moon ... with the temperature falling. 

Canada is a land of the _possible_ ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 24, 2016)

So fantastic scene with fresh snow, MM !


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 25, 2016)

Truly magical looking Mike!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> AWESOME!



A friend sent me this .....






I replied:

" ... haha .... but I have faith in the Canadian Market - the banks - and Canadian resourcefulness, all my investments are in Canadian 'pesos' and I believe Canada is worth the 'risk' --- worse is to come --- the US financial institutions are now dealing sub-prime automobile and home improvement (green) loans ... to folks who can't afford them ... heh, didn't I read this chapter already.

_"America was built by men in denim .... and it is being destroyed by men in suits"_​Canada doesn't indulge in quasi-criminal banking practices. 

I didn't buy winter cauliflower when it was $1.99 so I could care less if it currently costs $7.00 .... and I love Ontario cauliflower in late August and September ."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tracker (Feb 3, 2016)

Great VW Mitts!


----------



## Tracker (Feb 3, 2016)

Michael,
Don't know if you saw this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2016)

*












February 2. Mild and raining.*

*The Don Jail ....*

Met my former IT colleague for lunch today .... we visited a former boss who is dying of breast cancer in palliative care at the BridgePoint Health Care centre. My friend is in charge of IT infrastructure for the new facility but administration is housed in Toronto's old Don Jail .... so I got the tour: 

Don Jail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 9, 2016)

*February 7. High minus 5, overnight minus 30 on the way.*
Good visit with Willy and my trail-breaking neighbours down river. Kilos of suet hung. Walking out ... Willy on _skates _... clearing his new rink


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 9, 2016)

I like the old Jail!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 9, 2016)

Beautiful people in the beautiful land, MM.
Good shots


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2016)

*February 19. Low minus 23, high plus 3. * Three inches fresh powder.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 20, 2016)

Looks busy


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 20, 2016)

I tell you what, with the heat and humidity we've been having here I might have to pay you a visit!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2016)

Wildcat said:


> I tell you what, with the heat and humidity we've been having here I might have to pay you a visit!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2016)

*Reversal of Modernity*

My Lebanese friend forwarded these to me


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 24, 2016)

*Independence Day: Estonia*

United Kingdom and Estonia’s achievement of independence


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 24, 2016)

Modernity should be diversity of cultures, not necessarily mere westernization.....
My opinion


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2016)

"....Modernity should be diversity of cultures, not necessarily mere westernization....."

That's a very _modern_ viewpoint, Shin, that deserves to be debated .... over beer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2016)

*February 25. High minus 5, low minus 15.*

Ice-storm aftermath ...... February 24


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 2, 2016)

Beautiful snow scene, MM


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 3, 2016)

Just beautiful.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2016)

Could be fun ...
.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 8, 2016)

Looks like a future vehicle


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2016)

Photos from my friend in Lebanon, yesterday .... north of Tripoli









oli


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh, the snow there. I didn't imagine it.
Nice shots, MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2016)

*March 17. Rain. High five, low zero*












High water


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 18, 2016)

A father finds himself in his son.
A son will find his father in himself in the future.

My father loved Twin Lens Reflex camera, not 35mm SLR at all, and I didn't understand why.
I now think I would buy a TLR if this was 1950 because of its high resolution

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2016)

Wonderful post, Shin, thanks. I too loved SLR cameras and used 2 Pentax Spotmatic bodies with various fixed and zoom lenses. I carried them all over the world and they never failed me ...


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 18, 2016)

I think I have understood why your pictures are always so impressive, MM.
You were a photographer


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2016)

Too kind, Shin. I was a _radio _public affairs producer that got bumped ahead to television and bought an SLR camera to better understand the limitations of film ... film speed, aperture, focal length etc., etc. and discovered I really loved looking through the lens. I was very fortunate in getting to travel to lots of great places .... on other people's $$$$$ ...


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 19, 2016)

My eyes didn't betray me, MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2016)

Maple Syrup Season again .... warm, sunny days ... below zero nights


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Apr 4, 2016)

Ya gotta love a rural setting. Nice pics mate!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2016)

*April 5. High zero, low minus 6.*

Could this be a meteorite ...? Leks found it on the lawn under pine needles. Very heavy, crystalline, igneous.
The river is flood-high due to torrential rain earlier in the week


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice find, MM.
Looks like a lava to my untrained eye...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2016)

A geologist replies:

"...The rock sample is constitutionally similar to volcanic basalt flow of fine xline grain and high hardness, amygdaloidal, vesicular with pockets that were gas filled or occasionally filled with white minute amygdules of feldspar or calcite now mostly eroded. This kind of arrangement would be similar to many meteorites. Therefore my humble opinion is that the rock sample may well be part of an exploded meteorite. Explosion results in many fragments. Would be good to know if more such fragments have been found in Haliburton area ?.."


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 8, 2016)

That will be your family treasure


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2016)

*April 11. Low minus 16, high plus 3. The river gives .....*

... winter hangs on tenaciously

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 12, 2016)

Beautiful place.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2016)

It certainly is, and great pics too.


----------



## rochie (Apr 12, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 28, 2016)

*April 27. Low minus 3, high 10. Daffodils opening*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks nice and sunny, but still only 10 degrees!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2016)

.... spring is riding a donkey ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 7, 2016)

*May 6. Low minus 2, high 22. First drive in .... next weekend, von Panzer will join me.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 7, 2016)

Our high is same 22 but low is around 15 at lowest.
Take care of your health, MM !


----------



## Wildcat (May 7, 2016)

Paradise!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2016)

*May 16. Risk of frost and flurries up north.*

"... _Paradise!_ "  ... Rocket apparently thinks so. He caught some deep kipp and then disappeared Friday night ... his choice. I'm back next Saturday ... we have our Cottage Association annual meeting the May 24 weekend .... as always ... #1 issue is road maintenance.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 16, 2016)

Cute


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2016)

*May 21 - 22 Great weather, bad bugs. Hungry cat but .... remaining at the cabin by choice *

Fertilizer _works_!


----------



## Shinpachi (May 23, 2016)

Beautiful shots, MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2016)

*May 24 - in town*


----------



## Shinpachi (May 25, 2016)

Oh, you have many neighbors


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2016)

Oh yes ... but a large garden by the standards of the neighborhood


----------



## Airframes (May 25, 2016)

Beautiful !
I can almost smell the trees, and the timber of the cabin in the sunshine - what a great place to be.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 25, 2016)

I might be seeing a future Beverly Hills


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 5, 2016)

*June 5. Buggy, humid after badly needed rain. First swim of the season.*

Rocket is back north again on his own after a week in civilization.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 6, 2016)

Rocket looks huge, MM


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 6, 2016)

Just chillin.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 6, 2016)

Yes, he has a good-sized frame but his belly is firm and he's _lean _.... he is the most grounded cat I've ever known ... and that is thanks to good genes and having his cojones.  

I watch him around big-dog Harley and he is very calm and confident. Around raccoons in town he is always outnumbered but handles each situation with confidence but situational awareness. Totally un-neurotic


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 19, 2016)

*



Keeping your head ..... a great story*

N.W.T. woman pits bear against stalking wolf to save her own life


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 20, 2016)

Great story!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 20, 2016)

*June 19. High 31, low 10 .... we need rain.*

Rocket, recently well-fed after 6 nights on his own. Lilacs gloriously in bloom. Planted a Tiger's Eye Sumach that was my Father's Day present ... I love sumach.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 20, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Tracker (Jun 21, 2016)

Love the Lilacs! Down south, ours are gone by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 1, 2016)

*June 30. High 26, low 6.*

From last spring's high water to low and slow. Check out the boat delivery.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 1, 2016)

How fan it would be to float the boat on the water !


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 1, 2016)

Leks and I will launch it and take possession sometime .... when it is not suicide by bugs down in the bush where it is wedged. It will be very useful and makes more sense than the stupid paddle boat that I bought Tiina .... can't paddle upstream due to lack of torque ... last weekend Willy took the paddle boat off to a neighbor's _pond_ where it will have a useful life.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 1, 2016)

I'll be looking forward to more pictures of the boat when you float it, MM


----------



## P.J. Sturges (Jul 2, 2016)

Your place looks like paradise MM! I love your cabin. Other than being on the ocean front, I can't think of anywhere more peaceful than being in the woods. I am currently selling my home of 44 years to move to the city, (not my choice) & will miss the peace & quiet of the woods. I see from your pics, Rocket is thriving in his environment!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words PJS .... I agree, with the caveat that ocean views aren't plagued with _bugs_ for 3 months p.a., but that trade-off is paid for by a forest (bush) full of migratory song birds. With the year around wood-peckers drumming everywhere and the Jays and crows patrolling AND hummingbirds dog-fighting with wasps at the feeder ... it's quite a show


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2016)

*July 4. A day to celebrate the price of Democracy and Freedom.*


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKSUYfzpf9c_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 4, 2016)

I was a little too young to remember him well but missing his good voice.


----------



## Torch (Jul 6, 2016)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMR6d_9GsCQ_

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 11, 2016)

In town again after 13 nights in the bush ...


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 13, 2016)

Big back hoe rescues fawn ..... Geo, you could pull this off I bet 

ttps://huntervids.com/videos/watch-excavator-operator-rescues-deer-stuck-in-sinking-mud-video/


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 13, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> Big back hoe rescues fawn ..... Geo, you could pull this off I bet
> 
> ttps://huntervids.com/videos/watch-excavator-operator-rescues-deer-stuck-in-sinking-mud-video/


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 17, 2016)

*Why Rocket prefers the peaceful country ....*








.... at this time of year. Five new-borns this spring ... smart as monkeys

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 18, 2016)

Oh, good maternity !


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 18, 2016)

yep .... and a warmer winter last year.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 22, 2016)

Rocket remains up north for a back-to-back six-nighter. Very glad to see me @ 08:00 on Wednesday ... positively _affectionate_.  Five cans of food and 24 hours later I departed with no sign of him. He's shedding his winter undercoat ... which I brush out. He's thin but healthy. And we have a heat wave in Ontario.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 23, 2016)

Say Hello to Rocket, MM. 
I frankly want to hug him

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 21, 2016)

*August 20. High 32, overnight low 21.*

We are still in a heat wave but the drought has abated somewhat with welcome rain.

Rocket coping with the heat. Main street Kinmount at noon mid-week. The paddle boat at rest in the lower end of Willy's beaver pond having been gifted to our mutual neighbors Terry and Bonnie.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 22, 2016)

Beautiful pics, MM


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 22, 2016)

Looks like a peaceful little town.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 22, 2016)

Summer week-ends, fair day (parade) and Remembrance Day excepted ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 22, 2016)

Hey Shin, it was cool to see your PM Abei in Rio last night ... 2020 will be great I'm sure


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 22, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> Hey Shin, it was cool to see your PM Abei in Rio last night ... 2020 will be great I'm sure



Thanks MM 

2020 !
It's only 81 years for the 22nd century

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes, it was funny because -

My father in law survived the terrible Battle of the Philippines and passed away 20 years ago.
My son resembles him very much and I sometimes feel that my father in law is still alive with him.
That could have been enough for me but my son has had a daughter in last April and she resembles my son very much like a twin.
I'm now convinced that my father in law is still going to survive to witness the 22nd century !

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2016)

*
Surprise on Main Street today ....
















*


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 9, 2016)

Gorgeous !


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2016)

As I was snapping the vintage Fords an older gentleman (older being a _relative_ term ) passed on the sidewalk and I mused "they don't make 'em like they used to, eh?" to which he replied "I certainly hope not"


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2016)

Older being a _relative_ term ...... I turn 74 tomorrow ..... September 11, 1942

Enjoy some birthday cake 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7OpJAzQJyo_


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice vid, I enjoyed it  and Happy Birthday mate!!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 11, 2016)

I can't celebrate the 9.11 but your birthday, MM

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 24, 2016)

*Rehearsing The Kiss *...... last night at the rehearsal dinner. My son Leks who y'all have met many times is getting married today to his longtime sweetheart, Meagan.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 24, 2016)

Awesome, Congrats!!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 24, 2016)

Congrats, MM !
Future is theirs

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2016)

... Balls Falls near Niagara on the Lake


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 26, 2016)

Beautiful people and place

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank you Shin ... back in 1812 it was the scene of bitter, bitter fighting between US and Canadian Militia troops .... farms were looted and burned as the combat moved back and forth across the border. Today it is our "banana belt" where fruit is grown and home to a very successful, emerging wine industry.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 26, 2016)

I feel God blessing you all beautiful people there, MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 26, 2016)

I never use the word "lucky" .... too_ random_ for my soul .... I feel _blessed_. Morning. Noon. And night.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 26, 2016)

Very cool! Thank you for sharing and congratulations to the new couple.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 27, 2016)

Congrats all around Mike. I'd say the "emerging wine industry" in the Niagara region would be more correctly described as well established, the origins dating back to the early 1800's.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2016)

fair enough


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 2, 2016)

*Autumn week-end. October 1. 20 degrees.*

My neighbor Steve is framing the view of The Falls from his land by the road .... a gothic frame.
Trail in Willy's meadow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 3, 2016)

Steve looks like a great house builder

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 3, 2016)

.... just a fancy "corner" in this case but it's lovely work.

This is the view Steve is framing ...


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 3, 2016)

I envy no earthquake in your country, MM

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 3, 2016)

Very mild quakes ... we had one at 0600 on January 1, 2000. The cabin reverberated with the frequency of the 12 inch twisted steel spikes that pin the whole cabin together. There was a tremor that woke Tiina and me ... we both commented and then a mild follow-up shake that confirmed our experience.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2016)

*



Thanksgiving Sumach* ..... leaves have mostly changed color. Going down to minus 5 tomorrow night. Rocket came home .


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 9, 2016)

We had 2 inches of snow yesterday. Many leaves still on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 9, 2016)

The climate looks similar to that of our Hokkaido - a northern island.
Good place to live

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 9, 2016)

*Ghastly news ....*
2 weeks after Leks' wedding, Meagan's Dad, George, a retired motorcycle policeman on disability in his early 50's died of a likely brain aneurism ... on the back porch where he went to smoke. 14 days ago he was in his element ...... This will put a tremendous load on Leks' strong shoulders.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 9, 2016)

What a sad news, MM 
My condolences to Meagan and her families.

Though this may not comfort anyone, George was not allowed to die until he saw his daughter's goal with her brilliant husband Leks by God. I lost my mother 3 months later my wedding and it was also a week after my brother's wedding. Doctor said it was miracle for her to live longer suffering hypertension.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 9, 2016)

Life's ways never cease to amaze. Thanks for your thoughts, Shin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm glad you are fine, MM - Meagan's another father.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 10, 2016)

Damn sorry to hear that Mike. Pass on my condolences to Meagan and her family...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2016)

Rocket up on his own for a week ... it's forecast to be wet and mild

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tracker (Oct 23, 2016)

Sorry to hear.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2016)

_*October 29. Mild, moody.*_

Father-in-law, George, Memorial Service


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 30, 2016)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 3, 2016)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2016)

*November 6. Sunny days, zero nights*

_*Cool Dudes .... *_
leks and meagan were up north for the day. Rocket was happy to eat a couple of cans of food but he had no inclination to come to town


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 7, 2016)

Say Hello to them, MM

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 8, 2016)

Livin' the dream.. both of them!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2016)

I cant blame them for not wanting to leave.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 8, 2016)

... dog Harley is up there full time.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2016)

*November 9. The morning after *

"... we need to remind each other: People have been betting against the United States for almost 2 1/2 centuries, and no one has collected yet. They’re not going to collect this time, either."


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 9, 2016)

He spoke to his people, not to the world.
Our postwar is over now.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2016)

... was there really _ever_ a 'postwar', Shin, or did we just apply a different lens to the camera .... for a while?


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes, there was and is, in Okinawa.
That is postwar


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 9, 2016)

Just for facts, this is serious for them since 1945.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2016)

Just so ..


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes, 149,425 Okinawans sleep there.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2016)

*Remembrance Day, 2016 Part I*

I have written about my mother's family, the Dinsmores, in previous posts, father Robert and two older brothers, Richard and Arthur, all went overseas in the months following the declaration of war.
The news reached the family-run hotel, Rostrevor, on Lake Rosseau via the Royal Mail steamer that connected Muskoka cottages and resorts to the rail-line to Toronto. The German-chef saw the headlines and caught the steamer out. The family faced the challenge of war ... as British Canadians.
This past year I've read greedily about the coming of WWI to Europe ... and the ghastly casualty figures on all sides .... but what has stuck in my mind is the destruction of an old, graceful lifestyle .... the destruction of wealth ... and values. Make no mistake about it ... the war changed everything and there was no going back .
So the passing of a way of life .... my ancestors' way of life .... has been on my mind this memorial day. The photos tell the story.
Note: Granddad ... the man with the mustache , was a builder, entrepreneur and hotel operator. Mom is the sweet blonde with ringlets ... and a cast of brothers, cousins, her Mom Suzie and gracious guests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2016)

*Remembrance Day, 2016 Part II*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 13, 2016)

Beautiful family pictures, MM.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2016)

*Military Service Part I*

.... I wish I could fill in details  ... but I am struck by the third picture .... troops saying good bye at Sunnyside RR station


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2016)

*Military Service Part II* ... _how_ they came home and _who_ they came home to


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2016)

That is very cool, thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2016)

*November 16. Overcast, plus 5.*

Back in town and winter-ready


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 16, 2016)

One of the masterpiece pictures I have ever seen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2016)

I like that cat.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 18, 2016)

I just caught up on this thread Mike - fantastic family photos! I particularly like the shot of the men sitting on the front steps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 24, 2016)

Memories.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 25, 2016)

*November 25. Mild and overcast*

Preparing my seasonal toasted wasabi-soya






almonds

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 25, 2016)

Looks delicious, MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 29, 2016)

*




November 29. Mild, overcast.*

"CASTRO IS DEAD! .."

When a political fixture like Fidel Castro moves on it's best to keep to the fundamentals in wording your communique ... , Mr Trump hit the right note, Mr Trudeau, following his father's example, got it wrong, IMO. "Controversial leader" is young Trudeau's admission that Castro was a brutal dictator ..... seamlessly papering over the evidence. Controversial doesn't describe the _contrived brutality _of Castro. (The guy was a lawyer, after all, a communist lawyer )

"... It’s hard to single out the worst atrocity committed by the Castro regime. One might surely be the execution of 166 Cubans back in 1966. Before they died, their bodies were drained of blood – an average of seven pints a person. The blood was sold for $50 a pint to Communist Vietnam, in order to support the Viet Cong aggression and gain hard currency for Cuba. After the victims were exsanguinated, their limp bodies were carried off to the firing squad."
[M. Wente, Globe & Mail]

I spent 2+ weeks filming in Cuba, August, 1972. Prior to that I had only been to Mexico which I enjoyed and I _loved_ Cuba ..... the beer and rum were good, the people were lean and polite, they believed in their revolution and the transformation of the society in 13 years was clear, but what was also clear was that it was a closed political system and society ... and capable of any action ... however outrageous ... as long as it was _expedient_.

Veterans of the Africa Wars against the Portuguese and South Africans were never allowed "home" but were deposited on the Isle of Pines because most had AIDS .... some will say that was_ smart _public health policy, but it was cold punishment for men who had fought well in Africa and had bought _credibility _to the expansionist Soviets.

If we can believe the movies ... Hanoi Hilton ... Cuban interrogators in North Vietnam were an especially nasty lot.

So Castro is Dead is welcome news but Mr. Trump will have to respect the fact that Castro transformed Cuba ... but that transformation is hardly to be desired by anyone who loves freedom.


----------



## Tracker (Nov 29, 2016)

MM,
This is not political in any way, just personal observations.
I have spent many winters in Cuba and have found the people to be generous and welcoming. Having got to know many over the years, many especially the university trained, they wanted to get out. Engineers, doctors, hotel employees and street sweepers all make the same wage approx. 20 CUC's (Convertible Cuban Pesos) a month. This was approximately $25-$30 CDN depending on their arbitrary exchange rate. Many supplement this wage with tips, especially in the resorts.
Their air force was quite good as far as I was to led to believe. As is the case with a lot of countries, military spending has degraded the force.
The Current State of the<br> Cuban Armed Forces


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2016)

fair enough .... Canadians do love Cuba.

Great article you linked to. Thanks


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2016)

*December 10, day trip. High 3, low minus 16
















*

Admire my clever use of "coalition government" to prevent melt into the entrance and subsequent ice build up. Worked like a tee last winter .... 

Rocket stays outdoors in the city when I'm not in town .... but I'm an early riser so he isn't out much more than 8 hours at a stretch, he has shelter under our front porch and he's well fed and dressed ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 11, 2016)

Everybody looks fine there, MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2016)

we'all doin fine, Shin.  

1.5 kilos (aprox) of suet last 2 weeks before it's turned into lace,
I won't get up as often this winter with Leks a married man now, and a nurseries _manager_.
So I need to know what the take up of food ( niger seed, black sun flower oil seed, and beef suet) is ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 16, 2016)

*07:36 December 16 .... minus 6. *



Minus 35 up north at the cabin

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm always sad when the summer solstice is over but the winter solstice as the warm spring coming closer.
Beautiful shot, MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 16, 2016)

_Summer _starts in 5 days .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2016)

Man I am so jealous!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 23, 2016)

*December 23. Low zero, high plus three.*

A foot of snow ..... first walk-in. Thank you for the trail, Willy


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 24, 2016)

The natural refrigerator

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 25, 2016)

_*December 24. Christmas Eve .... rain, mild.*_

Estonian traditions .... my smoked salmon and blood pudding hors d'oeuvres.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 25, 2016)

You are enjoying the supreme luxury, MM

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 2, 2017)

_*January 2. Low minus 6, high plus 5*_. Freezing rain on the way.

Brutal walk in ... we have, as of today, as much snow as was received all last winter. Two feet with drifts on the north side deck much higher.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 2, 2017)

We've had lots of snow here in Calgary as well. Went for a 1.5 hour walk with some buddies today in a brisk -22C,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 14, 2017)

*January 13. High minus 10, low minus 26.*

Pleasant walk in. About a meter of snow that absorbed 36 hours of warm rain so when the temperature dropped it turned to styrofoam. The trail is firm but to step off (out-house or feeders) very treacherous. Sink almost to the knee and absolutely no give in foot hole ... it would be an exhausting snow shoe ... off trail.

The snow captures every detail of the contours without any drifting so it's as if it had been iced with vanilla icing ... note California Mercury (cup cake) . River from dock shows the amount of rain that fell.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 14, 2017)

Beautiful place and pictures, MM

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 16, 2017)

Awesome!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice pictures Mike. On the other end of the scale, we are sweltering through a heat wave here.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Jan 17, 2017)

Salmon looks great, that a version of kiszka


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 17, 2017)

"... kiszka"

Not familiar with that. This is cold smoked farmed BC salmon prepared by a Latvian. Served on thin Finnish rye crisp dressed with cream cheese and topped with dill.





What's kiszka?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... kiszka"
> 
> Not familiar with that. This is cold smoked farmed BC salmon prepared by a Latvian. Served on thin Finnish rye crisp dressed with cream cheese and topped with dill.
> View attachment 363078
> ...



Turns out it



the Estonian equivalent of kiska ..... late autumn use of blood from animals slaughtered to avoid the cost of over-wintering stock. Blood and cooked barley with light seasoning ... like alspice.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2017)

That does look tasty!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2017)

... with cranberry jelly.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2017)

*February 9. High minus 6, overnight low minus 24.*

... spectacular "clear coat" landscape after 16 hours of freezing rain ... treacherous .... walking on a half-inch pane of glass ... and breaking through. Harley scampering ...















out


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 10, 2017)

Beautiful scenes, MM

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2017)

_*February 13, 17 degrees ... the big thaw*_


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 24, 2017)

The spring seems coming closer there, MM.
Nice shots

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2017)

That just looks like the perfect escape.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2017)

*March 9. High minus 2, low minus 10. Terrific winds.*

The river is open in town but not at the cabin upstream. Wind sock at float plane marina, Head Lake


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 10, 2017)

Beautiful pics.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 10, 2017)

I started to shiver just looking at those! Great shots!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 10, 2017)

Awesome!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2017)

Easy walk in ... still lots of snow


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 24, 2017)

Beautiful, MM


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## soulezoo (Mar 30, 2017)

And mid 70's F. here!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2017)

April 5. Plus 12.
Great walk in. River open. Big tree down


----------



## soulezoo (Apr 7, 2017)

Beautiful scenery. Wish I could help you with that tree... I need the firewood. Unfortunately, I hurt my back bucking 2 cords last weekend!!

Is that a small bird or a large mosquito I see there?.... (Just kidding)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 7, 2017)

Looks a fantastic place to live, MM

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2017)

*













April 25. High 12, low 7, raining*

Drove in to Willy's and walked .... rode out there and locked up. The regular road is in superb shape, ready for the highway gate to be unlocked. Had a great, long ride over the territory with the rain in my face... felt like `the old days.


----------



## soulezoo (Apr 26, 2017)

Nice spring thaw! Have the mosquitoes started up yet?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2017)

.... no .... we're in grace,  2 - 3 weeks


----------



## soulezoo (Apr 26, 2017)

You could probably do a thread. Ontario mosquitoes vs Yukon mosquitoes... which is deadlier? Discuss!! LOL
That would be so this site!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 26, 2017)

Some interesting stuff here:
_https://legionmagazine.com/en//_


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2017)

bad link


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2017)

mosquitos vs black flies seems more in character ...


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 27, 2017)

No snows

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Apr 27, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> mosquitos vs black flies seems more in character ...



Perhaps some of our down under friends could discuss, but I'd take your black flies over the flies in the outback. I'll tell you, from the Northern Territories to Alice Springs and even west out to Perth, the flies are so thick one has to wear a face cover to keep from breathing one in or having one fly into your eyeball.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Apr 27, 2017)

soulezoo said:


> Perhaps some of our down under friends could discuss, but I'd take your black flies over the flies in the outback. I'll tell you, from the Northern Territories to Alice Springs and even west out to Perth, the flies are so thick one has to wear a face cover to keep from breathing one in or having one fly into your eyeball.


Aren't all animals native to Australia venomous, poisonous, or toxic?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2017)

"...Aren't all animals native to Australia venomous, poisonous, or toxic?"

Or middle-weight boxers ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 27, 2017)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8TQTuMqM9g_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2017)

*May 21 ... first overnight*

Rocket happily back on his turf. Black flies and mosquitos are vicious.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 23, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Shinpachi (May 24, 2017)

Cute


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2017)

When the Polish cavalry rescued a besieged Vienna ..... history cycles


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75zmIj_4LFQ


Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia_


----------



## Shinpachi (May 29, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 29, 2017)

Yup!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2017)

_*June 3. High 21, low 6. Mosquitoes.













*_


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 4, 2017)

Good season has come

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 6, 2017)

Nice, MM

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 20, 2017)

J_*une 20. Low 16, high 23, showers, Rocket up for his 9th night straight*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 20, 2017)

Beautiful pictures, MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 25, 2017)

_*June 25. City ..... pretty sweeeet .....*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 27, 2017)

Cute pics


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 1, 2017)

_*July 1 .... we're 150 years old today *_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hW0Bk0_E7uU&list=RDhW0Bk0_E7uU_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 1, 2017)

Happy Birthday to us Canadians.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 2, 2017)

Congrats

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2017)

_*July 4. Happy Birthday
*_
.. stay strong_*.*_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-jaEsLJQRM_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 4, 2017)

Congrats too

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 4, 2017)

To our American friends...Happy 4th.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 7, 2017)

_*July 5. High 22, low 9.*_

Rocket elected to remain in town.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 8, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> _*July 4. Happy Birthday
> *_
> .. stay strong_*.*_
> 
> ...



God Bless the USA!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 8, 2017)

A nice pic, MM 
This summer is said hotter again.
Take care of your health too.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2017)

*July 19, high 22, low i6.*

Listening to a symphony of cicadas. Installed a new pure sine wave inverter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 21, 2017)

Civilization behind the great nature.
Superb, MM

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2017)

*September 11. Low 1, high 22.*

Leks' handiwork .... phantom hydrangeas

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2017)

Man, that is just so cool!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 11, 2017)

A cool picture again.
Happy Birthday, MM !
Let me wish you good health and many more


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 13, 2017)

Hey Shin, thanks. I missed you .... was worried.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 13, 2017)

I thought this forum had been closed at last but attempted log-in once more to say Happy Birthday

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 13, 2017)

there were several tense days when the forum was dark but then Horse appeared and things got working again.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 13, 2017)

*September 11 - 13. Low 7, high 22*.
Had 2 great days and nights with Rocket ..... Leks and his mother-in-law were up earlier for the day and did an amazing amount of clearing and burning. I bleached the north side deck to remove the slippery moss that always forms there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2017)

_*The birthplace of life on earth .....*_

... a great story

Researchers find evidence of oldest life on Earth among rocks in subarctic Quebec, Labrador

I'm blessed and fortunate that I got to fly over much of









this ... it is _old_ .... and not hard to imagine the description in the attached.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 28, 2017)

NICE!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2017)

_*October 20. Low 2, high 22. *_
Perfect 'Indian Summer' weather. Got lots done and Rocket came back to TO with me after 3 consecutive weeks at the cabin ... he simply surrendered  and I put him in the Dodge.
On October 21, 1981 the cabin kit was delivered to the foundation site ... there was a skin of ice on standing water that morning ... and I was to begin the journey that changed my life  I was married up there. My son Leks came up in July, 1987, for a month, when he was a week old.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 22, 2017)

Time flies but nice pics and story, MM

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 4, 2017)

_*Nov 3. High 9, low minus 3.












*_
Cozy and clean. Rocket elected to remain up north after a week in town ..... with supper served 3 times a day

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 6, 2017)

Looks good space for all seasons MM

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2017)

_*November 20. Low minus 12, high minus 3. 3 inches of power*_
Day trip.















Rocket back in town. Drive in long way and then to Willy's ... Head Lake freeze up in progress

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 21, 2017)

Beautiful snows 
Thanks for sharing, MM !

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2017)

_*November 30. Why I Don't BELIEVE .....
*_
... in Global Warming. I KNOW it to be real ... like gravity.

We humans have the lifespan of grass, of mayflies, compared to the time spans that govern earth.
_*









*_


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 1, 2017)

Fantastic research, MM.
Very educational


----------



## pbehn (Dec 1, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> _*November 30. Why I Don't BELIEVE .....
> *_
> ... in Global Warming. I KNOW it to be real ... like gravity.
> 
> ...


North Yorkshire in England at one time was completely covered in ice which formed the vale of York it is however also it is the most northerly point on the globe where Hippopotamus bones have been found, dated by calcite deposits to 121,000 years ago.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2017)

_*December 2. 7 degrees*_


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2017)

_*December 12, winter arrives*_






went north ... first walk-in

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 15, 2017)

No snows in my town but cold enough I want to stay in my room
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 15, 2017)

Earlier this year my family and moved from the snowy Midwest to the hot coastal region of Louisiana. We actually had a lil snow last week. Just a dusting for the most part, but that is enough for the people down here to panic and everything to come to a grinding halt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 16, 2017)

... lots of good eatin' down in Huey P. Long country. FDR once proclaimed that Douglas MacArthur was the _2nd _most dangerous man in America .... after Governor Long. If you ever get a chance visit the Tabasco establishment in LA ... they store the sauce for aging in an underground hollowed out salt dome ... like US oil reserve.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2017)

The food is the only decent thing about Louisiana...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2017)

_*December 2. Over night low minus 33, day time, with wind chill, minus 22.*_
Only got one photo before camera shut down.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 29, 2017)

Excellent


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2017)

A few weeks back we had a blizzard that dumped almost 0.6 cm of snow. We understand what you guys have to deal with!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2017)

.... just got the main water line flowing after 24 hours of 'no flush' ... Wagner high-output heat gun suspended close to the killer 90 degree turn right _at ground leve_l ... inside a framed, dry-walled, cavity. I have the pipe wrapped with heated wire and just leave it on year 'round .... but ... nights below minus 15 with wind kills that right angle. When the weather is moving in that direction the only answer is to leave a tap open at a steady drip. Doing that is only a 'kluge' and I need to think up a 'fix' ..... that doesn't cost a mint $$$ and doesn't rip my office apart.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2017)

Seems a tad cold in your neck of the woods - makes me happy we only have an average of around -2 to -5 degrees !!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2017)

... at those temps the snow you receive must be 'heavy' generally, no?


----------



## swampyankee (Dec 29, 2017)

Today's cold and dry; not much chance of snow. Once I get my good socks on and put on the dog's coat, we'll go for a little walk. My main problem in this weather is that my car is a piece of crap and the local train service (Shoreline East) got its cars and locomotives from somebody who was drummed out of used car sales and real estate development for unethical behavior, so the trains don't run on time. Or, frequently, at all. Since my alternative involves driving on one of the most over-used highways in the US, I'm not looking forward to Tuesday.....I may have to actually drive to work instead of taking the train. :horror:

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2017)

It seems that these days in the UK, 'heavy snow' equates to around 2 inches !
Roads, rail and airports come to a grinding halt because of it - but then, there's a whole generation that haven't experienced 'proper' snow, and don't know how to drive in it, or cope with it in general.
I was brought up in the north east of England, where the winter winds and snow came from Siberia, and snow fall average was around 6 inches, with 'heavy' snow measured in feet. I now live on the west side of the Pennines, around 1,000 feet above sea level, and when I first moved to my current location, around 25 years ago, snow fall was quite heavy, with around a minimum 4 to 8 inches in the town, and a couple of feet or more just 'up the hill'.
But now, we get 'wet snow', and very little, although it tends to freeze, and stay frozen, for days or weeks, which can be a bit of a bind.


----------



## pbehn (Dec 29, 2017)

I bought my daughter a beautiful wooden sledge in East Germany in 1995 ( she was five) by the time she actually saw real snow on the ground she was well into her teens and sledges were "uncool".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2017)

".. we get 'wet snow', and very little"

Wet snow is what I call "heavy" or "packing snow" ... it is most treacherous and slippery. The dry powder that falls at minus 15 is light as air and lovely to drive in. With snow tires its lovely stuff and ground clearance becomes the deciding issue as you can't risk plowing snow.
Does the prevailing wind/weather in your region blow in from the west?


----------



## pbehn (Dec 29, 2017)

Airframes said:


> It seems that these days in the UK, 'heavy snow' equates to around 2 inches !
> Roads, rail and airports come to a grinding halt because of it - but then, there's a whole generation that haven't experienced 'proper' snow, and don't know how to drive in it, or cope with it in general.
> I was brought up in the north east of England, where the winter winds and snow came from Siberia, and snow fall average was around 6 inches, with 'heavy' snow measured in feet. I now live on the west side of the Pennines, around 1,000 feet above sea level, and when I first moved to my current location, around 25 years ago, snow fall was quite heavy, with around a minimum 4 to 8 inches in the town, and a couple of feet or more just 'up the hill'.
> But now, we get 'wet snow', and very little, although it tends to freeze, and stay frozen, for days or weeks, which can be a bit of a bind.


There was a guy on TV from the met. office explained the problem. He said the UK is unusual in that it frequently snows at around 0C which means it has frequently been raining before or the snow turns to water immediately washing away any salt. This combined with sudden drops in temperature from plus to minus at sunset means it is difficult to prevent a sudden freeze.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2017)

Understood ... snow fall and snow characteristics that we here in "Island Southern Ontario" depend on what state of freeze up the Great Lakes are at ... when still open water prevailing western winds rip across and pick up vast amounts of moisture. A slight shift north or south will result in Buffalo NY getting hammered or, as last week, Erie Penn. receiving 36 inches of snow, or Toronto getting hit or spared.
At the cabin the snow comes from Georgian Bay to the west .. with Halliburton Highlands to the immediate north the closest towns at a higher elevation get 24 inches while I receive 8.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2017)

Yes, in my area the prevailing winds are from the west, and the west coast is around 40 miles as the crow flies, with the flat, Cheshire plain between the coast and my town. Generally speaking, in winter, what New York gets, we get the tail end of around a week later, but it's now about four years since we had a decent snowfall, which was around 4 to 6 inches within an hour or two, and maybe 12 inches on the hills, and had gone within a couple of days.


----------



## pbehn (Dec 29, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Understood ... snow fall and snow characteristics that we here in "Island Southern Ontario" depend on what state of freeze up the Great Lakes are at ... when still open water prevailing western winds rip across and pick up vast amounts of moisture. A slight shift north or south will result in Buffalo NY getting hammered or, as last week, Erie Penn. receiving 26 inches of snow, or Toronto getting hit or spared.
> At the cabin the snow comes from Georgian Bay to the west .. with Halliburton Highlands to the immediate north the closest towns at a higher elevation get 24 inches while I receive 8.


Being an island on the edge of a continent the weather is usually created here. The gulf stream brings warm moist air across the Atlantic which meets cold air in winter from the Arctic or East Europe. It is where these fronts meet combined with the height of the ground that decides the weather. Height doesn't have to be high though, a few hundred meters is high enough to get a lot of snow while near the coast they get none. A few years ago some people were trapped in a bar for 9 days when a sudden snow fall trapped them in a bar on the moors. Until the snow stops and the wind stops the snow will continue to drift and cover where a plough has been, plus the moors are so flat you cannot tell where the road is.
UK snow: 7 trapped in Lion Inn pub in Yorkshire for last NINE days | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2017)

Buffalo gets hammered off Lake Erie

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2017)

Trapped in a pub - oh dear, how sad !!

A couple of moorland roads in the north east used to have tall poles lining the edges, to mark the road when the snow was deep, so that rescue or snow plough vehicles could find the road.
The pics below show the notorious 'Cat and Fiddle' road, just a couple of miles from where I live, with the building in the center, on the ridge, being the Cat and Fiddle Inn, from where the road takes its name, and reputedly the highest inn in England. The telephoto shot shows the pub itself. As with the roads mentioned above, this road used to be lined with 'snow poles' too, but they apparently vanished some years back. At each end of this road, which runs between Macclesfield and Buxton, across the moors, there are sign posts detailing the number of fatalities in the current year, and the snow conditions in winter, with additional warnings when the road is closed due to snow.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2017)

beautiful ..... talk about "Bleak House".


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2018)

2018 begins: Happy New Year


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al7ONqrdscY_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 8, 2018)

_*January 8. Snow in the Sahara.*_




The wild flowers will be thick come Spring

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 9, 2018)

Curious about the green Sahara.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2018)

It snowed in the Sahara and the photos are beautiful - CNN

It will look like this Saudi dessert after rain

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jan 9, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> Curious about the green Sahara.


Driving across the Saudi desert which is all of Saudi Arabia many places have a light green "tinge" on the surface. My work place had Bedouin passing with goats and sheep, they have to move every day because there is so little to eat, but there is something. Given a small amount of rain it goes "berserk" for a few weeks.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 13, 2018)

_*January 13 ... day trip*_
... from +12 degrees with day long heavy rain to -17 with high wind ... all in about 12 hours.

17 inches of snow shrank to 8 inches of styrofoam.

The river is solid ... the beaver pond overflowed the trail and froze ... as always when there is a thaw and rain the moose are out browsing on low hanging wet vegetation. Moose tracks. The trail was superb to walk .... solid and ski-do broken.
The finches are back and feeding on Niger Seed ... good news, they will nest and the woods will be musical come spring

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 14, 2018)

What elegant scenes with the snows they are, MM

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2018)

_*January 26 ... Friday day-trip*_
Drive in to Willy's, easy walk, temp O, 3 on the south side, large pine branches down casualties of high wind and freezing rain, moose tracks capture browse on apple and lilac, the ice has lifted but the fox still uses the inshore ice alongside the riverbank, the conditions remind me of the 1992-93 winter ... deep cold cycles very little snow, like Styrofoam, and _no_ fresh snow till March K-car wagon days  ... all the rain has really pushed up the big beaver pond and it has over-spilled into the small pond which in turn has created a thick skating rink for most of Willy's front yard.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2018)

"... all the rain has really pushed up the big beaver pond and it has over-spilled into the small pond which in turn has created a thick skating rink for most of Willy's front yard."

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2018)

*February 4 * *This is what matters ... the SUN*
Records of the sun's behavior by humankind are over 4,000 years old ... not surprising .. the sun was GOD ... and in a very real sense the sun is still _the_ deity for life on this planet.
The Death of Sunspot Cycle 24, Huge Snow and Record Cold

Young Leks, Mont Blanc

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 4, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> _*January 8. Snow in the Sahara.*_
> View attachment 478546
> 
> The wild flowers will be thick come Spring



i remember when i was 3-4 years old, my great grand mother told me an story about "Wolves, Desert and Snow"
In short, they would only marry when there is snow in the desert! (directly translated from Assyrian, sorry!)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 4, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 477444
> 
> Buffalo gets hammered off Lake Erie



Where is my SKI Sticks?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2018)

... age-old stories involving people and animal spirits are wonderful to me ... they speak to an ancient part of our past .. as human animals.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 4, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... old stories involving people and animals are wonderful to me ... they speak to an ancient part of our past .. as human animals.


I had a notebook with her handwritten, including old stories!!!
She never Spoke or Wrote in Persian or even Armenian!
she was one of "1915 massacre" survived people! ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Feb 16, 2018)

MM you can keep that snow as soon as the Holidays are over you can start spring and summer for me for tha last two weeks it's been 55-70' during the day

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2018)

*March 26. Low minus 12, high a glorious 8.*
A Brilliant Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 27, 2018)

You look young, MM.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2018)

Thank you, Shin, but I am a realist. Look at my _hands_ ... arthritic ... terrible circulation, no true feeling. But .. life can keep you young, if you _accept _it.
Saw deer twice yesterday ... the second time a pair raced just ahead of the ATV on the packed trail for about 20 yards.
Bought the yearly maple syrup supply from my harvester-dealer.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 27, 2018)

Man I have not seen a tricycle ATV in forever.

Just gorgeous scenery.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Mar 27, 2018)

I see grass MM things must be warming up

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2018)

Great pics, and I love the trike.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2018)

_*May 3. Overcast 23 degrees*_.
Rocket is looking forward to out trips ... had a rough spring mating season but he's healed (polysporin) and loving the break in the unusually cold Mar-April.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 3, 2018)

Superb pics being filled with love, MM.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2018)

_*May 25. High 23. Bugs fierce.*_
First overnight .... Rocket missed the train in town so he didn't get up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 28, 2018)

Looks perfect life.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2018)

_*June 21. Low 4 degrees, high 22. Mosquitoes are still murderous.*_
On my drive up and back I pass a total of 6 Osprey nests ... I have never seen all of them occupied ... but this year that is what I am seeing. The sport fisherman won't be happy
Footage is from the west coast:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA3LtXnNIto_


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2018)

_*August 2. High 22, low 14. Torrential thunderstorm swept through over night.*_
It has been a hot dry summer but we have received 'just enough' rain - on a just-in-time delivery basis 
Rocket came up with me and came home again. Watched a very red deer - female two-year old - browse at the bottom of the drive.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 5, 2018)

Nice pics, MM

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 16, 2018)

_*August 15. Low 16, high 30. Chamonix FR meets RiverBend*_



















I enjoyed the companionship of my niece Emily's 11 year-old son, Maiko. He is very competent and has been to RiverBend several times before but never in summer .... but after a 15 hour day I was wiped and feeling it in the muscles this morning


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 16, 2018)

Wow Maiko is a man now 
Thanks for sharing, MM. You have beautiful family

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 27, 2018)

_*August 23. High 27, low 6.*_* "The Livin' is Easy ....."
...


















no bugs*


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 27, 2018)

Seems the best season coming.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 27, 2018)

yep ...._ building_ season when I was younger, 1981

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 12, 2018)

_*September 12. High 22, low 14. We've seen the nip of frost.
Changes ....*_
A 33 acre slice of land that borders us downstream is on the market for $900,000 (pink block). No threat because most of the river frontage is flood plain ... and will be black fly and mosquito heaven from May till mid August. Only _one_ point on the river will qualify as a building site .... downstream from the meander at the western edge of our 2 acres. Note the point where there is a commanding view upstream and downstream .... For Sale sign on the road marks the downstream property line. Our gate marks the upstream line.










For reference: photo of our 2 acres

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 17, 2018)

*September 17. Classic mid-September sunshine, warmth and ripening fruit .. John Keats wrote a poem about this *
Ode to Autumn
Season of mists and mellow fruitfulness,
Close bosom-friend of the maturing sun;
Conspiring with him how to load and bless
With fruit the vines that round the thatch-eves run;
To bend with apples the moss'd cottage-trees,
And fill all fruit with ripeness to the core;
To swell the gourd, and plump the hazel shells
With a sweet kernel; to set budding more,
And still more, later flowers for the bees,
Until they think warm days will never cease,
For Summer has o'er-brimm'd their clammy cells.

*Science I can believe in:*
Mummified remains, more than 50,000 years old, unveiled in Yukon
... and a useful baseline
https://www.enr.gov.nt.ca/sites/enr/files/wildlife_manuscript_report_251.pdf

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 17, 2018)

Cool.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 17, 2018)

I agree!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 17, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Thank you, Shin, but I am a realist. Look at my _hands_ ... arthritic ... terrible circulation, no true feeling. But .. life can keep you young, if you _accept _it.
> Saw deer twice yesterday ... the second time a pair raced just ahead of the ATV on the packed trail for about 20 yards.
> Bought the yearly maple syrup supply from my harvester-dealer.


Read your post and thought of something that might help with the circulation. Grape seed extract. No really. I was sceptical when I tried it to say the least but diet and exercise hadn't helped and didn't want a lifetime of drug dependance so I gave it a try. Blood pressure went down like 20 points in a 6 months and related circulation problems went away. Its cheap and worth a try. I hope this helps.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2018)

_*September 28. *_
... kitchen window in autumn

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 28, 2018)

Picturesque, MM

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2018)

_*November 10. Day Trip. Dramatic weather*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Nov 12, 2018)

Already happening ! suppose to get 38' @30`N abit cool for us at this time of year usually see that in December.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 13, 2018)

You look busy.
Take care MM.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 13, 2018)

Temps are dropping in the evening here in Northern California and is very traditional Fall weather, but we sure could use some rain - or snow - anything to stop the fires across the valley.
What a horrible year we've had so far

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 13, 2018)

I like the orchids!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Nov 13, 2018)

Jumpin' Jehosaphat, how did you get all that white sand spread around your yard and on the railing and back deck? That is sand right? The alternative is too terrible to contemplate, I mean, last night we had a bitter cold snap where the mercury plunged to 76F...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2019)

_*January 22, a new year started .. it's been very cold ... minus 33 at the cabin last night ....*_
.... I wasn't there. Have been making bi-weekly quick trips to deliver suet but no photos lept out and caught my eye. Willy and I keep in touch by phone and he just sent me photos of his latest craftsmanship ... I've suggested he tackle a Kubelwagen and a Schwiminwagen

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jan 22, 2019)

Minus WHAT?!? UGH!

Although I can relate, last night it dropped to a bitter 58 F...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2019)

*March 1. Low minus 28. high minus 3*

Snow is knee-deep without snowshoes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2019)

*March 29. 6 degrees*

Thursday night was the first without a below 0 temperature. 5" of ice on the basement floor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2019)

*April 13. High 15, low 0.*
Ice out in the river. The Ospreys have returned although the lakes are still half frozen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2019)

*April 27. Snow overnight after 24 hours of intensive rain*

The disastrous news is that the railbed-road has washed out just above the Falls ... pictures will follow in due course. Wanted to motor down today but Big Red wouldn't co-operate. Water draining nicely from the basement

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Apr 27, 2019)

Mike hasn't MN figured out yet it's spring time the wife and I put about 6hrs in the front lawn yesterday(6+6=12hrs) getting ready for summer 78' with 55' in the morning.I have peaches,oranges,blueberries and blackberries all making fruit right now.The blackberries will be edible in a month,peaches/oranges about September and I am eating blueberries every morning off the bush.I have a plum tree that put out the best plums I have ever eaten last year none this year unbeknownst to me a high nitrogen fertilizer which I used will make the tree grow leaves not fruit!!You need to find a big breasted woman and have her show her goods to the sky and make God smile and the Sun melts all that snow

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 28, 2019)

*Willy's pictures of the washout*
This will be expensive to fix ... and I doubt it can be done before the Annual General Meeting .. the road is still soft with the frost coming out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2019)

*May 10 Low 1 High 13 ...... Takin' Care Of Business*


----------



## javlin (May 11, 2019)

MM looks like some GW moving in kinda nice don't you think


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2019)

time to adapt ... can't mitigate the sun.
Our adaptation may have to be to raise the road - 12 - 18 inches - in the region where the water flows onto the road .... costly with gravel or straight pit aggregate fill ... but could we raise it using trees, AKA, corduroy road ..? Topping with fill of course. My grandfather walked such roads in the spring, prior to 1914, to reach his hotel Rostrevor, on Lake Rosseau. And both the Germans and the Soviets mastered such roads for their T-34s and Tigers.
Our cottage association members aren't driving Tigers ....


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 22, 2019)

_*May 19 weekend ..... sunny with brief tropical rain storms.*_
The Cottage Association voted unanimously to raise road dues to $225.00 from $125.00 to repair the washout and mitigate the overflow in the future.
Meanwhile back in Toronto, son Leks was on TV:

Growing an edible garden

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 26, 2019)

*May 24. Summer Hot, black flies, trilliums in bloom and progress on the washout.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 26, 2019)

Life is not easy.
Please take care, MM.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2019)

*May 31 .... mosquitoes are vicious ... planted the flower boxes .... great load of limestone *

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 1, 2019)

Impressive pics, MM.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 8, 2019)

Rocket chose to stay up so he's back in his summer routine

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 9, 2019)

Quick and good job


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 16, 2019)

*June 15. Rainy and tormentingly buggy ..*

Whatever is happening with the climate and CO2 levels ... the slow growing Hemlock on the bank seems to love it. No grass cut ... I'm in for buying a replacement mower. Hummingbirds .. hummingbirds ... hummingbirds.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 22, 2019)

*June 21 - 22 Mission accomplished ...*

Mosquitoes from Hell ... Rocket came to town with me after an eleven-nighter ... Leks and his mother-in-law are up tomorrow to put the dock in.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 23, 2019)

Looks good exercise for the health.....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2019)

.... 10 minutes at a time is all I have endurance for ... I had help from Willy's riding mower ....

Dock in the water sent by Leks this AM. Once I can have easy dips the job gets easier ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2019)

*June 30 ..... tomorrow is Canada Day*

"...hewers of wood and drawers of water ..."

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 17, 2019)

*In case anyone asks you who a Canadian is . . .*_ 




You probably missed it in the local news, but there was a report that someone in Pakistan had advertised in a newspaper an offer of a reward to anyone who killed a Canadian – any Canadian. _

_An Australian dentist wrote the following editorial to help define what a Canadian is, so they would know one when they found one. _

_"A Canadian can be English, or French, or Italian, Irish, German, Spanish, Polish, Russian or Greek. A Canadian can be Mexican, African, Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Australian, Iranian, Asian, Arab, Pakistani or Afghan. 
A Canadian may also be a Cree, Métis, Mohawk, Blackfoot, Sioux, or one of the many other tribes known as native Canadians. A Canadian’s religious beliefs range from Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Muslim, Hindu or none. In fact, there are more Muslims in Canada than in Afghanistan . The key difference is that in Canada they are free to worship as each of them chooses. Whether they have a religion or no religion, each Canadian ultimately answers only to God, not to the government, or to armed thugs claiming to speak for the government and for God. _

_A Canadian lives in one of the most prosperous lands in the history of the world. The root of that prosperity can be found in the Charter of Rights and Freedoms which recognize the right of each person to the pursuit of happiness. _

_A Canadian is generous and Canadians have helped out just about every other nation in the world in their time of need, never asking a thing in return. Canadians welcome the best of everything, the best products, the best books, the best music, the best food, the best services and the best minds. _

_But they also welcome the least – the oppressed, the outcast and the rejected. _

_These are the people who built Canada . You can try to kill a Canadian if you must as other blood-thirsty tyrants in the world have tried but in doing so you could just be killing a relative or a neighbour. This is because Canadians are not a particular people from a particular place. They are the embodiment of the human spirit of freedom. Everyone who holds to that spirit, everywhere, can be a Canadian."_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Jul 17, 2019)

That's some beautiful country where you live.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 20, 2019)

*July 19 ... Scatterlings of Africa*

Music legend Johnny Clegg passed this week. What a life ... captured and popularized the energy of Africa like no other white man, IMO.



What you see in the cabin at Riverbend was dreamed by me in Madagascar, in 1981. Consequently, I have very deep, mixed feelings about that part of the world and what it represents

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 20, 2019)

... after three weeks north

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 12, 2019)

*September 12*

..... great time of year

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 13, 2019)

A super typhoon hit the metropolitan area of Tokyo on last Sunday for the first time. Almost a hundred power poles and a couple of towers have been destroyed in the outskirt area like Chiba Prefecture widely. Hot days continue but over 200k houses are still unable to use air conditioners, water supply, refrigerators, ovens, telephones, pc, tv because all depend on the electricity. Cashless payment is helpless too. I have understood well the importance of the solar panel and independent water source like your home.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 13, 2019)

I heard about the typhoon on NHK .... we don't have solar or independent water supply in the city, but at the cabin it has been a game changer. Japan has experienced some heavy weather recently.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 13, 2019)

Japanese houses were originally designed so that they could be easily rebuilt. People relied on wells for the water as my family did when I was a boy. No tv but family chat. Such a life looks no bad even today.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 23, 2019)

*September 23 .... *

Heading into winter # 14

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2019)

*October 21 - on this day ....*

... in 1981, the cabin kit was delieved. Four weekends later. it was up.


...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> *October 21 - on this day ....*
> 
> ... in 1981, the cabin kit was delieved. Four weekends later. itb was up.
> 
> ...


Now that is a Matchbox kit if i ever saw one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2019)

_*October 27 ..... Flirting with annihilation*_

Maiko, my nice Emily's only son, in Chamonix. And at the cabin.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 28, 2019)

Kids are hope for the future.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2019)

_*November 1, winter is upon us ...*_
and I believe it will be a tough one

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Nov 3, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> I post the following for all the doubters and double-talkers who dismiss the importance of The Commonwealth - or at least my section of it ... :
> 
> Tom Brokaw explains Canada to Americans. [VIDEO]


Looks like I'm 
, oh, about 7 years late on this thread but just wanted to say I love Canada. Only been there 4 times but it was always great!
Beautiful, great trout fishing, and nice people. That pretty much runs the table in my book. 
Just wish it wasn't so far from southern California.
Would visit more often.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 8, 2019)

November 7. 650 lbs of sand.
... I'm hoping _this_ will prevent the snow melt flooding in the basement.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 9, 2019)

Good preparation, MM

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2019)

... lets see if it works.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2019)

Sandbag Wall Calc

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2019)

*November 11. Remembrance Day. First heavy snow.....*

“It is the Soldier, not the minister who has given us freedom of religion.
It is the Soldier, not the reporter who has given us freedom of the press.
It is the Soldier, not the poet who has given us freedom of speech.
It is the Soldier, not the campus organizer who has given us freedom to protest.
It is the Soldier, not the lawyer who has given us the right to a fair trial.
It is the Soldier, not the politician who has given us the right to vote.
It is the Soldier who salutes the flag, who serves beneath the flag,
And whose coffin is draped by the flag, who allows the protester to burn the flag.”
― Charles M Province

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 31, 2020)

*January 31, 2020. Toronto*

We are having an 'easy' winter, so far, touch wood. I miss my day-trips north, but I simply do not have the physical endurance, any longer. The winter 2019-20 will be, as Leks pointed out; the FIRST winter the cabin has gone _unvisited _since it was built, 1981-82. No wonder I miss the wonder of it all, week-by-week

What follows is my 'best of winter' .... over the recent years.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2020)

That's just beautiful. I so could use a refuge like that!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2020)

*February 1, Toronto, *light dusting of snow 
Rocket's first winter trip north ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2020)

...frozen 'swish'

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 1, 2020)

Beautiful snow scene, MM

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2020)

*February 2, Toronto*. Light snow

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2020)

*Monday, February 3.* 
.... Beautiful, mild sunny morning

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2020)

*February 4, mild, overcast*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2020)

*Clear, cold and sunny .. February 5.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 6, 2020)

*February 6. Colder, light snow overnight*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 7, 2020)

*February 7. Overcast, 2" fresh snow.*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 7, 2020)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 7, 2020)

I have my air conditioner running at home...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 8, 2020)

_*February 6. Minus 16 overnight. Sunny, clear.*_

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 8, 2020)

*Back in 1989 ... moving the family into the cabin. Leks was 1 years ...*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 9, 2020)

*February 9. Overcast, milder.. *

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2020)

*February 10. Sunny, mild.*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 11, 2020)

_*February 11. Clear, cold.*_

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 12, 2020)

*February 12. Sunny and cold.*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2020)

*February 13. Overcast, light snow.*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 13, 2020)

I would never leave, just beautiful

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2020)

*February 14. Coldest night of the year. Happy Valentine's Day.*


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2020)

*February 15. Cold, overcast.*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2020)

*February 16. Sunny, cold.*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2020)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2020)

*February 18. Wet snow and rain.*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2020)

*February 19. Cold, overcast. Rocket limping ..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 19, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2020)

*February 20. Sunny, cold.*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2020)

View attachment 570643


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2020)

*This day, last year*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2020)

*February 21. Sunny, cold, -21 at the cabin. East window, Toronto.*

*



*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2020)

_*February 22. Sunny, cold. Rocket's paw seems on the mend.*_

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2020)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 22, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2020)

*February 23. Sunny,mild. Rocket's limp seems better.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 24, 2020)

*February 24. Sunny, mild.*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2020)

*February 25. Mild, overcast.*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2020)

*February 26. Overcast. Wet snow falling.*

*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2020)

*February 27. Over cast, 16 cm fresh snow.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2020)

February 28. Sunny, cold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 29, 2020)

*February 29. Sunny, cold.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2020)

*March 1. Sunny and cold. Start of maple syrup season.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2020)

*March 2. Mild, raining.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2020)

*March 3. Mild, raining.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2020)

*March 4. Sunny and mild.*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2020)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2020)

*March 5. Sunny, seasonal cold.*

*



*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 6, 2020)

*March 6.. Overcast, seasonal*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2020)

*March 7. Sunny, cold.*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2020)

1984

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2020)

*March 8. Sunny, mild.*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2020)

*Mar 9. Mild, overcast, rain enroute.*
Willy was north this weekend and sent me these ... 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2020)

*March 10. Overcast, post rain.*

Cabin 2020:



Willy's photo

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2020)

*March 11. Overcast. seasonal.



*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2020)

My neighbor Art put up a tent platform on the hillside just west of the gate .. felled 2 mature maple trees and used them as prime support .... he planned to cover his tent for winter .. and he did. He knows what he's doing ... army friends?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2020)

*March 12. Sunny, cold.*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2020)

_*March 13. Sun cloud mix, post rain.*_

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2020)

*March 14. Overcast, zero.*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 15, 2020)

_*March 15. Sunny, seasonal.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2020)

_*March 16. Sunny, seasonal.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2020)

*March 17. Showers seasonal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2020)

*March 18. Sunny and seasonal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2020)

What a perfect place to be an introvert

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2020)

"... What a perfect place to be an introvert "
To be happy in your skin.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2020)

*March 19. Overcast, mild.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2020)

*March 20. Overcast, mild.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2020)

*March 21. Sunny, very cold.*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2020)

*March 22. Sunny, very cold.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Mar 22, 2020)

Beautiful scenery. I'm struck by how much some of those shots look like areas around here. The last one looks remarkably like Lake Gregory where i go fishing in the mountains abouve San Bernardino.
The one of the small church in the snow reminds me very much of Crestline( a town close to Lake Gregory) when it snows.
When one lives in the city or even suburbs it's easy to forget sometimes, that there is world class beauty a short drive away from just about anywhere.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 23, 2020)

*March 23. Mild raining mixed with snow.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2020)

*March 23. Overcast, seasonal.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2020)

*March 24. Mild, sun-cloud mix.*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 26, 2020)

*March 26. Sun and cloud mix. Seasonal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 26, 2020)

Drone footage flying upriver over Three Brothers Falls

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2020)

*March 27. Overcast, seasonal*.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 27, 2020)

Help my feeble mind out here, so... you live _there_ by choice? Good on you mate, my tastes are a little different

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 27, 2020)

Pier 60 in Clearwater at sunset, no I did not take this picture but having dinner out there is pretty spectacular.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 27, 2020)

Sunset pretty much every evening.







and one last one

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 27, 2020)

PS - Great shots Mike, but need more of Rocket!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 28, 2020)

*March 28, Overcast, seasonal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2020)

*March 29. Mild, heavy rain squalls.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2020)

for those of us who have been 'trained' by a cat ..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 30, 2020)

I'd give you double bacon for the Rocket pic if it were possible.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2020)

... save some for a rainy day.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2020)

... Big Swish ....

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 31, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... save some for a rainy day.



Agreed, this is my youngest daughters sweetheart, Nugget. I guess she named him after either Chicken McNuggets or she considers him a golden nugget, I'll go with the latter

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 31, 2020)

"Let no lap go to waste!" Ebony and Onyx words of wisdom.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2020)

Peter, your daughter might enjoy watching this orange cat named Kentaro, in Japan ... discovered by Shinpachi San

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2020)

*March 31. Mild with drizzle off-on.*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 31, 2020)

No snow on the ground here in Northern California, but it is overcast with a light drizzle.
And here's my girl Mомиче (Momiche) getting in some lap-time

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 31, 2020)

I'll have to find a snap of my two cat overlords together, if they will allow me to that is...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2020)

*April 1. Sunny, cold.



*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2020)

*April 2. Sunny, cold.*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2020)

*April 3. Sunny, seasonal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2020)

Youth .... indestructible ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2020)

*April 4. Overcast, seasonal.*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2020)

*April 5. Overcast, seasonal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2020)

*April 6. Sunny. seasonal.*

*



*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2020)

*April 7. Sunny, seasonal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2020)

*April 8. Overcast, seasonal.*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2020)

*April 9. Sunny, seasonal.*


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 10, 2020)

Natural refrigerator?
I remember my mother used to bury vegetables under the snow to keep them fresh


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 10, 2020)

.... and on the prairies the folks lowered their milk and butter down the well ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 10, 2020)

*April 10. Good Friday. Overcast, cold;*
Off to buy maple syrup half way to the cabin ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 11, 2020)

*April 12. Sunny, seasonal.*
Good to see the country side again .... earth brown. stubble yellow and the violent, vivid emerald of Fall Wheat. Covid 19 or no Covid-19,, the land doesn't care .. life is renewing again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 11, 2020)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2020)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 13, 2020)

*April 13. Overcast, cool.



*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2020)

*April 14. Overcast, seasonal.*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2020)

_*April 14. Sunny. cold.*_

_*






*_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2020)

*April 16. Sunny, cold.*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 17, 2020)

*April 17. Sunny, cool.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 18, 2020)

*April 18. Sunny, cool.*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2020)

*April 19. Overcast, mild, rain en route.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 20, 2020)

_*April 20. Sunny, season*_al.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 20, 2020)

Fantastic pics

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2020)

April 21. Mixed sun and cloud, cold/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2020)

"Look at me when I'm talking to you, wooden head !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2020)

*April 21. Sunny, cold.*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2020)

_*April 22. Overcast, cold.*_

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2020)

_*April 24. Overcast, cool.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 24, 2020)

And here's what happens when that white stuff migrates south...

My trusty old SRX:



And the missus' Regal






It may LOOK like rain but there's tornado warning/watch's out for the whole area until noon


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2020)

great pics .... nothing like a serious tropical flush ....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 25, 2020)

*April 25. Sunny, seasonal.*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 25, 2020)

Lost him this morning, went in for regular booster shots and went into cardiac arrest, the vet tried hard to save him. Our little 4 year old "Golden Nugget". 
These past two weeks have NOT been very good.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 25, 2020)

so very sorry to hear .... they can slip away so fast ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2020)

*April 26. Overcast, mild.*

*



*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2020)

*April 27. Sunny, cool.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 28, 2020)

*April 28. Overcast, showers.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2020)

Aoril 29. Overcast, cold/

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 30, 2020)

*April 30. Overcast, cold, rain.*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 1, 2020)

_*May 1. Overcast, mild.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2020)

_*May 2. Sunny, mild.*_

_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2020)

_*May 3. Sunny, warm.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2020)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 4, 2020)

*May 4. Overcast, cool.*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 4, 2020)

Seems you have obtained new photography environment, MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 4, 2020)

... my Lebanese friend too it when he was up with me ... I don't use my camera phone because my phone can
't operate in the Mac environment that I'm in and appreciate ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2020)

*May 5. Sunny, mild.*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 6, 2020)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2020)

*May 9. Sunny, snow flurries, cold.*
I was up yesterday .... I'm so out of routine, and shape, it isn't funny ... but all is well except for the damn squirrels -- in the porch. There were patches of fresh snow ... icy snow, on the ground. And ice particle squalls on the drive back ... more to report ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2020)

... and in other news ...
I'm a Grandfather. William, 10 lbs 7 ozs, was born on Tuesday, May 5. Given that Leks spent time from the age of 1 week at the cabin, there will be the same desire to introduce William .... trouble is the place needs to be cleaned up and purged of squirrels ... wish me luck, haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 9, 2020)

Congrats, Gramp! And to the proud parents as well!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 10, 2020)

*May 10. Clear,, zero.*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 10, 2020)

Time for thrive has come.
Congrats, MM

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2020)

Thank you, Shin, I agree ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2020)

*May 24 weekend (May 17) Rainy, mild. Black fly season has opened .... late*
No hummingbirds yet but food presented.
Cottage Association Annual Meeting ... practicing social distancing ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 1, 2020)

_*July 1, 2020.. Sunny, hot.*_
Canada Day. William James, first day trip to the cabin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 19, 2020)

_*July 19. Hot and humid.*_
..... William got to take in a biblical thunderstorm. Great kid.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 20, 2020)

Cute

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2020)

That's just awesome!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 2, 2020)

*August 2 - more, more, biblical rains ...... from the Gulf.*

Little feet make for a future

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 3, 2020)

Looks a little taller than before, MM

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2020)

.... 20 minutes after Tiina and I left, Sunday
‘We think we dodged a bullet’: Environment Canada says worst of Ontario storms is over

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 8, 2020)

*August 4 - 6 Gorgeous weather.*
William's first over-night
.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 10, 2020)

I don't doubt you are remembering good old days with tiny Leks, MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 10, 2020)

indeed ... but most I'm loving that the kids have fallen into a routine that worked so well with Leks.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 6, 2020)

*September 4, sunny, windy, cool.*
Rising moon over the Burnt river, taken by a neighbor downstream.





On _our_ stretch of river, the moon rises in line with the river - on cold February nights, hares sit on the ice and are 'moonstruck' - until the red fox nabs them from behind. Blood trail the next morning tells the story.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 11, 2020)

Lest I should forget to tell, 
Happy Birthday, MM !
I believe this will be one of your most memorable ones in your life with your first grandson William

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 11, 2020)

Thank you.
It's 07:12 and Tiina and I are just about to leave for day-trip to cabin, with meet up, Mr. W. 
My contribution to lunch is lobster rolls, no Mobster Rolls

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 20, 2020)

*September 19. Minus 4 over night.*

The best time of year. Hummingbirds are still with us.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 21, 2020)

Yes, the beautiful season has come.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 26, 2020)

*September 26. Tropical.*
... burning bush

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 4, 2020)

*October 3. Cool. Aftermath of heavy rain.*
... on a rip

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 5, 2020)

Man, that's just gorgeous!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 19, 2020)

*October 21, 1981 ....*
... 4 week ends and the roof was on

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 19, 2020)

Serendipity! My brother and I were building his log house at the same time. Not a pre-cut kit like yours. Piece en piece a les Quebecois, from scratch. Took us two years.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 19, 2020)

.... what species of tree did you use?


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 19, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> .... what species of tree did you use?


Thoroughly dry eastern white cedar (like huge balsa logs), scribed and sculpted for a paper tight fit, no chinking. That cedar carves so sweet.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 19, 2020)

... white cedar is wonderful to work with. After the pre-cut build I went on to build an 18 x 15 sauna using the technique I had gained from the kit ... I used pine logs ... and would never do that again. Heavy and ant-prone.
My challenge was finding white cedar logs of a decent length (18 ft) .... but I always had logs milled to 5" flat side to flat side.
You and your bro did it the classic way ... love to see pics if you feel like posting.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 19, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... white cedar is wonderful to work with.





michaelmaltby said:


> My challenge was finding white cedar logs of a decent length (18 ft) .... but I always had logs milled to 5" flat side to flat side.
> You and your bro did it the classic way ... love to see pics if you feel like posting.


My brother was a consulting forester at the time and cruised a lot of timber. When he could find a good stand of cedar on a client's property, he'd take his fee in cedar stumpage. Gathered quite a collection over the years.
Cedar has so much taper we gave up on trying to build a wall as a single panel. We alternated panels of fourteen and eleven foot lengths with uprights between. The forty foot walls had a fourteen and two elevens, and the thirty footers had two fourteens. We used the butt ends of some of the longer logs to make the uprights and used the rest of the log in an eleven.
I'd love to send you pics, but a botched software upgrade wiped my disk and my photo archive, so I've got to go over to the log house and rescan the construction pics.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 19, 2020)

The 'kit' was 10' and 15' logs for a 25 x 20 cabin - but, aside from all logs being lift-able by 1 man, there was a weakness in the 25' walls. When I lifted the roof for the build-up Iaid 2 courses of 18' cedar to bridge the weakness and then my joists and beams in squared white cedar, laid a floor and then frame construction using custom cut spruce true 2" x 6". Inside paneling included custom cut white cedar, lumberyard west coast cedar with custom cut white cedar - one contour edge retained - for external siding. 
I had a great  German, Helmut, craftsman and carpenter who did the 'tough' work of building stairs, getting the roof angle right --- tough stuff for me, haha.
I owe it to him to chronicle his role in my 'building career' haha, he was/is so the condensate of much of what we discuss all the time on this Forum --- the German Wars - consequences, tactics, technology, timing. 
I will post "Helmut' in the near future.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 20, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> You and your bro did it the classic way ... love to see pics if you feel like posting.


Well, no sooner did I tell you I didn't have a pic readily available, then this shows up in my email. My brother and his wife got him a birthday (today) present of a new roof for the log house.





And here it is (in all its pristine glory). You're looking at the south wall, consisting of one fourteen and two eleven foot panels separated by four massive uprights. This is the third roof the house has had, as the original cedar shingle one succumbed to rot from tree droppings in about fifteen years, and the fancy replacement "lifetime" standing seam roof made with a "new miracle alloy" corroded invisibly from the underside and started springing phantom leaks after the manufacturer went bankrupt.
1200 sq ft, 2 1/2 cords a year before the Garn wood fired hydronic boiler ("Thomas the tank engine") was Installed in the large drive-in shop, which now heats two houses and the shop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 20, 2020)

Impressive .. I too shingled with cedar .. but it was not suitable for the roof pitch + snow load, I used steel to redo it when the lift was complete.
Great way to heat you have there 

.... white cedar logs age very nicely, IMO

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 20, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Great way to heat you have there


If you're not familiar with Garn, check it out. My brother's has three stage combustion with preheated additional air added at each stage, then the smoke/exhaust makes five passes through the 1500 gallon water jacket before exiting the stack at approximately human body temperature, totally odorless and smokeless. At full throttle it can crank 177,000 BTUs at 73% efficiency, measured from firebox combustion vs. remote hydronic heat output through 110+ feet of underground pipe. Heats the 1200 sq ft. log house, a 2000 sq ft. renovated farmhouse, and the 900 sq ft woodworking/machinery repair shop. 7+ or - cords a year total.
No contractors, but plenty of free professional engineering from my nephew who works at Northern Power doing electrical, mechanical, and digital engineering. His buddies at Northern came out to help on weekends for entertainment's sake, and for munchies and beer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 20, 2020)

GARN | High-Efficiency Gasification Wood Boiler and Thermal Storage in One Unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 2, 2021)

*New Year's Eve, 2020* .... Town and Country

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Jan 3, 2021)

Cute as button Mike!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2021)

*March 2021. Time for a catch-up*

With not driving north - and COVID - life has been very calm and quiet this year. *This Forum* is an amazing companion and source of learning and understanding.
Family is thriving ... still do Sunday suppers for them - porch P.U. style.
.







William now near 11 months weighs in at 24+ lbs and wants to try all food ..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2021)

*March 10 2021 Neighborhood Birds*

A close neighbor in the City, Steve Weslak, is an accomplished photographer and film/video editor. He and I worked closely together when I was in the film industry (1975 - mid '80s). He has a great eye, patience, and the right lens .... photos are in the Don River Valley about 1.5 km from our houses.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2021)

_*May 8, 2021 first trip North this year*_

The winter has been kind to the land this year. no ill effects on the cabin .. water .. etc. But it was damn cold in the cabin ... no fire on such a short visit, Willie, Terry - another 'neighbor and I had a great visit outside - bothered by black flies in the air - not biting - but stupid.
Glad to be seeing the countryside once more ..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2021)

I don't get to see him on a regular basis, but we have become good friends ..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2021)

*May 9 .. Mothers' Day ... '21*
We have survived the crash to earth of Chinese space-junk over night .. and are enjoying The Great Awaking we call Spring. The fertility - the sheer abundance - of nature.
Three Norway Space - a weeping spruce species - define our burin shaped back yard. The house was built in 1922 on land that had been an orchard. The three would have been planted by 1925 - by Bob Carter from whose estate we bought the house in 1988.
They tower over the neighborhood - resilient - flexible - deeply rooted in Muddy York Toronto clay. Right now, they are loaded with red 'berries' which will become cones over the seasons and drop ceaselessly to be bagged. But the energy that these trees invest in reproduction - which is food for squirrels, birds, at every stage of the cone development, teaches a lesson of co-dependence, IMO.
For us living so intimately with them - I believe Bob Carter was a Northern Boy - come to the city to work construction - married an English girl and her blind, widowed English mother. In early years, people came to the Carter's back yard for Wedding photos, word has it.
The fact that Bob _planted_ protection from the north tells me he knew from experience what winters in Canada could be like.
In 1978 - Leks one year old - we bought an 1922 house in more or less 1922 conditions and proceeded to modernize room- by - room as $$$ was available. I did all demolition and hauled wood to the country for 'kindling' - as I peeled away layers of the house i got to 'know' Bob Carter ... as I felt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 9, 2021)

Willy will look like you seventy years later, MM

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2021)

*May 14. Glorious day trip.*

Willy's plans for 2021. His 2 sons, Andre and Perry are now contributing to the effort, This - black fly and Trillium season - is the season for peeling logs.











It will be a sleeping 'pod' and this is the stove Willy has made from an old hot water heater

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 17, 2021)

The ripening process begins ... berry red to cone brown

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 7, 2021)

*June 6. Thirteen months ...*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 7, 2021)

Remember when your kids were that size? It struck me today as I pulled out of my complex that I no longer have two little girls waving goodbye to daddy every morning. 

While I'm awfully proud of them and what they are accomplishing in college, I really miss those little hands waving out the window.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 14, 2021)

*June 14. Magnificent weather, enjoying, we are. *
Weekly day trips to the cabin to watch hummingbirds and, soon, dock-in-water, a swim in fresh flowing water.
I no longer can 'swim' in the true sense - arm rotation severely limited in both rotators - past excesses.
Happy snap of our lilac hedge planted in 1983, the year after our marriage up there. Late bloomer, like me.
As we approach the Solstice. the weather map of Canada this morning looked like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 3, 2021)

Canada Day, so much to be thankful for ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 3, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> Canada Day, so much to be thankful for ...
> View attachment 630908
> View attachment 630909
> View attachment 630910
> View attachment 630911


Getting waterbaby off to a good start! Bravo! When I worked as a Water Safety Instructor one summer I was amazed at how many kids raised by overprotective parents weren't acclimated to the water, and by the time they were six or seven were downright scared of it.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2021)

... in this day and age ... swimming should be part of childhood education .. and maintained throughout life, my wife has done Aqua-fitness for years and it has made enormous improvements to her health, fitness and well-being. Next visit I will have a brief reunion with the deep hole - carefully - but will experience the river flow on my carcass, and water's buoyancy on my diminished mass.
'raise with the tide - go with the flow' -- or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2021)

*July 4, 2021 Hello Americans*

I celebrate Leks' birthday, yesterday, with you today. I won't make light of the hot weather - the Heat Dome - as you can clearly see.






I'm not 'going with flow' in my thinking on this -- I watch the jet stream every day - it's been crazy starting last fall.
The mag north always wanders but right now it's moving towards the Russian Federation faster than a born-again Soviet. 
Lots of seismic going on - Taiwan, China and other spots along the fault-lines; volcanic activity.

The sun is currently in a solar minimum stage -- earth is receiving greatly reduced bombardment of the usual solar output. This output 'normally' imposes a brake on the jetstream

To my rational/ generalist mind - none of these has anyhing to do with CARBON. The mag N and mag S are in the process of 'flipping' - reversing polarity. It's common occurrence over Geological time and we are overdue, now. No humans have witnessed such a flip - but - geese, turtles, fish, and early primate ancestor species certainly experienced one or more flips.
None had electronics or satellites, however.

Earth scientists are beginning to understand the 'mechanics' of a flip. The molten iron core is circulating (turning) independent of the outer crust, its shell. The molten core has uneven heat distribution resulting from differences in its shell. These differences in the core result in the shape changing from golf ball to egg ... at this stage the fat end of the egg starts getting fatter and fatter until the pressures and dynamics are such that it flips - like a washing machine spin cycle unbalanced load.

Like everything in life, it will be interesting to watch, there is no product anyone can sell you, there is no law or tax that can be imposed on you, that will alter what is going to take place. No government has the power ... world government would not have the power.

But, we must DO something. The PEOPLE expect us to DO something. We can't tell them TRUTH.

Tell them CO2 ..... that will keep their minds and $$$$s off track.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 4, 2021)

Of course thousands of scientists might disagree with you...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 4, 2021)

GTX said:


> Of course thousands of scientists might disagree with you...


Hhmm, is the thought of a magnetic flip that *upsetting*? Is _The World Turned Upside Down _really that threatening? Roll with the punches, man!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2021)

"... thousands of scientists might disagree with you."

Thousands of Soviet scientists disagreed with Gregoire Mendel's Theory of Inheritance --- millions of Soviets died because the Soviet Scientists were wrong about crops ... dead wrong.

Science is not dogma and science is not 'political'. Scientists make it that way for the sake of fame, tenure, grant $$$ and the Big NP. Politicians use science and scientists for credibility.

I talk with Willy about 'the weather' all the time. When I talk solar minimum, jet stream and flip he says "Why do you care? You can't DO anything about it."

My reply "I know, but want to know what the world is doing, I want to understand a little bit more of that".

Challenge the science, Ask how mankind can have a more powerful impact on earth than the Sun does! Ask the scientists, if they are honest they will admit "There is nothing we can do".

But there's no $$$ fame or fortune in that answer, is there?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 5, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Hhmm, is the thought of a magnetic flip that *upsetting*?


Not in the slightest. My issue is with people apparently purporting that CO2 emissions and other greenhouse gases have nothing to do with the climate change issue at hand and further implying some grand conspiracy is at play.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 5, 2021)

".... some grand conspiracy is at play."

Human nature is not a 'conspiracy' - I have never used the term. But my independent mind asks questions. The order of magnitude, for example, of solar emissions vs CO2 man-made emissions, which is greater? The order of magnitude of orbital effects on earth climate vs man-made carbon emissions, which is more profound? Earth is at its greenest since satellite image capture - where's the fertilizer coming from?

The press and politicians are taking tirelessly about climate change and carbon. Why do they never talk about the major climate influencers?

You looking for conspiracy, GTX, well it's a conspiracy of silence, IMO


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 6, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> Earth is at its greenest since satellite image capture - where's the fertilizer coming from?


I've heard it said that the satellite lenses see a greener earth due to the spectrum shift caused by carbon and atmospheric pollution.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 6, 2021)

"... a greener earth "
Might be a factor I grant, but, colour-shift does not change the chemistry of photosynthesis, does it?
Sunlight+ CO2+growth media = plant sugars + oxygen. So, if there is more CO2, and no argument; there is, it stands to reason, more plant growth.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 6, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> colour-shift does not change the chemistry of photosynthesis, does it?


No, but I'm suggesting it could be influencing the perception of photosynthesis intensity from orbital altitudes. Not my theory. I'm just the messenger.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 6, 2021)

" .... influencing the perception"

Perception is subjective - the chemistry is not. There's too much 'perception' in life today and not enough empirical observation of the reality. IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 6, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> Human nature is not a 'conspiracy' - I have never used the term.


Really??


michaelmaltby said:


> But, we must DO something. The PEOPLE expect us to DO something. We can't tell them TRUTH.
> 
> Tell them CO2 ..... that will keep their minds and $$$$s off track.



That equals implying some grand conspiracy is at play.


----------



## GTX (Jul 6, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> Why do they never talk about the major climate influencers?


And why do some have so much trouble accepting the fact that human driven pollution using the likes of fossil fuels largely since the Industrial revolution is at play? The following might show CO2 but there are other pollutants as well:

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 6, 2021)

maybe they resist having it endlessly shoved down their throats ... every event is 'climate change' ... fires, floods, droughts, ocean levels rising, wildlife diminished, famines

How do you think folks felt in 1818 when there was no summer?








Year Without a Summer - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




How about the water taxi business on a frozen Thames River?








River Thames frost fairs - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





In these 2 cases, volcanic activity caused a nuclear winter, these events are much more catastrophic than CO2.
When the great caldera in the USA blows, it would be nice to have some kerosene for the stove when nuclear winter prevails for COUPLE OF YEARS.

"... That equals implying some grand conspiracy is at play."

Yes, it does, but not about 'climate' as you suggest I'm suggesting ... the 'conspiracy' is around the notion that government can solve or mitigate all situations. COVID has demonstrated that governments, even in Communist China, cannot prevent occurrences such as pandemics. 

NOTE: it is only a matter of time before the Mods close this thread down for being 'political'. I appreciate they have a job to do, but I am aware we are on the edge with this pleasant exchange.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2021)

You are correct...

Why do some people continue to resist the no politics rule? I’m getting sick of it. About to start taking action.

Not just in here, but in other threads as well. l


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 6, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> " .... influencing the perception"
> 
> Perception is subjective - the chemistry is not. There's too much 'perception' in life today and not enough empirical observation of the reality. IMO.


Poor choice of words on my part. I was trying to say that spectrum shift in the atmosphere could be making the intensity of green look greater to a satellite than it truly is at the surface. Why do we see blue sky rather than black space?

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jul 6, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Getting waterbaby off to a good start! Bravo! When I worked as a Water Safety Instructor one summer I was amazed at how many kids raised by overprotective parents weren't acclimated to the water, and by the time they were six or seven were downright scared of it.





michaelmaltby said:


> ... in this day and age ... swimming should be part of childhood education .. and maintained throughout life, my wife has done Aqua-fitness for years and it has made enormous improvements to her health, fitness and well-being. Next visit I will have a brief reunion with the deep hole - carefully - but will experience the river flow on my carcass, and water's buoyancy on my diminished mass.
> 'raise with the tide - go with the flow' -- or not.


When I was in China my hotel had a 15m swimming pool in the basement that wasnt used for swimming. People went there and fooled around but no one actually swam. None of my colleagues could swim and when I went to Quindao by the sea, my translator and driver thought I was some sort of Olympian for swimming in the sea, despite being a tourist resort just before the Olympic events there no one was in the water, but Chinese dont drown.

My wife worked for a university, there are many universities in UK and almost all are on rivers. The number of students who fall in rivers and drown every year is ridiculous as a means to die and almost all from places like China India and South America. They are students who come here to learn but with some young men you cant teach them FA. Even if you can swim, you wont survive long with a belly full of beer in a flowing river, and even on the hottest day any UK river is cold enough to shock some people into paralysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 20, 2021)

*September 20 ...*

Dock out, day trip.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 16, 2021)

*October 21, 1981




*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------

